# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Junio 2011 +



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2011)

Me hacía ilusión abrirlo.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jun 2011)

pues que bien

y a calopez cerrarlo


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jun 2011)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues que bien
> 
> y a calopez cerrarlo



No se si sabe ud. (sino se lo cuento) que desde hace un tiempo el hilo del ibex es creado mensualmente porque siempre ha venido siendo muy extenso y petaba.

Viene muy fuerte la madrugada (nikkei + 0.6 y petroleo arriba 30 cents.). Como un cohete, al crudo me da miedo verlo por los niveles de hace un mes pero se esta acercando sigilosamente.

De nada.


----------



## Azul1 (1 Jun 2011)

YA queda poco de QE2, veremos a ver que pasa cuando cierren el grifo


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2011)

No está de más aparecer por el hilo de tanto en tanto. 

Es cierto que si no consumimos muchos mensajes por ahi *podemos empezar a abrirlo POR TRIMESTRES !!* (de ese modo no perdemos mucha información valiosa que suele desaparecer al cambia de hilo).

Aprovechando que el siguiente mes es Julio, dejo desde ya hecha la moción de abrir el siguiente hilo como:

_- Habéis visto el Ibex 35 ? -3T 2011-_

Qué les parece ?


----------



## debianita (1 Jun 2011)

Pillo sitio, primera página!!, en hilo mítico de los partos bolseros.


----------



## mc_toni (1 Jun 2011)

Aqui un observador que también pilla sitio en primera página!!


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

A mí la idea de Nico me parece buena, es un coñazo tener 30.000 hilos del IBEX esparcidos por el foro y luego cuando buscas un post es imposible encontrarlo.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe algo de LCASC? Le mandé un privado a ver qué tal le iba todo, pero no ha respondido. Desde aqui, hamijo, te deseo mucha suerte suerte.

PD: Qué bueno que debianita y pecata se vayan pasando de vez en cuando. Cuando has compartido con alguien varios cuelgues del sever de bubruja en plena tormenta financiera, se crea un vínculo muy especial forjado a base de miles de maldiciones a Calopez y su cacharro a pedales, algo que muy pocos podemos explicar.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

Cortito intra....


----------



## Masta_Killa (1 Jun 2011)

¿Vender SAN después de la "subidita de ayer" o aguantar un poco más?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

Joder con ABENGOA, que vuelta tan fuerte.


PD: Me ha saltado el profit, protege comisiones.


----------



## Masta_Killa (1 Jun 2011)

Vendo SAN. Poco más de 250 pipos de beneficio.


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder con ABENGOA, que vuelta tan fuerte.
> 
> 
> PD: Me ha saltado el profit, protege comisiones.



¿algo he leído de que se desprende de telvent no?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

El nivel clave en ABG eran los 21,40, se los ha follado con gap, y eso que ayer parecía que tras intentar el asalto a la zona se desinflaba.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2011)

Rebajan objetivo a 45.20 euros por acción y recomiendan `comprar´
María Mira - 01/06/2011 09:15h 
Técnicas Reunidas se deja a primera hora un 0.29%, hasta los 39.035 euros por acción, frente a un Ibex 35 que suma un 0.04%, y tras recibir una rebaja en la valoración de UBS que recorta el obetivo de 47.20 a 45.20 euros por acción. La casa de análisis reitera su consejo de `compra´.

esto va para el "innombrable", ghkghk....


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿algo he leído de que se desprende de telvent no?



¿Sí? Ni idea. Hace tiempo que no leo noticias. 

Ha alcanzado los 23 euros que eran el objetivo si conseguía petar la bajista. Juer.


----------



## Abner (1 Jun 2011)

Jo, tengo ganas de ver qué pasa con los usanos si no hay QE3, puede ser apoteósico...

Y si lo hay, también, en forma de hiperinflación


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

TRE:







Así anda. Acumula divergencias alcistas, pero ya vemos que de momento eso no ha servido para evitar un comportamiento muy pobre. Personalmente opino que el hecho de que se mueva con pena por la zona nos indica que estamos ante un punto determinante para el medio plazo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Rebajan objetivo a 45.20 euros por acción y recomiendan `comprar´
> María Mira - 01/06/2011 09:15h
> Técnicas Reunidas se deja a primera hora un 0.29%, hasta los 39.035 euros por acción, frente a un Ibex 35 que suma un 0.04%, y tras recibir una rebaja en la valoración de UBS que recorta el obetivo de 47.20 a 45.20 euros por acción. La casa de análisis reitera su consejo de `compra´.
> 
> esto va para el "innombrable", ghkghk....




Aquí todos recomiendan comprar pero sólo pico yo! :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TRE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Podrías explayarte un poco más en esto, plis?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Podrías explayarte un poco más en esto, plis?









Pues que si rompe para abajo será para seguir cayendo otro buen pico, hasta la zona comprendida entre las dos horizontales verdes (35,5 y 33 euros aproximadamente). Al menos, es lo que yo vería más lógico después de todo el movimiento que lleva a sus espaldas y viendo la formación lateral que esta desarrollando, que estando donde está, puede ser de las de continuidad de movimiento. Lo bueno es que si finalmente rompe al alza, tiene pinta de que hará una subida bastante vertical.

No obstante, también te digo una cosa, clavar puntos de giro, fijar objetivos, etc... es muy difícil. A lo mejor se deja un 2% más y luego vuelve a subir, que sé yo, por eso es tan importante plantear una operativa cuyo stop sea asumible, para reaccionar con lo que pase luego aceptando nuestro error si se da el caso. Ahora con un 10% latente de pérdidas, apretar el botón duele y sólo queda ir buscando soporte tras soporte, por el miedo a que justo cerremos la posición el precio se dé la vuelta y, sinceramente, no quiero ser yo el que te influya a tomar ninguna decisión, pues dentro de mi modo de ver los mercados no cabe encontrarse en esta disyuntiva. Debes ser tú el que valore las distintas posibilidades y elegir una: poner un stop final o aguantar pase lo que pase, con paciencia, que a largo plazo tampoco pinta tan mal, pero sí puedo repetirte en este mensaje que en bolsa se gana o pierde dinero, pero nunca los nervios (me la apunto para cuando escriba un libro de cómo me arruiné). Toma una decisión y vive con tranquilidad, intentando aprender para la próxima.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

Por cierto, la operación de ayer en EBRO está saliendo bastante fina. Malas noticias por fundamental (algo de una OPA rechazada, creo), pero el soporte aguanta, en mi libro es una compra sin pensárselo si se trata de un valor que tiene objetivos alcistas activados bastante arriba, como es el caso.

No creo que la aguante demasiado, porque no va conmigo invertir con tranquilidad, pero viene bien recordar que a las noticias ni caso, porque el gráfico no nos miente.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

La yanki CEMEX ahora sí tiene pinta de ir a buscar los 9 euros, parece que ha logrado girarse al alza, veremos hoy si confirma.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues que si rompe para abajo será para seguir cayendo otro buen pico, hasta la zona comprendida entre las dos horizontales verdes (35,5 y 33 euros aproximadamente). Al menos, es lo que yo vería más lógico después de todo el movimiento que lleva a sus espaldas y viendo la formación lateral que esta desarrollando, que estando donde está, puede ser de las de continuidad de movimiento. Lo bueno es que si finalmente rompe al alza, tiene pinta de que hará una subida bastante vertical.
> 
> No obstante, también te digo una cosa, clavar puntos de giro, fijar objetivos, etc... es muy difícil. A lo mejor se deja un 2% más y luego vuelve a subir, que sé yo, por eso es tan importante plantear una operativa cuyo stop sea asumible, para reaccionar con lo que pase luego aceptando nuestro error si se da el caso. Ahora con un 10% latente de pérdidas, apretar el botón duele y sólo queda ir buscando soporte tras soporte, por el miedo a que justo cerremos la posición el precio se dé la vuelta y, sinceramente, no quiero ser yo el que te influya a tomar ninguna decisión, pues dentro de mi modo de ver los mercados no cabe encontrarse en esta disyuntiva. Debes ser tú el que valore las distintas posibilidades y elegir una: poner un stop final o aguantar pase lo que pase, con paciencia, que a largo plazo tampoco pinta tan mal, pero sí puedo repetirte en este mensaje que en bolsa se gana o pierde dinero, pero nunca los nervios (me la apunto para cuando escriba un libro de cómo me arruiné). Toma una decisión y vive con tranquilidad, intentando aprender para la próxima.




Tomar una decisión es lo más fácil. Le he hecho miles de veces...


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2011)

ca- bro- nes me despisto y ya estamos en segunda pagina grrrrrr 

para mi la bolsa esta un poco "pasando el rato" ...... subira o bajara pero saben q a finales de junio es cuando volvera la tendencia............hasta entonces......... a marear


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo también he llegado tarde, pero ya saben que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena 

Pillo sitio, pero para estos días no veo muy claro que sigamos subiendo hasta el día 9 de junio más o menos, ahora recomiendo cortos excepto en empresas que estén muy dirigidas al consumidor final, o aguantar el pequeño chaparrón que va a caer, no creo que bajemos mucho de todas formas.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

¿llego a tiempo de sentarme...?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jun 2011)

Este es el ultimo mes de las pomos, a partir del 30 de junio, en teoria se vuelve a un mercado real. ¿Pero por cuanto tiempo? Que fuerza le puede quedar al recorrido alcista despus de esto?

Nos vamos al guano? Zuloman volvera para llevar al ibex a los 20.000?
Tantas preguntas y fran no se pasa por aqui.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

De momento en rojo que es a lo que vamos... 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2011)

el hilo q hara historia es 

habeis visto el ibex 35....? julio 2011  el mes q viene o como mucho en agosto se vera como caza la perrita sin tener doping

no se como estara la volatilidad pero me supongo q el ultimo mes haya subido........ llevamos unas semanas q si no estas al loro pasas de ganancias a perdidas en segundos


----------



## Abner (1 Jun 2011)

Yo creo que hay 2 indicadores para julio a tener en cuenta. 

El primero es una tendencia al alza en el número de posts por día de tonuel (este indicador empieza a dar señales)

El segundo: Kujire gritando SELL, SELL, SELL.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

tendría que haber vendido santanderes...   


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

Por cierto...

Estoy mirando de operar en forex y tengo unas dudillas... como lo del vencimiento... manda huevos :: 

supongo que al final será como todo...


comprar y vender... 

Saludos


----------



## Abner (1 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> Estoy mirando de operar en forex y tengo unas dudillas... como lo del vencimiento... manda huevos ::
> 
> ...



No se olvide del paso 1, untar vaselina en el ojal. :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> Estoy mirando de operar en forex y tengo unas dudillas... como lo del vencimiento... manda huevos ::
> 
> ...



goloson


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

El corto de esta mañana no iba mal encaminado, pero han barrido. La idea se verá clara con el gráfico:







La zona de soporte más importante está en las cercanías del fibo 61% del impulso, sobre los 10.230. Veremos si simplemente estamos ante una corrección o si realmente todo ha sido una jugada maestra para limpiar los mercados de cortos a lo mossos para luego tumbar los índices. La bajista verde podría funcionar de soporte dinámico en lo que sería una especie de pull.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2011)

los usa no estan bajistas desde hace unas semanas?........ donde esta nuestro cortofilico usano? ahora q no aparezca diciendo q esta abriendo largos 

y sin embargo aqui se nos va la cabeza pensando q vamos a por maximos de nuevo (aunq una cosa digo.......la gorda no ha cantado aun y todo pueden hacer estos HDLGP...... son capaces de atonia->subidon hasta el infinito y mas alla-> picado a los infiernos)

edito: si USA fuera normal la parada esta en 1300 +/-, para luego rebotar unos dias un 3 % +/-)

edito 2: q cabro-nes mañana gap a la baja y los largos palmando pasta cerraran........ jueves de caidas y el viernes gap al alza sangrando a los cortos


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

Yankis, hijos de puta. Donde ha girado NHH es peligroso, ha sido muy descortés por vuestra parte hacer este picado en la sesión de hoy.



Claca dijo:


> La yanki CEMEX ahora sí tiene pinta de ir a buscar los 9 euros, parece que ha logrado girarse al alza, veremos hoy si confirma.



Pues no, no ha confirmado. La oportunidad era buena, pero la vela de hoy deja claro que todavía no hay giro consistente:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La zona de soporte más importante está en las cercanías del fibo 61% del impulso, sobre los 10.230. Veremos si simplemente estamos ante una corrección o si realmente *todo ha sido una jugada maestra para limpiar los mercados de cortos a lo mossos para luego tumbar los índices.*









Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2011)

BUND:

En el último comentario que hice sobre el BUND, dije que tenía toda la pinta de haberse girado al alza. Ahora, pasadas algunas semanas, vemos que sí:







Aún así, ahora el precio se encuentra frente a una resistencia importante y no sería de extrañar que durante las próximas sesiones lo vieramos tomarse un respiro tras la frenética escalada alcista que lleva. Si eso servirá para aliviar las bolsas, ya lo veremos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2011)

Vaticino que algo grande está apuntito de acontecer... 

No se compliquen connlos gráficos... ésto no tiene más historia que vender caro y comprar barato... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2011)

Es Ud. jrande entre los jrandes inversoreh.

Por desgracia, mi tecnología de redes neuronales no es aún capaz de replicar su complejo modelo decisional, basado en el conocido paradigma de "Pascual Angulo, me pica el culo, Angulo Pascual, me pica igual".

No obstante, sigo trabajando en ello :XX::XX:



tonuel dijo:


> Vaticino que algo grande está apuntito de acontecer...
> 
> No se compliquen connlos gráficos... ésto no tiene más historia que vender caro y comprar barato... 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Abrimos con huecazo a la baja, justo en el nivel de soporte que comportaba. En estos momentos el gráfico muestra una vuelta en isla.


----------



## pyn (2 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Abrimos con huecazo a la baja, justo en el nivel de soporte que comportaba. En estos momentos el gráfico muestra una vuelta en isla.



¿Vuelta de Isla? ¿eso es vaticinio de subidas o de bajadas??


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

En este caso, bajista, siempre que no se cierre el gap. De momento, no obstante, el soporte más importante aguanta.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

NHH un desastre hoy, mira que lo pensé cuando empezó a hacer resistencia en los máximos del 19-20 (de ahí el comentario de ayer llamando hijoputas a los yankis). Hay que ponerle un profit ya, que será rídiculo, y, si salta, mala suerte.

Edito: Aclaro que lo del profit es porque a mí no me gusta entrar en pérdidas cuando has estado en beneficios, pero para el que esté tranquilo no pasa absolutamente nada, el stop de la operación siguen siendo esos 5,20.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

Isla:







Es una vuelta en gaps, básicamente, por lo que queda un espacio 'abierto' que deja flotando una secuencia del precio, de ahí el nombre. Puede ser alcista o bajista, en el caso que nos ocupa es esta última.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jun 2011)

Claca, cada día entiendo menos las gráficas. 

PD. Sé que es por mí, ¿eh? Que las gráficas están de puta madre.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, cada día entiendo menos las gráficas.
> 
> PD. Sé que es por mí, ¿eh? Que las gráficas están de puta madre.



Si lo dices por esta última, es una representación literal de una figura de vuelta en isla.

En general los gráficos tienen principalmente dos propósitos: ilustrar una idea y, la más importante, para planear una operativa. Normalmente cuelgo los primeros, ideas más o menos vagas para tener una referencia de qué es lo importante en cada escenario, para que cada cual se guise sus operaciones. Los otros los cuelgo a cuentagotas. En cualquier caso, si no se entienden, probablemente el fallo sea mío. 

...Veamos, el IBEX... Ha aguantado en soporte, especialmente bueno el cierre en horario, a pesar de la barrida, que es ya todo un clásico en nuestro chicharro.

PD: El stop de NHH lo he situado en los 5,43, en máquina. Independientemente de como salga el tema, estoy muy cabreado por no haber defendido bien el 5,5% que llevaba de beneficio en una semana, es una cagada importante.


----------



## pyn (2 Jun 2011)

Hola amigos, necesito ayuda. Sabéis de alguna página donde conseguir información de una empresa americana? rollo einforma pero de empresas americanas.
un saludo y gracias!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Jun 2011)

pero q HDLGP, los mercados estan todos manipulados, pero esto del ibex ultimamente borda el surrealismo......... mientras los demas mercados se dejan llevar y fluyen aqui practican la "retencion de liquidos" (o aguantar y aguantar y aguantar)  y a ultima hora sprint salvaje (hoy era un dia para caer un 1% ya desde el mediodia y cerrar un poco mas abajo)

en fin........


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2011)

Este gráfico espero que se entienda, porque es de mucha importancia:







Tan determinante como sencillo.

No entro a valorar lo que hará o no el IBEX, lo único que sabemos en estos momentos es que el índice se apoya en los grandes, y dentro de los tres, es TELEFONICA la acción directora, así que echen cuentas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jun 2011)

ERE de Telefónica, reforma laboral, ruptura de negociaciones, decide el gobierno...

Y por otra lado, en USA, se acaba el QE2, hay que llorar para seguir mamando...


----------



## Abner (2 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ERE de Telefónica, reforma laboral, ruptura de negociaciones, decide el gobierno...
> 
> Y por otra lado, en USA, se acaba el QE2, hay que llorar para seguir mamando...



Pues conociendo el chicharribex lo mismo todo eso significa patadón pa rriba :XX:

Llevamos esperando el ansiado guano antológico desde tiempos ha, parecemos los judíos esperando a su profeta (Tonuel).

Eso sí, que vamos a tener que atravesar el desierto con plusvas o sin plusvas, está más claro que el agua. Más vale que Dios nos abra las aguas del Mediterráneo para llevarnos de vuelta a casa, o sea, a África. Polaris World puede ser un buen punto desde el que dividir el océano.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pues conociendo el chicharribex lo mismo todo eso significa patadón pa rriba :XX:
> 
> Llevamos esperando el ansiado guano antológico desde tiempos ha, parecemos los judíos esperando a su profeta (Tonuel).
> 
> Eso sí, que vamos a tener que atravesar el desierto con plusvas o sin plusvas, está más claro que el agua. Más vale que Dios nos abra las aguas del Mediterráneo para llevarnos de vuelta a casa, o sea, a África. Polaris World puede ser un buen punto desde el que dividir el océano.



yo voto pq el exodo comience desde seseña :XX:


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

El IBEX ha aguantado en el soporte, que era la clave para ver de nuevo mínimos o no (y creo que esta vez sería para perderlos). De momento tendrán que esperar. Veamos cómo han quedado algunos otros índices tras el cierre de hoy:

CAC:







STOXX:







DAX:







DOW:







El euro sube y el BUND baja, lo cual en principio es bueno para los mercados.


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Aunque ayer salí via stop profit de NHH, ya vuelvo a estar dentro. Independientemente de lo que haga yo, hasta que salga bien o salga mal la operación, daré la cara por ella.

De momento asumimos que se encuentra un lateral entre los 5,40 y los 5,70 apróximadamente. La proximidad de la directriz alcista sobre la cual se apoya desde enero refuerza el suelo del lateral, donde ayer y hoy cotizaba.













El primer objetivo es el techo del lateral, como había comentado en algún mensaje anterior (5,69-6,73), si bien la presión alcista que lleva debería ayudar a resolver el lateral por arriba, por lo que podría alcanzar precios cercanos a los 5,9.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Sólo pasaba a saludar... 

Claca, como siempre, chapeau, manteniendo el hilo interesante con sus gráficas y comentarios. El resto, deben de estar ya en el yate...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2011)

Claca es el alma del hilo. Y aunque no se postee, sé que hay decenas de gacelas pastando en sus valles y cordilleras gráficas...


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sólo pasaba a saludar...
> 
> Claca, como siempre, chapeau, manteniendo el hilo interesante con sus gráficas y comentarios. El resto, deben de estar ya en el yate...



Buenas, Pecata

¿Qué tal va?

Lo que está interesante es el mercado a corto plazo. Si ves el post que colgué ayer, el de TELEFONICA, comprobarás que ahora mismo está justo en el soporte, que coincide con esos 10.230 del IBEX que di como zona importantísima. Obviamente no hay que pensar en movimientos al tick ni cosas así, porque estamos hablando de referencias que tienen sentido más allá del intradía, especialmente cuando dentro de una horita publican un dato en EEUU que servirá como excusa para imprimir movimiento al gráfico, pero sí hay que estar atentos porque es de estas veces en las que unos pocos puntos pueden definir la tendencia durante una temporadita.


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2011)

La verdad que se echaban de menos días así, porque el churribex lleva tiempo languideciendo, a ver si con el dato de hoy tenemos movimientos de mas de 100 puntos, porque si no, menudo aburrimiento.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca es el alma del hilo. Y aunque no se postee, sé que hay decenas de gacelas pastando en sus valles y cordilleras gráficas...



y por sus islas tambien :XX:

a mi me sigue saliendo q a USA le queda por caer un 1%, q aqui deberia ser algo mas (cerca del 2%) si nos da por imitarles

es cosa mia o a medida q se acerca el final de la QE2 en todos los foros y editoriales se aprecia mucho miedin???? :cook:


----------



## eruique (3 Jun 2011)

83.000, peor de lo esperado que eran 175.000.
y para bajo
que influya tanto el paro en eeuu, cuando nosotros tenemos 5 millones me parece increible


----------



## EL FARAON (3 Jun 2011)

Parece que ha cogido la senda bajista en serio...

10142.50-134.00(-1.30%)


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Hay que dejar que digiera esta bajada, porque con la volatilidad que hay todo es precipitarse


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2011)

Que les den por el culo.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Jun 2011)

ya se van quitando la careta.......... queda mucho para el guano profetizado......... pero queda cada vez menos

quizas hagan un ultimo impulso alcista en las proximas semanas q toque maximos o los rebase, pero en teoria ya deberian estar vistos los maximos de este año


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Vamos a dejar algo de margen:







De otro modo, debería ir en busca del nivel señalado durante las próximas sesiones, lo cual es otro 2% de caída.

El problema que veo yo, es si luego podría estructurar un movimiento al alza consistente más allá de un rebote, después de romper a la baja tantas figuras bajistas.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Vamos a dejar algo de margen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu dices q puede ir al alza en base a los graficos........ pero yo te pregunto....... son unos graficos contaminados por una FED "generosa", q pasara si no hay QE3? (es cierto q la QE3 es algo USA pero nos ha llevado hasta aqui....... españa con las cifras de paro q tiene ahora mismo debia estar mas cerca de los valores de marzo de 2009 que de estos)


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2011)

no se donde sacan ese grafico no tiene nada que ver con lo que esta sucediendo , todo va muy bien directo a la alcista principal :no: 

bueno cuando el ibex toque los 9950 hay que comprar a saco 8:


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Por cierto, ese apoyo de TEF a la dinámica verde ha supuesto en el IBEX un toque al canal bajista superado. Los mínimos de ayer también fueron un besito a la misma directriz:


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tu dices q puede ir al alza en base a los graficos........ pero yo te pregunto....... son unos graficos contaminados por una FED "generosa", q pasara si no hay QE3? (es cierto q la QE3 es algo USA pero nos ha llevado hasta aqui....... españa con las cifras de paro q tiene ahora mismo debia estar mas cerca de los valores de marzo de 2009 que de estos)



A ver, a mí lo que me parece es que si confirma la pérdida de soportes se dirigirá hasta el círculo amarillo, y de ahí sí podríamos ver un rebote, lo que pongo en duda es que pase de eso después de haber roto las figuras desarrolladas durante los últimos meses.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver, a mí lo que me parece es que si confirma la pérdida de soportes se dirigirá hasta el círculo amarillo, y de ahí sí podríamos ver un rebote, lo que pongo en duda es que pase de eso después de haber roto las figuras desarrolladas durante los últimos meses.





pues al circulo amarillo que se va y desde ahi rebotara aunque sea un poco dificil de creer


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se donde sacan ese grafico no tiene nada que ver con lo que esta sucediendo , todo va muy bien directo a la alcista principal :no:
> 
> bueno cuando el ibex toque los 9950 hay que comprar a saco 8:



Si el IBEX alcanza esos 9950, habrá que ver cómo llega, porque le va a pasar un poco lo que a TEF, que llevará a sus espaldas mucha inercia bajista. Puede que se alcance, efectivamente, se rebote, pero que la cosa no pase de ahí.

De todos modos, el partido todavía está en juego. La zona 10.120 hasta los mínimos es ahora el soporte más relevante. Antes he dicho que probablemente si se testea sea para perderla, pero es mejor no adelantar acontecimientos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2011)

inercia ? eso se quita con el toque a la alcista principal , los grandes valores en el ultimo rebote se han reacomodado para tocar sus alcistas principales a la vez :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Una duda... si este finde hay re-rescate griego, ¿cómo pensáis que se lo tomarán los mercados?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Una duda... si este finde hay re-rescate griego, ¿cómo pensáis que se lo tomarán los mercados?



si hoy llega a 9950 habra rescate el finde , sino no lo habra 

edito lo mas probable es que haya algun tipo de reestructuracion este finde .


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2011)

jroña... ::


menudo picadito que se ha marcado y yo por ahí fuera...


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2011)

Me largo, comentaré por la noche ya con todo cerrado. Por arriba los 10.260 son el punto a superar (el techo del triángulo bajista). Por abajo, lo dicho, desde los 10.120 hasta los 10.030 fue fueron mínimos.

El euro sube fuerte y quiero ver lo que hace el BUND.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2011)

De Cárpatos:



> Rumores	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Se comenta que se ha visto a Bernanke tocándose el huevo izquierdo, es lo mismo que sucedió antes de anunciarse el QE2 lo que podría indicar que el QE3 está muy cerca.
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Una duda... si este finde hay re-rescate griego, ¿cómo pensáis que se lo tomarán los mercados?



yo creo q si al final hay re-rescate subiran....... para mi los indices estan ahora en una zona qo hay rebotillo o vamos a probar cuan bajo es el siguiente escalon.....por eso pienso q el aliviar la soga a los griegos hara q los mercados suban

Fdo. una gacela vulgaris


----------



## Abner (3 Jun 2011)

Hola muyayos, no he podido seguiros hoy. Mi RSS de seguimiento exhaustivo de gráficos claquistas no estaba funcionando. 

A lo que vamos, QUIÉN-COÑO-HA-TIRADO-DE-LA-CADENA a las 14:15 ???????


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jun 2011)

llevamos un año con lateralidad:8:...CIRCULEEEENNN...


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Una duda... si este finde hay re-rescate griego, ¿cómo pensáis que se lo tomarán los mercados?



Posiciones en dark pools y mercados paralelos muy fuertes durante esta semana, en el intervalo 7070-7200... algunas posiciones de 800+ contratos (léase, unos 2000 churriberescos), junto con una de 2000 contratos que causó un pequeño terremoto (imagina una posición de 4500 en el chicharro del Ibex).

Por desgracia es muy dífícil y laborioso averiguar el sentido de estas posiciones (por definición, las DPs son absolutamente opacas, y deben detectarse como detectamos a los agujeros negros: con métodos indirectos), pero lo que sí queda claro es que hay manos fuertes posicionándose para "algo" que debería ocurrir, o esperan que ocurra, en los próximos días. Imagino que todos están tomando su sitio para lo de Grecia.


----------



## pyn (4 Jun 2011)

Nadie ha comentado que mientras nuestro querido Ibex recuperaba 100 puntos y casi tocaba la resistencia, el esepe ha perdido los 1300 puntos y parece que va camino de los 1220. Este fin de semana saldrá una noticia que hará girar uno de los dos índices. Esta divergencia es anómala.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Nadie ha comentado que mientras nuestro querido Ibex recuperaba 100 puntos y casi tocaba la resistencia, el esepe ha perdido los 1300 puntos y parece que va camino de los 1220. Este fin de semana saldrá una noticia que hará girar uno de los dos índices. Esta divergencia es anómala.




tengo palomitas de sobra... ya caerán... 8:


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2011)

EURO:


Claca dijo:


> La pérdida del soporte daría opción a cortos en el par hasta la siguiente zona de apoyo.
> 
> Casualmente, o no, muchos índices y valores se encuentran en soportes importantes. Una ruptura de los mismos muy probablemente desencadenaría un cambio de rumbo en los mercados. Por supuesto los soportes son soportes hasta que se pierden, nada de pensar en ventas todavía.




En los últimos comentarios sobre el cambio de divisas dejé clara la importancia de los 1,40. Los 1,40 aguantaron perfectamente, por lo que sólo quedaba saber si si se trataba de hacer un rebote para desarrollar ese segundo hombro o si era la gestación de un movimiento alcista con más fuerza. Ha sido lo segundo.

De momento el gráfico sigue la misma idea que colgué hace semanas, con el objetivo en el techo del canal:







BUND:







Lo dicho, tras una fuerte escapada al alza, parece que el precio quiere tomarse un respiro inspirado por la proximidad de la resistencia. Pese a que ya ha empezado a frenar, todavía se mantiene dentro del canal. Si finalmente lo pierde, sería de esperar un recorte.

...aunque en perspectiva la cosa se ve distinta. En un plazo superior, se aprecia un gráfico claramente alcista, con un grio consumado en abril tras realizar un pull back a la resistencia superada:







A muchos les ha sorprendido la fuerza del EURO. Ya sabéis que no soy fan de tener demasiado en cuenta los fundamentales, pero no se puede negar que en ocasiones pueden marcar el corto plazo. Con un nuevo rescate griego encima de la mesa, el posible Q3, y otras tantas cosas, es posible que estas caóticas jornadas sean producto de ese efecto.

Teóricamente, un BUND a la baja y un EURO al alza deberían ayudar a las bolsas. No obstante, por primera vez en muchos meses el gráfico de los índices estadounidadenses empieza a mostrar signos de deterioro. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta pese a la distorsión que las medidas de la Fed o el BCE puedan ocasionar, estos stops, pues, siempre listos.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Jun 2011)

si usa no hace una Q3, caeremos...... y mucho

(y si la hace caeremos tambien, pero x meses después)


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si usa no hace una q3, caeremos...... Y mucho
> 
> (y si la hace caeremos tambien, pero x meses después)



+1 .


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Posiciones en dark pools y mercados paralelos muy fuertes durante esta semana, en el intervalo 7070-7200... algunas posiciones de 800+ contratos (léase, unos 2000 churriberescos), junto con una de 2000 contratos que causó un pequeño terremoto (imagina una posición de 4500 en el chicharro del Ibex).
> 
> Por desgracia es muy dífícil y laborioso averiguar el sentido de estas posiciones (por definición, las* DP*s son absolutamente opacas, y deben detectarse como detectamos a los agujeros negros: con métodos indirectos), pero lo que sí queda claro es que hay manos fuertes posicionándose para "algo" que debería ocurrir, o esperan que ocurra, en los próximos días. Imagino que todos están tomando su sitio para lo de Grecia.



Las DP son las posis de nuestro conforero *D*on *P*epito? ienso: , 

Lástima de no poder seguir el intradia, maldito trabajo de pobre , espero las matildes en 14 para entrar con todo el equipo, largo :cook:

Saludos

EDIT: Sin la zulopatia, ni los reports de Mulder este hilo no vale nada ::. Suerte a Claca, que mantiene el hilo en todo lo alto con sus geniales charts, gracias!


----------



## rafaxl (5 Jun 2011)

Pues al final nuevo fajo de billetes para Grecia. Los DPs como dice pollastre, han hecho los deberes. A ver esta semana pero... puede ser peponica? o por el contrario sentar mal esta nueva inyeccion?


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2011)

Los tres mosqueteros al cierre semanal:

TEF:







Ese margen era preciso concederlo. Al final el soporte dinámico, que como comenté tuvo repercusión en el IBEX, hizo su trabajo y el precio logró cerrar fuera del rango de peligro. En mi opinión, la ruptura tuvo más que ver con un movimiento de volatilidad, que no con la pérdida en firme de niveles clave. En el IBEX, de hecho, tengo una impresión similar. Seguimos pues con el mismo guión, vigilando exactamente lo mismo. Eso sí, esa directriz que salvó la sesión no tiene por qué aguantar la próxima vez. Como dije en el intra, si en el futuro se confirma la pérdida de soportes, el precio se dirigirá hasta al entorno de los 16 euros con mucha facilidad.

SAN:







BBVA:







Esta semana los gemelos han aguantado mejor que TEF. Los niveles se ven claros, así que no es necesario comentar nada. Cada vez queda menos para que se resuelva la situación.


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2011)

La que tiene muy mala cara es TRE. Rompió a la baja. 







Estos días tuvo la oportunidad de reestructurarse al alza, no obstante, no sólo no logró escalar en precio, sino que fue de los valores que peor comportamiento registraron durante la semana. Siguiendo lo que dije en el último comentario, es de esperar que de ahora en adelante siga cayendo hasta la zona comprendida entre los 35,5 y los 33 euros, tarde lo que tarde en alcanzarla.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Los tres mosqueteros al cierre semanal:
> 
> TEF:
> 
> ...



Como siempre, muchas gracias por los gráficos y los excelentes análisis.

Los valores del IBEX están jugando con fuego.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2011)

A ver el lunes para donde tira... ienso:


no estaría mal perder los 10.000... que ya va siendo hora... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Como siempre, muchas gracias por los gráficos y los excelentes análisis.
> 
> Los valores del IBEX están jugando con fuego.



eso quieren q pensemos, q el fin esta cerca.......pero no hacen nada facil ni logico.......... a veces los arboles no dejan ver el bosque

todo es Q3 si o no........ con la Q1 nada habia cambiado pero la inyeccion de pasta cambio el panorama.......ahora con el fin de la Q2 en los mercados ya parece q esta "viendose" salida de capital de materias primas y mercados......... creo q a finales de junio (sobre el 20) la FED es cuando dice si Q3 si o no (que yo diria q va a ser NO pq estan con el limite de gasto presupuestario)

quizas este verano-otoño sea muy largo.... y no solo para hispanistan....


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2011)

Es sana y necesaria una buena corrección en los mercados usanos.

El Chulibex la magnificará ....


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2011)

A todo esto, el sector bancario europeo aguanta al límite, si bien de momento parece que la presión bajista va ganando la partida. En este tipo de triángulos no es de extrañar que el precio logre meterse de nuevo en la figura antes de confirmar la resolución de la pauta, de modo que tampoco sería descabellado que desde el soporte actual efectuase un último tirón al alza, apoyado por el hipotético mal comportamiento del BUND y la fortaleza del EURO:







Lo que está claro, es que el soporte actual es fuerte, para bien y para mal.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A todo esto, el sector bancario europeo aguanta al límite, si bien de momento parece que la presión bajista va ganando la partida. En este tipo de triángulos no es de extrañar que el precio logre meterse de nuevo en la figura antes de confirmar la resolución de la pauta, de modo que tampoco sería descabellado que desde el soporte actual efectuase un último tirón al alza, apoyado por el hipotético mal comportamiento del BUND y la fortaleza del EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gráfico esclarecedor como pocos.

La ruptura la realiza con un hueco, sigue cayendo y recupera en forma pull-back para posteriormente girarse nuevo a la baja. Lo único que no me cuadra es el martillo formado en la última sesión.

En pocas sesiones tendremos el desenlace final.

Gracias claca.


----------



## pyn (6 Jun 2011)

Buenos días, arriba el hilo que comenzamos semana.


----------



## pyn (6 Jun 2011)

¿Qué os pasa? Por favor, que estamos jugando un partido importantísimo y no hablo de Nadal. Los 10230 del ibex parecen rotos en serio, van a aguantarlo sobre los 10200 y ver si desde ahí remontamos o volvemos a probar los mínimos de la semana pasada (10030-10040).


----------



## rosonero (6 Jun 2011)

Guano time matinal.

¿Parada en 10180?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2011)

Alguien ve los nuevemiles cerca?


----------



## pyn (6 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguien me los nuevemiles cerca?



Aún quedan piedras por el camino, primero ver cómo llegamos a los 10030-10040, como comentaban bertok y claca en el fin de semana, los grandes llegan un poco fatigados, sobretodo TEF, y esta es de las que cuando pillan carrerilla no la para nadie, hablamos de otro 2% menos... 

Pero ante todo tranquilidad, estamos lejos de los nuevemiles aún, sabemos que no lo van a poner fácil.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2011)

Al final resulta que con la herencia tuve que comprarme la casa, que baja menos que la bolsa.

Menos mal que más del 80% de mis ahorros están en depósitos, porque fondos y acciones son un puñetero desastre. 

El otro día estuve hablando con un amigo que trabaja en Sacyr, y comentaban que había llegado una misión de "alto nivel" a España para avisar que las empresas españolas, de negocios en Cuba, rien de rien. Quizá por ahí venga la caida de TRE, porque como comentó Lángaro estaban a punto de firmar algo grande en el país de los Castros.

De todas formas, TRE ha caido un 12% o así desde que entré, pero es que el IBEX debe estar en el 8-10% por lo que casi con lo que hubiera entrado el hostión hubiera sido bueno.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2011)

Es que estamos en tiempos dificiles en las bolsas, eufemismo de bajadas.
Pero por lo que leo tu carera esta diversificada, y si tus apuestas en la bolsa son empresas serias reduces el riesgo. Tiempo al tiempo.

Yo espero los nuevemiles como agua de mayo para entrar en el botas y tef, igual no llega, o igual sigue bajando, pero esto es lo que tiene la bolsa, que son apuestas.


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

El IBEX sigue marcando mínimos intradía, pero TEF, que es de los grandes el valor que más cerca está del punto crítico, aguanta sobre los 16,38.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguien ve los nuevemiles cerca?





yo veo tresmiles... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2011)

Claca, ¿cuál es el escenario en el que crees que TRE podría retomar la sensa alcista? ¿recuperando los 38.50 o similar?


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10202



No es bueno hacer la entrada en el centro del canal,pero soy un pecador,y la cabra tira al monte...


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, ¿cuál es el escenario en el que crees que TRE podría retomar la sensa alcista? ¿recuperando los 38.50 o similar?



Más bien los 39,50, pero no sólo se trata de alcanzar un nivel, sino del cómo. De momento no hay recogida. Después de un movimiento bajista desarrolló una figura de continuidad y ha roto por abajo, esto es lo que tenemos por ahora. Si hemos asumido que nos quedamos dentro, hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

Le está costando doblar la rodilla.Creo que la cuña se resolverá a la baja.
Por la cuenta que me trae

PD:Ya ha roto 
Pooodeeeemooos!!


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

Si no me eqivoco tocaremos la zona 170
Es mi parada .

Editoarada en 130


----------



## funciona-rio (6 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre
> 
> 
> ...



Wbuffete, únicamente por curiosidad y si me permites la indiscrección, con qué lote o cantidad has abierto el corto?.

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Wbuffete, únicamente por curiosidad y si me permites la indiscrección, con qué lote o cantidad has abierto el corto?.
> 
> Gracias. Un saludo.



Es ud un indiscreto.Hoy 13K€

Lo sé,es de pobres.


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

Y siguen esos mínimos decrecientes con TEF aguantando en el mismo sitio. Mientras no quiera caer, difícilmente veremos alguna caída de trascendencia, porque cuando el IBEX guanea lo hace sin respetar el juego de equilibrio entre los bancos y la telefónica, y hoy parece que el cuidador está muy pendiente de no liarla parda. En horario esos 19,39 acumulan ya 4 toques en dos sesiones.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y siguen esos mínimos decrecientes con TEF aguantando en el mismo sitio. Mientras no quiera caer, difícilmente veremos alguna caída de trascendencia, porque cuando el IBEX guanea lo hace sin respetar el juego de equilibrio entre los bancos y la telefónica, y hoy parece que el cuidador está muy pendiente de no liarla parda. En horario esos 19,39 acumulan ya 4 toques en dos sesiones.




Más quisiera alguno que yo me sé que hubiera tocado el 19.39...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Más quisiera alguno que yo me sé que hubiera tocado el 19.39...



Si que se ha movido TEF


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

Juas, juas.... cabrones


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

Hay una bajista muy clara que viene impidiendo cualquier intento de rebeldía alcista desde los máximos del viernes.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

Llegado a mi precio objetivo me piro.


Spoiler



Cerrado corto 10202>10138 +2,96%



S2 y hasta mañana

PD: Hoy tampoco he batido el IPC


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2011)

¿Qué sabemos de Mediaset? Está rozando su mínimo anual.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Mediaset? Está rozando su mínimo anual.



me voy a ir poniendo ultra-corto en mediaset


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

El SP500 en los mínimos de abril, con el mercado bastante tranquilo, sin esa sensación de guano próximo que flotaba en el ambiente. La prueba más contudente es que casi no hay actividad en el hilo...


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SP500 en los mínimos de abril, con el mercado bastante tranquilo, sin esa sensación de guano próximo que flotaba en el ambiente. La prueba más contudente es que casi no hay actividad en el hilo...



los USA estan llevando las cosas al limite........ en españa hace un par de semanas ya empezabamos a bajar y el sentimiento seguia siendo muy alcista....... y nos han llevado bastante abajo poco a poco

igual en USA tambien la gente "no se lo cree" y rompemos ese 1290......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2011)

LLevarlo a maximos para el dia 30 y luego caer, restaria de credibilidad al mercado, yo creo que los maximos ya los hemos visto.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> LLevarlo a maximos para el dia 30 y luego caer, restaria de credibilidad al mercado, yo creo que los maximos ya los hemos visto.



yo ya comente que creo q ya hemos visto los maximos, peroooooooo estoy seguro q nos queda por ver un (ver video)

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪Hay una forma de pagar que da subidón, subidón - Privilegios EURO 6000‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

llevarlo hasta 98XX y luego un 10200-10400 "relampago"


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

Yo únicamente me guio por los niveles, pero lo cierto es que sí detecto falta de miedo. Puede que me equivoque, claro, porque esta es una apreciación muy subjetiva y el mercado americano me queda lejos.

De todos modos en el IBEX el equilibro de los tres grandes sigue manteniéndose a la perfección, el índice se mueve, pero ninguno de ellos termina de descolgarse en ningún momento. Hoy es lo que comenataba TEF se ha mantenido en todo momento sobre los 16,39 y lleva dos sesiones así, con el índice descendiendo lentamente.

Personalmente veo factible un rebote dentro de poco si la situación sigue así, bajando, pero sin llegar a romper nada (me abstengo de decir niveles, porque, sinceramente, con el baile que lleva el IBEX no lo veo posible). Los soportes más importantes en los grandes son: BBVA: 7,70; SAN 7,70; TEF 16,10 -admito ese 2% de caída adicional hasta la alcista-. 

Mientras se aclara el panorma, yo sigo en EBRO y NHH, que hoy, por cierto, se apoya en la alcista de medio plazo. A ver si el BUND cede finalmente y el EURO continua para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2011)

mañana pue ser el gran dia para comprar apalancado hasta las trancas :baba:

el sp tiene que llegar al 1280 y el ibex 9960 pa el gran rebote porque un rebote tie que haber


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

Miedo me da que todo el mundo vea lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Miedo me da que todo el mundo vea lo mismo.



por 9960 pasa la alcista de medio plazo , poniendo stop no veo mejor momento pa probar con unas turbo call ::


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por 9960 pasa la alcista de medio plazo , poniendo stop no veo mejor momento pa probar con unas turbo call ::



Y como tú, todos. Por eso lo mejor sería no llegar a tocarla o pasarla de largo. Puestos a decir, me inclino más por lo primero, subir ya sin dejar que nadie más compre por miedo a que todavía quede algo de recorte.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y como tú, todos. Por eso lo mejor sería no llegar a tocarla o pasarla de largo. Puestos a decir, me inclino más por lo primero, subir ya sin dejar que nadie más compre por miedo a que todavía quede algo de recorte.



el rsi y koncorde estan bajistas , ademas eso que dices ya lo hicieron girandose a alcista desde donde no habia na ahora toca irse hacia la alcista no queda otro ya sea pa rebotar o pa guanear en serio , yo creo que pa rebotar :baba:

edito pa decir que si to el mundo piensa lo mismo no solo lo pensaran ademas compraran y sino pa eso esta el stop loss


----------



## pyn (6 Jun 2011)

En el ibex no me atrevo a decir nada, pero meda que el SP tiene ganas de volver a los 1220, hoy no creo que rompamos los 1290, pero a lo largo de la semana me da que sí. El ibex, como buen chicharro, hace lo que quieren con él.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (6 Jun 2011)

Pues a mi lo que me da es que estan cociendo a los largos a fuego lento, como el experimento de la rana.

Y el VIX cerca de mínimos.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Jun 2011)

los USA jugando con fuego.... el 1280 es una barrera q no deberia pasar....... (no hablo intradiario, sino como referencia semanal)


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2011)

Para el chulibex, da igual que el SP rebote en los niveles de 1280.

Lo realmente relevante es que el Chulibex muestra una debilidad más que manifiesta. Se suma a las alzas del SP con mucha timidez y en cambio las bajadas del SP las asume con el mayor de los descaros.

El chulibex está KO y es cuestión de tiempo que siga atacando niveles cada vez más bajos. ¿Cuándo? imposible saberlo, si yo lo supiera sería rico ::

Hamijos, las probabilidades de que se retome la tendencia bajista primaria son cada vez más elevadas. Que las ramas no les impidan ver el bosque.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, las probabilidades de que se retome la tendencia bajista primaria son cada vez más elevadas. Que las ramas no les impidan ver el bosque.





Yo llevo viendo el bosque desde hace años... 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el rsi y koncorde estan bajistas , ademas eso que dices ya lo hicieron girandose a alcista desde donde no habia na ahora toca irse hacia la alcista no queda otro ya sea pa rebotar o pa guanear en serio , yo creo que pa rebotar :baba:
> 
> edito pa decir que si to el mundo piensa lo mismo no solo lo pensaran ademas compraran y sino pa eso esta el stop loss



Buenas noches desde el curro.Tengo turno de noche.
Ya que tú también usas Konkorde,a ver si ves lo mismo que yo:
-Las últimas gacelas(en una cantidad reseñable)estuvieron en el mercado durante el impulso alcista desde el 11-2-11 hasta el 21-2-11(primer velón rojo)
-Se les pasó la guadaña y no han vuelto HASTA EL 30 DE MAYO.
Tras estar desaparecidas en combate tanto tiempo,a las primeras señales de vida se las han "waka waka"
Conclusión:
-Escasísimas gacelas con el bolsillo exhausto.
-Leoncios haciendo "realización de beneficios"en cuanto pueden.También están caninos.

Hoy el mínimo de la sesión se ha quedado a unos 25 puntos de la LTA primaria.Esa que viene desde la crisis puntocom y más pallá.
Esa que parece que solo traza el trend de mi prorealtime y nadie más.

Como dice Bertok,la cosa está muy malita,pero no sé si usar el respaldo de la LTA(ya hemos hecho 2 apoyos) para jugar del lado largo o esperar la rotura.
S2
Que hable el dinero...


----------



## pyn (7 Jun 2011)

Buenos días, the trend continues!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas noches desde el curro.Tengo turno de noche.
> Ya que tú también usas Konkorde,a ver si ves lo mismo que yo:
> -Las últimas gacelas(en una cantidad reseñable)estuvieron en el mercado durante el impulso alcista desde el 11-2-11 hasta el 21-2-11(primer velón rojo)
> -Se les pasó la guadaña y no han vuelto HASTA EL 30 DE MAYO.
> ...



fijate en el volumen , ayer bajo muchisimo parece que ya saben lo que toca osea ir a la alcista y desde ahi reboton :baba:


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2011)

ITX:







Da para un intra con stop claro.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2011)

Habemus rebotonus. EUR/USD empalmado.

Buen dia.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2011)

Cuanto más participo, más predecible veo el IBEX. Por ejemplo, me hubiese jugado la mano izquierda a que hoy subíamos un poco a principio de sesión, y de que IAG tenía una buena mañana tras el batacazo de ayer. Anoche se lo comentaba a una amigo en la cena.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2011)

Alguien se ha pasado con el botoncito rojo...


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguien se ha pasado con el botoncito rojo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2011)

Vete desenpolvando la certificadora.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Jun 2011)

un pasito p´lante ibex, un pasito p´tras


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habemus rebotonus. EUR/USD empalmado.
> 
> Buen dia.



Me ratifico, y ademas añado que los americanos tienen ganas de salsa.

La semana pasada no estuve muy al dia asi que me estoy actualizando al ritmo que puedo.

Es aparecer yo por aqui y empezar a subir todo como la espuma.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2011)

Vamoss como cohetes!! que triste, lo mejor es que me marche para ver bajadas.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Jun 2011)

rafaxl, gracias por irte..... q picado de los USA.......


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> rafaxl, gracias por irte..... q picado de los USA.......





gracias por el aporte... con ese cierre me voy a ir a dormir la mar de contento...


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo llevo viendo el bosque desde hace años... 8:



A eso en mi pueblo lo llaman legañas...


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2011)

Por cierto a las buenas noches a todos y tod@s. La cosa empieza a ponerse interesante de verdad. En el SP tal y como lo veo yo, lo mismo nos vamos 30 enteros arriba como abajo, hasta 1250. Cerrados todos los cortos entre ayer y hoy y ahora a ver por donde llega el susto.

Estaría bien darle algo de cera el VIX, pero los etfs que conozco no es que me guste mucho como lo están haciendo. ASí que igual es cosa de subirse un pelín al cohete del oro... por ahí leo pronósticos que lo ven por encima de los 1900. Y tal y como se van a poner todavía las cosas...


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Saltó el stop profit de EBRO. Era un precio muy bueno para el medio plazo, pero mi idea no iba en ese sentido, así que el stop se aplicó sin remordimientos. Pienso que es muy importante tener claro qué esperamos de nuestra entrada cuando la ejecutamos, de este modo nada se saldrá del margen previsto y no habrá ningún tipo de frustración ni enganchada aunque las cosas no salgan del todo bien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2011)

Pasado mañana hay reforma laboral verdad? 

Los nuevemiles mas cerca.

Q“E”ND: Bernanke cierra la puerta al quantitative easing - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

“Oro, plata y franco suizo, un refugio para los tiempos que se avecinan”. Noticias en Invertia



> Para poder continuar empujando al mercado de valores deberán gastar tanto o más que en la QE1, es decir, aproximadamente 2 billones de dólares y este sería el golpe de gracia para el dólar. Sin QE3 estamos al borde de un profundo y oscuro abismo bursátil.


----------



## eruique (8 Jun 2011)

la cuestion es que todo es como demasiado evidente, y la bolsa no suele serlo al menos para el vulgo, algo no me cuadra


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2011)

eruique dijo:


> la cuestion es que todo es como demasiado evidente, y la bolsa no suele serlo al menos para el vulgo, algo no me cuadra



La evidencia puede ser acertar "la tendencia", otra cosa es saber cuando sumarse al carro y que no te pillen en un rebote o cuando salirse y no perderse "lo gordo". Pero hay cosas inevitables en la vida y el ibex tiene que recortar sí o sí, no se cuanto ni cuando.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2011)

El ibex en los 9000... en 3, 2, 1... :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

Todo el mundo asumiendo que habrá recortes en el IBEX, que se hunde la bolsa USA, que Europa no da más de sí... demasiado obvio todo. Los trileros no se dan vencidos así como así.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jun 2011)

la linea q viene de minimos de marzo de 2009 que soporte os da? (es q segun como la tire me baila entre 10000 poco y 9800 largos)


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Todo el mundo asumiendo que habrá recortes en el IBEX, que se hunde la bolsa USA, que Europa no da más de sí... demasiado obvio todo. Los trileros no se dan vencidos así como así.



Esto es lo que vengo comentando yo. Las referencias más claras en los grandes siguen respetándose, pero sí es cierto que la gacelada, entre la que me incluyo, estaba peleonamente alcista. Falta un poco de miedo.

Además el euro sigue fuerte pese al recorte y el BUND ha perdido la alcista, pero sigue aguantando el muy jodido. Si finalmente el BUND cede más, deberíamos ver una reacción positiva, peroooo...

A corto es muy importante superar los 10.120, mientras no lo haga, no se puede ser optimista.


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2011)

¿Ya han empezado el rebote serio? En pricipio la zona de los 10030 marcaba zona de rebote, sin embargo han comenzado en los 10050. Ahora a por los máximos que decía Fran?


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la linea q viene de minimos de marzo de 2009 que soporte os da? (es q segun como la tire me baila entre 10000 poco y 9800 largos)



Tírala en mensual, ya lo verás. Pasa sobre los 10.000.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2011)

Por mucho que digan que el suelo esta en el cielo y el cielo en el suelo, no sera asi, y la verdad se impondra, mas pronto o mas tarde. 

Nadie se cree los niveles de los americanos, y la desconfianza sobre España va en aumento.

PD: Quizas deba tratarme el gusto por el guano que tengo. Suerte y plusvalias para todos.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

He estado a punto de tocar la tecla de vender en TRE porque hace una horilla era la que más perdía del IBEX (más de un 2.20%). Y ahora un empujón más y se pone verde. Esto es una milonga.

Por cierto, prefiero perder el 50% de mi inversión que vender y ver como en 4 meses estaría en positivo.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Jun 2011)

Yo estoy a cortos con 5 indices ibex desde 10400 y la cosa ahi se mantiene entre los 10000-10150. Creo que "la cosa va pabajo", esperando el momentum para que se desplome. Si veo que la cosa vuelve a rebotar, stop en 10350, pq quiero evitar un rebote y un fugaz desplome a los 9000.

Sacyr a 6.80 jaja, que como vuelva a bajar a los 4.5, invierto toda mi pasta ahi, lo dejo 1, o 2 años,lo que haga falta, tarde o temprano volvera a duplicar o triplicar su valor, como lo suele llevar haciendo desde el 2008 con la crisis,y com crisis tennemos para rato, veo que estos ciclos con esta empresa va a seguir sucediendo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2011)

Es que Sacyr es una empresa quebrada, que gracias al maravilloso mundo del capitalismo neoliberal aguanta. Igual debajo del euro sera momento de entrar.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

Referencias bancos:

BBVA:







SAN:







No se han perdido niveles críticos, pero tampoco se han impuesto todavía a las amenazas bajistas de más corto plazo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

En Sacyr no entro ni con dinero prestado.

PD. TRE en verde. ¿Alguien tiene info de leones sobre por qué un valor es el que más pierde a primera hora y lo tenemos en verde en estos momento, recuperando más de un 2.5%?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Sacyr no entro ni con dinero prestado.
> 
> PD. TRE en verde. ¿Alguien tiene info de leones sobre por qué un valor es el que más pierde a primera hora y lo tenemos en verde en estos momento, recuperando más de un 2.5%?



El volumen como esta? Esta en niveles importantes? Igual estan aguantandola para no dejar que pase algun punto critico. Cuando entras en valores fuera de blue chips, estan en manos de muy pocas manosfuertes que mueven esto a su antojo.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> He estado a punto de tocar la tecla de vender en TRE porque hace una horilla era la que más perdía del IBEX (más de un 2.20%). Y ahora un empujón más y se pone verde. Esto es una milonga.
> 
> Por cierto, prefiero perder el 50% de mi inversión que vender y ver como en 4 meses estaría en positivo.



Esto es algo que no debería importarte ya, si has asumido, como parece, que aguantas. Yo largué las EBRO con un +2% y ahora se ha dado la vuelta, ¿qué hago? ¿Lloro? Nah. Tu problema desde el principio es que no tenías claro lo que esperar del valor y eso puede ser a nivel económico muy malo, pero psicológicamente, especialmente cuando la cosa no va bien, resulta devastador. 

Ya te lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones: lo más importante es estar tranquilo, nada merece hacernos sufrir, y mucho menos el dinero. Que me digas una mujer, si es extranjera-tico-seal-of-approval, pues 

TRE está metido en un canal bajista, ahora mismo en el techo del mismo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

Claca, no te molestes en poner tanto las gráficas de BBVA y como las de SAN. Con poner una basta. No he visto figuras más idénticas en mi vida.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esto es algo que no debería importarte ya, si has asumido, como parece, que aguantas. Yo largué las EBRO con un +2% y ahora se ha dado la vuelta, ¿qué hago? ¿Lloro? Nah. Tu problema desde el principio es que no tenías claro lo que esperar del valor y eso puede ser a nivel económico muy malo, pero psicológicamente, especialmente cuando la cosa no va bien, resulta devastador.
> 
> Ya te lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones: lo más importante es estar tranquilo, nada merece hacernos sufrir, y mucho menos el dinero. Que me digas una mujer, si es extranjera-tico-seal-of-approval, pues
> 
> TRE está metido en un canal bajista, ahora mismo en el techo del mismo.




Moltes gracies, como decimos por Valencia.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Moltes gracies, como decimos por Valencia.



Sabemos que no digo las cosas para fastidiar, sino para que aprendamos todos, así que las gracias no son necesarias.

Resumiendo lo que vengo comentándote desde abril: 







Y el canal bajista ahí se ve.

PD: Como catalán, algo, un poco, de valenciano entiendo. Sólo un poquito


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2011)

¿Tú vivías por BCN no Claca? A ver si un día tomamos unas cervezas, las pagaré yo para agradecerte tus gráficos.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tú vivías por BCN no Claca? A ver si un día tomamos unas cervezas, las pagaré yo para agradecerte tus gráficos.




De bien nacidos es ser agradecidos.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tú vivías por BCN no Claca? A ver si un día tomamos unas cervezas, las pagaré yo para agradecerte tus gráficos.



Encantado. De hecho alguna vez hemos quedado algunos del hilo para tomar algo y cambiar el mundo al estilo burbujista, es decir, saliendo y gastando muy poco. Impagable la cara del camarero cuando le dijimos que nos sirviera una cerveza para compartir entre los 6, así como media tapa de jamón servida en lonchas muy, muy finas 

Para la próxima, que debería ser en breve, te lo comento, si te parece.


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Encantado. De hecho alguna vez hemos quedado algunos del hilo para tomar algo y cambiar el mundo al estilo burbujista, es decir, saliendo y gastando muy poco. Impagable la cara del camarero cuando le dijimos que nos sirviera una cerveza para compartir entre los 6, así como media tapa de jamón servida en lonchas muy, muy finas
> 
> Para la próxima, que debería ser en breve, te lo comento, si te parece.



Cuenta conmigo, si puedo ir, iré encantado .


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2011)

Por cierto se acerca la hora de la apertura usana y nosotros en mínimos, el esepé viene calentito en AH... perdiendo los 1280 así que ojo.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Jun 2011)

Perderá los 10.000 el ibex hoy?


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

SACYR, que se ha comentado:







Está en zona de soporte. El problema de esta, es que a veces se pasa de frenada por la volatilidad intrínseca al valor. Y de momento lleva mucha fuerza a la baja, hay que esperar a ver si quiere parar.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Claca dijo:


> Encantado. De hecho alguna vez hemos quedado algunos del hilo para tomar algo y cambiar el mundo al estilo burbujista, es decir, saliendo y gastando muy poco. Impagable la cara del camarero cuando le dijimos que nos sirviera una cerveza para compartir entre los 6, así como media tapa de jamón servida en lonchas muy, muy finas
> 
> Para la próxima, que debería ser en breve, te lo comento, si te parece.



Esa no me la contasteis, bandidos! 

En alguna zona de Sudamérica es bastante típico pedir una sola cerveza con un solo vaso que todo el mundo se pasa para ir bebiendo un trago, claro que a mi personalmente esa costumbre me parece bastante antihigiénica.

Sigo por aquí leyendo


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, Mulder, que era coña. Lonchafinistas somos, pero a ese extremo sólo llega Calopez con el server 

PD: Hasta el día 9 comentaste que tocaba guanear, pero sin pasarse. Creo que eso es exactamente lo que nos han brindado. Buen ojo ;-)


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, Mulder, que era coña. Lonchafinistas somos, pero a ese extremo sólo llega Calopez con el server
> 
> PD: Hasta el día 9 comentaste que tocaba guanear, pero sin pasarse. Creo que eso es exactamente lo que nos han brindado. Buen ojo ;-)



Pues me contaron de primerísima mano (en persona) que alguien pretendió pagar la entrada a aquella reunión burbujista que se hizo en bcn hace tiempo con una lata de atún.

Según me dijeron el chaval de la puerta, que no es habitual del foro, se quedó completamente a cuadros


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (8 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la linea q viene de minimos de marzo de 2009 que soporte os da? (es q segun como la tire me baila entre 10000 poco y 9800 largos)



Estás utilizando forexpros?
Lo digo porque ahí las rectas cumplen con la curvatura de Riemman  y sólo pasan por el sitio correcto si aplicas el afamado teorema del punto gordo.

A mi el soporte me sale por encima de 10000


Alguien más tiene la sensación de que nos están diciendo: "Mirad, mirad que soporte más sólido" para guanear después?


----------



## xavigomis (8 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, Mulder, que era coña. Lonchafinistas somos, pero a ese extremo sólo llega Calopez con el server
> 
> PD: Hasta el día 9 comentaste que tocaba guanear, pero sin pasarse. Creo que eso es exactamente lo que nos han brindado. Buen ojo ;-)



Día 9 incluido ?


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me contaron de primerísima mano (en persona) que alguien pretendió pagar la entrada a aquella reunión burbujista que se hizo en bcn hace tiempo con una lata de atún.
> 
> Según me dijeron el chaval de la puerta, que no es habitual del foro, se quedó completamente a cuadros



Sí, fue... errr... un amigo :fiufiu:

La verdad es que estuvo gracioso, porque el pavo pensaba que me estaba riendo en su cara y se mosqueó un poco. Como se notó que no era del foro... ¡Que le ofrecí tres latunes! ¡Tres!


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2011)

Miren que precioso grafico se ha marcado el crudo en nada:







Luego dicen que no hay especulacion. A que se debe esto?


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2011)

Algo esta pasando porque hay un comportamiento rarisimo. Ha subido medio dolar de golpe y hay movimientos extraños en las bolsas.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2011)

xavigomis dijo:


> Día 9 incluido ?



No lo sé, eso Mulder y su magia del timing.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2011)

Ya salio. Buena tarde.



> 15:28 LA OPEP MANTENDRÍA LA PRODUCCIÓN DE PETRÓLEO
> 
> El ministro de petróleo de Ecuador ha afirmado que todos los miembros de la OPEP plantean mantener la producción de petróleo.



Habemus rebotem... el crudo sube casi 2 dolares y los yankis tienen ganas de mambo.

Ya estan en verde los americanos. 

Me piro.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2011)

Por mis huevos que esta semana perdemos los 10.000... :


----------



## aksarben (8 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, fue... errr... un amigo :fiufiu:
> 
> La verdad es que estuvo gracioso, porque el pavo pensaba que me estaba riendo en su cara y se mosqueó un poco. Como se notó que no era del foro... ¡Que le ofrecí tres latunes! ¡Tres!



Hay gente que no sabe reconocer un buen trato aunque lo tenga delante de las narices...


----------



## mc_toni (8 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Por mis huevos que esta semana perdemos los 10.000... :



a por los 3000!!! :fiufiu:


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la linea q viene de minimos de marzo de 2009 que soporte os da? (es q segun como la tire me baila entre 10000 poco y 9800 largos)



Esta es la LTA primaria desde tiempos inmemoriales que os comento últimamente. 
Estamos en el mismísimo filo con los 10082 de hoy.

Al fin la he posteado,lo prometido es deuda





[/IMG]


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jun 2011)

gracias a todos los que me contestaron (si, uso forexpros  )

recordad q mañana es 9  (mulder dixit)...... mulder...... y el siguiente tramo alcista hasta q dia es? :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!

Según mis sistemas el mini-guano de estos días incluye al día 9, debería ser a partir de mañana cuando las tornas cambien.

Supongo que hoy nos saldrán con algún juego desmotivador.


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Adjunto un repasito a las figuras que el IBEX acumula y sus proyecciones:







Tanto lateral, tanto lateral, al final todo se solapa, pero nuestro IBEX es así.

Para el corto plazo, como como dije ayer, es importantísimo superar los 10.120 para anular la bandera. Como soporte el nivel clave son los 10.000, cierres por debajo invitarían a buscar los objetivos bajistas. 

La directriz del canal superado (pintada en rojo) está actuando de soporte y, junto a una bajista que no está representada en el gráfico, nos da una cuña en horario la mar de maja. Rompería por arriba por encima del 10.150.


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2011)

Pues ahí anda, contra la bajista que comentaba:







Resistencia por gap y figura.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jun 2011)

Va pepón, empuja un poquito que está en su punto....


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Adjunto un repasito a las figuras que el IBEX acumula y sus proyecciones:
> 
> ...



10154 con objetivos muy cercanos. Pasito a pasito, ya que hay mucho miedo. (186-226??) Después del segundo si habría algo más de recorrido. Ya veremos.ienso:

El rebote en 10050, clavado donde dije. Pero el volumen no haría descartar una nueva visita...y ahí veremos lo que pasa. No lo tengo nada claro.

10086 nos anticipa ese escenario.


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 10154 con objetivos muy cercanos. Pasito a pasito, ya que hay mucho miedo. (186-226??) Después del segundo si habría algo más de recorrido. Ya veremos.ienso:
> 
> El rebote en 10050, clavado donde dije. Pero el volumen no haría descartar una nueva visita...y ahí veremos lo que pasa. No lo tengo nada claro.
> 
> 10086 nos anticipa ese escenario.



¿Ves una vuelta a los 10050?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2011)

parece que la bajista de corto plazo a frenado al ibex en 10140 ahora patadon pabajo


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Ves una vuelta a los 10050?



De momento solo he visto rebote en un punto que estaba más o menos claro. Ahora hay que estar atento al volumen que entra si baja de los 10086, intentando contener una zona clara de ventas automáticas fuertes.

La pérdida de esos niveles puede tener una bajada adicional fuerte, pero te lo digo como una opinión, no con datos de alta fiabilidad en pantalla.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jun 2011)

Primer y segundo chute de pasta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2011)

Ay, ay que no lo mantienen, queiro los nuevemiles.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2011)

Por cierto ghkghk, hoy alberto roldan ha sido critico con TRE, y apuesta por duro felguera, dentro del sector.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Jun 2011)

Se lo ponen al alcance....y tercer chute con mas pasta. Ahora si se pone serio esto.

(Mucho mas interesante comentar en directo la jugada más importante de la semana)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2011)

Lo aguantan, mucho interes estan mostrando....


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto ghkghk, hoy alberto roldan ha sido critico con TRE, y apuesta por duro felguera, dentro del sector.



Eso es bueno. Hay que escuchar cosas malas de TRE. Cuando TRE empiece a desacelerar la caída, probablemente venga acompañado de comentarios negativos y recomendaciones de venta, lo cual será muy positivo para la gestación de un suelo. Si os fijáis cuando estaba en resistencia los analistas y agencias hablaban las mil maravillas del valor, así que en soporte sucederá lo contrario, es ley de bolsa.


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se lo ponen al alcance....y tercer chute con mas pasta. Ahora si se pone serio esto.
> 
> (Mucho mas interesante comentar en directo la jugada más importante de la semana)



Yo creo que el movimiento fuerte vendrá con las declaraciones del BCE, para imprimir mayor dramatismo al momento, y como siempre aprovecharán la volatilidad para hacer saltar stops antes de decidir una dirección.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jun 2011)

Me fío igual de Alberto Roldán que del resto de analistos, pero me gustaría leerlo. ¿Link hay? Gracias.

De cualquier modo, TRE se ha comportado mal desde que compré, pero no muy distinto que el resto del IBEX. Cuando entré, el IBEX estaba a un empujón de romper los 11.000 y ahora lucha como un titán por no tocar los nuevemiles...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2011)

Ha sido en ie business tv, alguien ha preguntado por la accion con entrada a 40, y ha dicho, que como ya anuncio con la accion en 50-46, la empresa como tal ha perdido fuerza sobre todo por la fuerza asiatica, dejandose algunos contratos. 

Viendo los numeros, dentro del sector, duro felguera es una apuesta mejor que TRE.

Esto es mas o menos lo que ha dicho. Esta delante del ordenador y lo he escuchado de reojo, creo que lo suelen poner en la web los videos, si lo veo te lo cuelgo.


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2011)

Buah como aguanta ese 10030, ni con todo el ejército de mordor.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2011)

Up!!! pistoletazo de salida. A ver que depara la tarde, los datos de usa regulares, trichet metiendo miedo con amenazas... se esta endemoniando el dax y el dow.

Estos interpretan los datos como yo, como les sale de las pelotas .

Palomitas.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2011)

Vaya peponazo que ha pegado esto, mas madera hamijos. Parece que el guano se acabo por hoy no?? vaya subidon en 5 minutos, esto no tiene termino medio.

Os dejo para una buena temporada.

Agures, hasta siempre.


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya peponazo que ha pegado esto, mas madera hamijos. Parece que el guano se acabo por hoy no?? vaya subidon en 5 minutos, esto no tiene termino medio.
> 
> Os dejo para una buena temporada.
> 
> Agures, hasta siempre.



¿Te han enculado o son temas personales? En cualquiera de los dos casos, suerte ahí fuera!


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya peponazo que ha pegado esto, mas madera hamijos. Parece que el guano se acabo por hoy no?? vaya subidon en 5 minutos, esto no tiene termino medio.
> 
> Os dejo para una buena temporada.
> 
> Agures, hasta siempre.



Por aquí siempre serás bien recibido. Tienes tu juego de llaves y no vamos a cambiar la cerradura. Mucha suerte, hamijo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya peponazo que ha pegado esto, mas madera hamijos. Parece que el guano se acabo por hoy no?? vaya subidon en 5 minutos, esto no tiene termino medio.
> 
> Os dejo para una buena temporada.
> 
> Agures, hasta siempre.




Qué mal suena eso. Que vaya todo bien.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2011)

Nada... un poco de aire para que entren nuevas gacelas... ienso:


----------



## credulo (9 Jun 2011)

Creo que solo puedo aportar lo que ve todo el mundo. El triangulo del IBEX se va estrechando y cuanto más tarde en resolverse más violento será el movimiento. Me imagino a todos con el dedo sobre el botón de "meter todo lo gordo". Ahora lo que falta es saber en qué dirección se moverá. Yo no tengo tan claro que vaya a caer ienso:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (9 Jun 2011)

Buenas noches, parece que mañana habemus rebote, el Sp ha recuperado el 1.294. El Sr. Mulder ha dado en el clavo, "rebote a partir del día 10"


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Creo que solo puedo aportar lo que ve todo el mundo. El triangulo del IBEX se va estrechando y cuanto más tarde en resolverse más violento será el movimiento. Me imagino a todos con el dedo sobre el botón de "meter todo lo gordo". Ahora lo que falta es saber en qué dirección se moverá. Yo no tengo tan claro que vaya a caer ienso:



Los triángulos de continuación de tendencia, en este caso macrotriángulo, pierden fuerza a medida que la pauta de precios se acerca al vértice.

Vamos a ver que hace el Chulibex. Espero una nueva pauta al alza muy corta para terminar de atrapar más gacelas en la parrilla. ::


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Jun 2011)

los usa parece q si quieren volver a los verdes pastos.......pero entrar en el ibex me parece como meterme en un desfiladero en afganistan dentro de un vehiculo de un ejercito occidental (= emboscada segura)

hoy tocamos dos veces abajo y parece q aguanto bien....... pero estos son capaces mañana de abrir y llevarnos al 10200 y luego volvernos a llevar a tocar el 10000 y poco


----------



## pyn (10 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 10154 con objetivos muy cercanos. Pasito a pasito, ya que hay mucho miedo. (186-226??) Después del segundo si habría algo más de recorrido. Ya veremos.ienso:
> 
> El rebote en 10050, clavado donde dije. Pero el volumen no haría descartar una nueva visita...y ahí veremos lo que pasa. No lo tengo nada claro.
> 
> 10086 nos anticipa ese escenario.



Ayer nos dejamos los deberes sin hacer, no llegamos a tocar nisiquiera los 10185 ¿será hoy el día? Como dice Fran, el volumen nos dirá la respuesta.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2011)

jur... jur... jur... menuda enculada... :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Si no pensara que esto no es mas que un asustaviejas, veo los nuevemiles al fondo.


----------



## pyn (10 Jun 2011)

Los 10050 siguen comportándose como unos campeones, mientras no se traspasen claramente, yo no veo peligro de visita a los nuevemiles. Todo y eso, con SAN por debajo de los 7.80€...


----------



## credulo (10 Jun 2011)

Yes we can?


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

Y a pesar de todo, las referencias que di de los grandes se mantienen. Ahora empezamos a ver miedo con los niveles aguantando, así que no nos pongamos nerviosos todavía.

Por cierto, NHH, recuerdo que el stop se aplicaba con un cierre diario por debajo de los 5,20. Hoy se han perdido intradía, pero para una operación tranquila eso no significa nada. De momento es un pull a la resistencia superada. La verdad es que de esta operación tengo mucho que aprender, porque debí haberla planteando en dos tramos, pero ya está hecho y el riesgo se asumió al ejecutar la compra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

El barco ya no se puede acercar mas a tierra, ya son ustedes si se quieren adentrar en la tierra de los nuevemiles. Si no se deciden el barco partira.


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

A mí, en referencias diarias, me sale que estamos en zona de soporte en varios índices. Me gusta que el DAX no esté marcando nuevos mínimos y el stoxx podría estar haciendo un suelo fuerte. No hablo de intradía, es algo que se vería en las próximas sesiones. Lo único negativo es que USA todavía podría tener un pelín de caída.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2011)

Son valores al cierre de ayer del SP, así que con este tirón las gacelas tienen que estar tirándose por la borda y los leones relamiéndose.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Vaya, vaya, se ve donde mucha gente tenia el stop.....


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2011)

La LTA rota al fin.Espero que no lo encarrilen.
Era de rigor que pasara a saludar.
De rigor mortis,claro.

Tengo turno de noche y acabo de levantarme del sobre.
Me gusta el olor a sangre al despertar.
S2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La LTA rota al fin.Espero que no lo encarrilen.
> Era de rigor que pasara a saludar.
> De rigor mortis,claro.
> 
> ...



Oye, no vengas a asustar al personal, ¿no ves que intentamos joderle el juego a los leoncios para que tengan que ponernos a sueldo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Fran y ahora que? Guienos


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Oye, no vengas a asustar al personal, ¿no ves que intentamos joderle el juego a los leoncios para que tengan que ponernos a sueldo?



Mil disculpas
Es que la sutileza está reñida con mi esencia .
Hoy soy un osito feliz


----------



## credulo (10 Jun 2011)

A ver en que acaba, rebotón parriba en los últimos 15 minutos.


----------



## pyn (10 Jun 2011)

The winter is coming...


----------



## eruique (10 Jun 2011)

donde esta el suelo....................


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

eruique dijo:


> donde esta el suelo....................



Suelo, suelo el 0, todo lo demas te lo tiran cuando quieren.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Jun 2011)

Esto ba pabajo pepe, bueno para mi esto va parriba! que estoy con 5 indices a cortos desde los 10450 con stop a 10375, pero viendo como esta ahora jaja, a 10.150.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2011)

Milagro fundamental, los milagros solo ocurren cuando benefician a las manos fuertes.

Además, este empeño por tirarlo en horario europeo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Si no son mini, ya tiene usted para bastantes latunes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Milagro fundamental, los milagros solo ocurren cuando benefician a las manos fuertes.
> 
> Además, este empeño por tirarlo en horario europeo...



Hoy puede ser un dia para que Rafaxl se pase por aqui insultando a los yankis.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no son mini, ya tiene usted para bastantes latunes.



Si si , juego a minis, lo otro resulta demasiado duro y largo como para ser horadado en caso de un mal infortunio :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento solo he visto rebote en un punto que estaba más o menos claro. Ahora hay que estar atento al volumen que entra si baja de los 10086, intentando contener una zona clara de* ventas automáticas fuertes.*
> 
> *La pérdida de esos niveles puede tener una bajada adicional fuerte,* pero te lo digo como una opinión, no con datos de alta fiabilidad en pantalla.



Pues eso mismo, ahora a ver donde ponen la próxima trinchera...de momento nos fijaremos en los USA que tienen un cierto interés en mantener los 1275 en el SP. Ahora a mirar en los puntos de rebote y el volumen que se mueve para ver un buen punto de giro.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un dia para que Rafaxl se pase por aqui insultando a los yankis.



Por cierto, hace pocos días le leí a este señor que cuando entraba peponazo arriba, ayer se despidió por un tiempo y miren la que ha liado...


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

5 minis es en mi opinión un apalancamiento descomunal. Un gap en contra de 50 puntos y ya te soplan 250 euros. Yo no sé vosotros, pero a mí, como particular y todavía con una L así de grande, mover 100 euros arriba o abajo a diario ya me parece una cantidad considerable.

Luegos nos quejamos de que nos barren stops con facilidad, pero claro, con tanto apalancamiento es imposible dar margen y operaciones que podrían ser buenas nos las cargamos nosotros solitos.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Jun 2011)

ahora va a parecer q si la bolsa no bajaba era porq rafaxl pasaba mucho tiempo delante la la pantalla 

pese a saltar ventas automaticas no hemos caido mucho........ quizas el suelo este mas cerca de lo q pensamos....... pero los proximos dias nos aclararan las cosas


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Son valores al cierre de ayer del SP, así que con este tirón las gacelas tienen que estar tirándose por la borda y los leones relamiéndose.



Por curiosidad, ¿de dónde sacas estos datos?


----------



## credulo (10 Jun 2011)

San ha aguantado como un campeón. 

¿Alguien tiene la viñeta de "Enhorabuena ahora es usted un inversor a largo plazo"?


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Jun 2011)

BBVA y Telefonica han perdido sus soportes
Santander aun esta en soporte.

No pienso comprar nada, pero aun confio en algun rebote antes de la tempestad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

Vaya pense que para entrar en este post hacia falta mover un minimo de 20 futuros ibex grandes, como cuando entre solo posteaban, zuloman, pollastre, mm, fran200. :fiufiu:

La notica esta clara, el SAN no ha caido por esto:

http://www.eleconomista.es/vivienda...VentePrivee-para-vender-100-pisos-online.html


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

SAN:







Justo al borde, pero aguanta. Eso sí, probablemente si cae un poco más, sea ya para buscar los 7 euros.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ahora va a parecer q si la bolsa no bajaba era porq rafaxl pasaba mucho tiempo delante la la pantalla
> 
> pese a saltar ventas automaticas *no hemos caido mucho*........ quizas el suelo este mas cerca de lo q pensamos....... pero los proximos dias nos aclararan las cosas



Hombre no es mala caída 150 en algo más de una hora y tomando bocanadas de apenas 20 puntos no está mal. Teniendo en cuenta que la última semana el rango ha sido menor que el de esta hora y media "trepidante" de sesión, yo lo llamaría "un buen meneo".

Pregúntele a los apretados ojales de los inversores y las sonrisas de los ositos, si les ha parecido bien.::::::::


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

El BBVA, efectivamente, tocadete, de momento se ha apoyado en el canal bajista en horario. El siguiente soporte está ya ahí, toda la zona 7,55 - 7,49.

Y TEF también tocada, pero sobre los 16,10 - 16 euros podría ser zona de rebote, ese era el objetivo si seguía descolgándose y ya lo ha alcanzado.

De momento espero un rebote para las próximas sesiones que podría alcanzar los 10.250, puede ser que sólo sea para seguir cayendo, eso no lo sé, aunque sería probable. Lo que sí veo, es que estamos cerca de soportes y ahora sí hay miedo, que como comenté todavía las gacelas aguantaban el pulso, pero hoy ya se han hartado de saltar stops gaceliles y muy pocos estarán pensando en largos, sino más bien en esperar a ver qué sucede.

El STOXX y el posible suelo que comentaba:







Esa zona de congestión... pinta bien. Esta es mi apuesta en este momento.


----------



## ex-perto (10 Jun 2011)

hay algo que no me cuadra en este hilo, con todo lo que sabeis, debeis estar forrados, y si estais forrados, que coño haceis aqui?


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> hay algo que no me cuadra en este hilo, con todo lo que sabeis, debeis estar forrados, y si estais forrados, que coño haceis aqui?



Si esto te inquieta, imagina cuando te plantees qué hacen miles de usuarios metidos en un foro cuyo acceso está limitado a gente con una dotación mínima de 33cm...


----------



## AssGaper (10 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> 5 minis es en mi opinión un apalancamiento descomunal. Un gap en contra de 50 puntos y ya te soplan 250 euros. Yo no sé vosotros, pero a mí, como particular y todavía con una L así de grande, mover 100 euros arriba o abajo a diario ya me parece una cantidad considerable.
> 
> Luegos nos quejamos de que nos barren stops con facilidad, pero claro, con tanto apalancamiento es imposible dar margen y operaciones que podrían ser buenas nos las cargamos nosotros solitos.



Bueno, todo depende del margen que des y de cuanto estas dispuesto a perder.

Siempre juego con 10.000 € y estoy dispuesto a perder 1500 en todas las jugadas. Ya sea 1 o 5 minis. Mis apuestas de mas o menos indices va en funcion de lo que creo que es mas o menos probable que suba o baje a un cierto punto fijado.

Cuando se situo por ejemplo, a 11150 hace un tiempo atras, y viendo como estaba el mercado, ni de coña pense que fuese probable que se situase a los 12000, asi que me puse en cortos sin dudarlo, y efectivamente, bajo. Lo mismo a sucedido estos dias. Cada vez que bajaba a 10100 compraba. Solo que esta ultima semana y media se ha visto clarisimo que se ha estado manteniendo en este rango limite y como estan la cosas, podra rebotar, pero esto va para abajo pepe.

veo sumamente improvable, imposible, que el martes este a 11.000::


----------



## credulo (10 Jun 2011)

¿Yo forrado? A mi no me mire


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hombre no es mala caída 150 en algo más de una hora y tomando bocanadas de apenas 20 puntos no está mal. Teniendo en cuenta que la última semana el rango ha sido menor que el de esta hora y media "trepidante" de sesión, yo lo llamaría "un buen meneo".
> 
> Pregúntele a los apretados ojales de los inversores y las sonrisas de los ositos, si les ha parecido bien.::::::::



jajajajaj q rencoroso ::

lo q queria decir es que como habia tanta gente vigilando los 10000 y con miedo a si rompia pues imaginaba q entre los 100XX y los 9900 habia un rosario de ventas automaticas........... por eso pensaba q rompiendo el 10000 veriamos el ibex en valores inferiores a 9900 y con cierre cercano pero por debajo de esa cifra........ por eso fue lo de que no habia sido una caida tan "brutal" porq parece q los 9900 es un sitio de entrada de pasta (pero de estas cosas tu sabes mas q yo)

los graficos de Bendita liquidez me inquietan......... con la confianza de las manos verdes en ese punto toca.......... pepinazo para arriba.......... sera q vuelve rafaxl? 

edito: parece q los USA ya no quieren parar la hemorragia........ a probar los niveles de fukushima? por cierto..... porq ya no se habla de aquello si lo q hay alli es 3 chernobil?


----------



## ex-perto (10 Jun 2011)

alguien sabe sin Don pepito vendio las Ariad que compro a 2 pavos? vaya meneo llevan...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> hay algo que no me cuadra en este hilo, con todo lo que sabeis, debeis estar forrados, y si estais forrados, que coño haceis aqui?



Ay amigo, como se nota que no es usted rico, los que aqui posteamos lo hacemos por lo mismo que Jim Rogers tiene un blog, o Soros hace charlas y alguna que otra entrevista en la cnbc. Simple y pura........................:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> jajajajaj q rencoroso ::
> 
> lo q queria decir es que como habia tanta gente vigilando los 10000 y con miedo a si rompia pues imaginaba q entre los 100XX y los 9900 habia un rosario de ventas automaticas........... por eso pensaba q rompiendo el 10000 veriamos el ibex en valores inferiores a 9900 y con cierre cercano pero por debajo de esa cifra........ por eso fue lo de que no habia sido una caida tan "brutal" porq parece q los 9900 es un sitio de entrada de pasta (pero de estas cosas tu sabes mas q yo)
> 
> ...



Tu mismo te contestas.
Yo si he visto esa caida hasta los 930, luego lo han subido 20 puntitos, pero stop han saltado. El lunes dios dira, buen fin de semana a todos, y cuidado con las escalerillas de los yates, que ahora los primeros dias resbalan :XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2011)

¿Pero cómo que tres Chernobils? hombre, no de me jodas.

Que no ha muerto nadie, que la radiación está contenida y el perímetro evacuado y asegurado.

Amos, hombre, que ha sucedido todo en medio de un terremoto y un tsunami de los que se recuerdan durante décadas.

En cuanto empiecen a bombear el agua contaminada, que es la que ha arrastrado toda la porquería radiactiva, aquello mejorará a toda velocidad.

Y cada vez obtienen medidas de radiación más altas, lo que indica que cada vez acceden a zonas más profundas en las entrañas del reactor, lo cuál es un buen síntoma.


----------



## aksarben (10 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si esto te inquieta, imagina cuando te plantees qué hacen miles de usuarios metidos en un foro cuyo acceso está limitado a gente con una dotación mínima de 33cm...



Cuando empecé en el foro, la dotación mínima era de 20 cm. Tenemos inflación de centímetros...

A todo esto, si vuecencia tiene a bien perder un ratito echando unas líneas, me encantaría saber qué piensa de CSCO, Cisco para los amigos. Gracias por adelantado


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2011)

Buenas,

Me paso por aquí para deciros que ya he sido mamá. Todo ha ido bien y mi niña es muy guapa, que voy a decir yo. Es buenísima, no llora casi nada y se porta fenomenal.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2011)

Enhorabuena Pecata.

Que todo vaya muy bien.


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2011)

Excelente noticia Pecata


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Pecata...


Saluditos de tonuel... :X


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jun 2011)

Mi primera aportación gráfica al foro. Espero que os guste.

En Rojo: Niveles Técnicos (Resistencias y Soportes. Linea ancha a L/P y fina a M/P)
Nubes amarillas: Toques "intencionados" a niveles técnicos.
En Verde: Proyección trimestral (lo que os comenté que se hace con las primeras sesiones de trimestre "cosas mías", directriz de cotización y canal principal superior e inferior)

Como os dije a mediados de Mayo deberíamos buscar los 10050 cosa que sucedió coincidiendo en una de las directrices alcistas a medio plazo, esas casualidades que se buscan para contentar a los técnicos.
El siguiente paso era buscar la directriz principal, superarla y buscar los 750 con vuelta a la zona de 400 para cerrar el trimestre.
Lo que pasó a continuación ya lo sabemos, vuelta a buscar la alcista a medio, se rompe y nos deja apoyados en la alcista a L/P, en este punto han saltado un buen número de stop y puede que el camino esté libre.
Estoy de acuerdo con Claca en que lo "más normal" tanto en aspecto técnico, como para respetar el canal de cotización que marqué, es volver a buscar esa alcista a medio, que se sitúa entre los 10200 y 250 a final de este trimestre. Demasiado obvio. La continuidad para acercarse a la directriz de cotización a final de mes dejaría fuera a los que usaran la alcista a medio como resistencia, es decir buscar a dos semanas vista los >10300.

Desde luego estamos en un momento clave. Infierno o cielo? 

Por cierto: Mal cierre de USA, con el SP por debajo de 1275. Futuros del domingo madrugada no se pueden perder de vista, darán las primeras pistas.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Pecata...ENHORABUENA


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2011)

Ahora mismo deberíamos estar comiendo guano en los 7000... osea que aún nos queda camino... 8:



Saludos )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Pecata, ¿cómo se va a llamar? no recuerdo si lo has dicho.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Felicidades Pecata, ¿cómo se va a llamar? no recuerdo si lo has dicho.



Se llama Laura.


----------



## DEREC (10 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me paso por aquí para deciros que ya he sido mamá. Todo ha ido bien y mi niña es muy guapa, que voy a decir yo. Es buenísima, no llora casi nada y se porta fenomenal.



Este hilo sin fotos no vale nada


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2011)

Enhorabuena Pecata!!


----------



## raluma (10 Jun 2011)

Apenas nunca escribo en este hilo (si que lo leo), pero he creido de recibo hacerlo para dar la bien venida a Pecata al mundo de las preocupaciones... pero sobre todo al de las alegrías. 

PD 1: no es que tu la veas guapa, es que los mequetrefes, son lo más hermoso que puede haber, ya despues los que estamos aquí nós encargamos de joderlos.

PD 2: ¿Has mirado que ha traido debajo del brazo?, ¿es pan o son acciones de ezentis?.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me paso por aquí para deciros que ya he sido mamá. Todo ha ido bien y mi niña es muy guapa, que voy a decir yo. Es buenísima, no llora casi nada y se porta fenomenal.



Felicidades Pecata !!! Mantenla alejada de los minis


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me paso por aquí para deciros que ya he sido mamá. Todo ha ido bien y mi niña es muy guapa, que voy a decir yo. Es buenísima, no llora casi nada y se porta fenomenal.



Qué alegría, Pecata. Mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## wsleone (11 Jun 2011)

*FELICIDADES PECATA !!!*


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2011)

FELICIDADES PECATA !!!


Me alegro un montón que todo fuera bien.

A mi debianitito que le quedan 10 días para salir, que nervios :o

A ver si se pasa LCASC y nos cuenta que tal le va. Usaré el poder de HIMBOCACION ortográfico. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2011)

Más cosillas que apuntan a un posible punto de rebote en el IBEX:

REP:







Clarísima formación de techo en desarrollo, muy peligrosa, pero todavía aguanta el soporte. 

IBE:







Al perder el canal inicia un movimiento lateral dentro de un hipotético triángulo simétrico. El precio se encuentra ahora sujetado por la directriz alcista de la figura y tendría todavía margen hasta el suelo del rectángulo.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2011)

El BUND, mismas líneas de estos días:







Desacelera la subida y choca contra la resistencia. Los indicadores muestran cansancio, pero de momento no lo dejan caer. 

Si el BUND cede, la renta variable tendrá un peso menos con lo que podría rebotar con más fuerza. Eso sí, si vemos que sigue escalando y supera los 126,5 con decisión... Habemus guanazo bursátil.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2011)

IBEX, otra visión:







La referencia en diario del entorno de los 10.000 es muy importante, pero siempre hay que dejar margen, especialmente si hablamos de niveles de medio plazo. No se puede negar que el IBEX y sus valores han sufrido un deterioro profundo, aunque en estos momentos estamos en niveles de soporte y no conviene perder los nervios.

La volatilidad sigue contenida y el miedo está empezando a calar entre la gacelada, condiciones que suelen darse antes de rebotar. Veremos sí es así. Si estoy en lo cierto, el IBEX no debería recortar ya mucho más, si bien podrían perderse los 9.900 fugazmente. El rebote podría llegar hasta los 10.250. Si finalmente se produce, su fuerza nos indicará si únicamente es un último intento desesperado para no caer en el guano o sí hay algo más.

Como apunté en el pronósitco de febrero que se ha cumplido a la perfección, pienso que los índices están haciendo un techo y que el BUND se ha girado ya al alza, pero estas cosas llevan su tiempo y todavía está por ver si ya se ha consumado el giro.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2011)

TEF:



Claca dijo:


> Vamos a dejar algo de margen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que ya está ahí:







Luego del rebote, comprobaríamos cual es la disposición del valor de cara a las próximas semanas. El techo podría estar comprendido entre las dos líneas rojas que se ven en el gráfico, aquí vemos su procedencia:







Tela ¿eh?

Y de regalo, el SP500, ya que ayer comentaba que a los USA todavía les podía quedar algo de caída. También confío en que por el momento aguante en la zona señalada:


----------



## rosonero (11 Jun 2011)

Grande Claca !!!

Gracias por no dejar que el hilo caiga en el guano.


----------



## ex-perto (11 Jun 2011)

este hilo se anima cuando comienzan las primeras replicas, creo que esta vez va a ser de gran escala la hostia que se van a dar las bolsas


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo que tres Chernobils? hombre, no de me jodas.
> 
> Que no ha muerto nadie, que la radiación está contenida y el perímetro evacuado y asegurado.
> 
> ...



multi-respuesta

1. FELICIDADES A PECATA por su laura (di)minuta

2. si fue una gran caida fran200, eso esta claro, solo que mi idea era q las ventas automaticas generaran mas panico y se llegara como 50 puntos mas abajo.........la entrada de dinero entorno a 9850 o asi........ en vez de en 9909 como fue lo q paso

3. lo de fukushima tiene cosas de chernobil y cosas q no son tan graves.........tienes razon q no se ha producido esa explosion q contamine el entorno tan salvajemente y que la exposicion de la gente ha sido menor pero ellos mismos han reconocido q los nucleos estan hechos mierda desde las primeras horas de la catastrofe......... es decir....... aquello es un magma radioactivo q no se va a poder limpiar a paladas...........es cierto q la contaminacion es de "baja intensidad" pero sigue soltando vapor radioactivo (hay un post en este foro q muestra camaras enfocando a la central y a veces se ve q sale bastante vapor y ese vapor es contaminacion q se aleja de la central)

es una contaminacion menos salvaje pero que no logran parar.......... no soy experto en esos temas......pero aquello es una zona muerta como es chernobil y pripiat........ y a la larga haran como en chernobil........ unos sarcofagos q minimicen la emision de radioactividad y a correr (realmente con el tiempo es cuando se podra valorar mejor la magnitud de lo que alli ha sucedido)


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2011)

Gracias Claca, Yo espero que que comencemos la semana con una continuación bajista hasta los 125X en el SP, con un buen rebote posterior, antes de seguir para bingo.

Por cierto este viernes... ¡vaya viernes! =^_^= 

He preguntado donde hay que firmar para que todos los días sean igual... pero me han dicho que tengo que esperar a que Rubalcaba sea presidente de gobierno...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2011)

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones.

Debianita, a ver si tu churumbel se decide a salir antes, que la espera es interminable.

Raluma, creo que esta niña me va a traer mucha pasta, más que nada, la que me va a hacer no perder porque no tendré tiempo para tradear...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2011)

Claca muchas gracias por esos graficos.

Y enhorabuena a la nueva mama, esa si es la mejor operacion de todas, ademas tu hija vera el ibex en los 50 miles.


----------



## Abner (12 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones.
> 
> Debianita, a ver si tu churumbel se decide a salir antes, que la espera es interminable.
> 
> Raluma, creo que esta niña me va a traer mucha pasta, más que nada, la que me va a hacer no perder porque no tendré tiempo para tradear...



Dita sea, he llegado tarde al magno acontecimiento. ¡Enhorabuena Pecata!

¡Y en los nueve miles!


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Jun 2011)

Enhorabuena Pecata. Que todo haya salido bien, es lo importante. Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo también he llegado tarde al acontecimiento.

¡ENHORABUENA pecata!

Por otra parte al final no se cumplió el cambio de signo del día 10, aunque hasta ese momento todo iba según lo previsto, mal asunto. La semana que viene daré más noticias al respecto.


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Cuando empecé en el foro, la dotación mínima era de 20 cm. Tenemos inflación de centímetros...
> 
> A todo esto, si vuecencia tiene a bien perder un ratito echando unas líneas, me encantaría saber qué piensa de CSCO, Cisco para los amigos. Gracias por adelantado



Sin problemas. En semanal:







Posible doble techo en zona vital de soporte. Por la configuración de directrices, como tome velocidad en la caída perdiendo soportes, hay que salir cagando leches. De momento todavía tiene espacio para decidir si rebotar o no.


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2011)

Ni el finde descanso, realmente no tengo remedio. Una de BBVA, de los grandes el último que faltaba por analizar:







El más tocado de los tres mosqueteros, aquí vemos cómo podría arreglar la situación. Ligeras divergencias alcistas en el RSI, en zona de soporte y ha completado un segundo impulso bajista, no encontrará oportunidad mejor para intentar el rebote. 5 toques a la figura, el sexto podría ser el bueno.

Esta semana veremos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (12 Jun 2011)

Jo, ¡¡los de IBEX35 se reproducen!! ¡¡ Y tienen tradercitos!!

Venga, para acompañar las subastas mientras le das el pecho y se vaya iniciando...

<br>







<br>








<br>


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2011)

Leches, tan alejado del foro y tan pendiente de noticias, graficas, etc... que al final me pierdo las mejores noticias de todas. Un abrazo mu gordo para la nueva mamá y beso con alas para la nueva forerita.


----------



## aksarben (12 Jun 2011)

Aquí uno parpadea y se pierde las buenas noticias... ¡Felicidades Pecata! Ahora vivirás momentos preciosos, son una gozada los enanos 

[modo bolsero ON]Pero mujer, estas cosas no se hacen con el mercado cerrado, que mañana nos perdemos el gap alcista en Pecata Inc.[modo bolsero OFF]



Claca dijo:


> Posible doble techo en zona vital de soporte. Por la configuración de directrices, como tome velocidad en la caída perdiendo soportes, hay que salir cagando leches. De momento todavía tiene espacio para decidir si rebotar o no.



Se me está poniendo cara de ghkghk ::  . Muchas gracias caballero.

PD: ghkghk, es con cariño o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2011)

No habemus guano, y el hilo no se sube. Todo parece situarse en sus sitio, aqui de momento no pasa nada, pueden seguir con sus cosas.

PD: 265.:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jun 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Aquí uno parpadea y se pierde las buenas noticias... ¡Felicidades Pecata! Ahora vivirás momentos preciosos, son una gozada los enanos
> 
> [modo bolsero ON]Pero mujer, estas cosas no se hacen con el mercado cerrado, que mañana nos perdemos el gap alcista en Pecata Inc.[modo bolsero OFF]
> 
> ...




Sé que es con cariño y es de hombres inteligentes aceptar las lagunas de conocimiento. Yo de ellas en bolsa tengo capazos!!  

Felicidades Pecata!!


----------



## aksarben (13 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que es con cariño y es de hombres inteligentes aceptar las lagunas de conocimiento. Yo de ellas en bolsa tengo capazos!!



Yo debo tener camiones, porque entré en CSCO en los 18,xx ... :: :8: :vomito: :: etc. xD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2011)

La bolsa esta jugando con fuego, y por aqui no aparece nadie, y yo tengo mucho miedo......


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jun 2011)

Pues sí, tengo un mal cuerpo...


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2011)

Bueno, hablando de cagadas, la jugada en NHH ha salido rematadamente mal (mi error por plantear una operación tranquila pensando en objetivos inmediatos, con el stop demasiado alejado para ese planteamiento). Le sacaba un 5%, salí con un 1% y volví a entrar. Suerte que llevo una carga muy ligera. Ahora sólo queda plantearse una salida si pierde los 4,84, stop ya en máquina:







Es un valor que en el tiempo tiene pinta de funcionar bien, pero a mí no me interesa pensar en ese plazo. De los errores se aprende.


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2011)

Sí, la bolsa está jugando con fuego, pero, mientras no se queme, puede ser muy divertido. 

Yo ya he expresado mi opinión durante el finde. Es posible que me equivoque, pero si seguimos así, a corto, no intradía, veo más recorrido al alza que a la baja y, ojo, ya admití la posibilidad de perder los 9.900 sin que eso alterase el escenario.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, hablando de cagadas, la jugada en NHH ha salido rematadamente mal (mi error por plantear una operación tranquila pensando en objetivos inmediatos, con el stop demasiado alejado para ese planteamiento). Le sacaba un 5%, salí con un 1% y volví a entrar. Suerte que llevo una carga muy ligera. Ahora sólo queda plantearse una salida si pierde los 4,84, stop ya en máquina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De toda esta historia me sorprende que hace nada los chinos compraron a 7, y desde entonces no ha dejado de caer. Puede que pagaran un sobreprecio pero... ¿tanto?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2011)

Buenos días forería... 

En primer lugar, felicidades pecata! creo que Debianita ganará en la foto finish a las cositas a su caucito, porque más o menos lo esperamos para San Juan...

Hacía mucho tiempo que no abría un gráfico, os lo cuelgo recordando que no sigo nada la bolsa y que no tengo ni idea del sentimiento de mercado, aun así tampoco me mojo mucho, lo que si está claro es que vivimos un momento muy, muy interesante...

Por lo demás todo bien, contratando IPF's y mirando de comprar casa... :ouch:

Un abrazo para tod@s!!!!!

PD: Ups, la gráfica...





PD2: Os he puesto el estocástico, porque tanto en diario como en semanal está sobrevendido. Ahora la compra, con un stop es la opción menos "arriesgada"... :fiufiu: Si rompiera con fuerza la trazada de M/P, el 3 o B? sería una B, y estaríamos inmersos en la C... Buena suerte...


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De toda esta historia me sorprende que hace nada los chinos compraron a 7, y desde entonces no ha dejado de caer. Puede que pagaran un sobreprecio pero... ¿tanto?



Fundamentales.... ni idea. En su momento ya dije que tocaba vender -resistencia horizontal, más techo del canal, con bastante euforia) y cuando recortó casi un 15% escribí que se podía plantear una entrada. Lo de los chinos, para mí, como sus cuentos jeje

Por técnico tiene un doble suelo activado con objetivo en los 8,2. Ahora estaría haciendo un pull. Es que encima este es un valor nervioso, de los que se pasan un poquito de frenada, por lo que hay que tener paciencia y verlo todo con un prisma muy relajado.


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días forería...
> 
> En primer lugar, felicidades pecata! creo que Debianita ganará en la foto finish a las cositas a su caucito, porque más o menos lo esperamos para San Juan...
> 
> ...



Gracias por el gráfico y sobre todo por hacer acto de presencia. Lo de la casa supongo que es debido a algún trastorno asociado a la paternidad, así que se te perdona.

Muchos ánimos para afrontar el parto (soportar a una mujer embarazada debe ser muy duro -es coña, Pecata, no me mates ). Ahora en serio, cuando estés de celebración y encuentres un momentito para escaparte al ordenador, no te olvides de compartir la buena noticia.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jun 2011)

como pelean en el 9909 

yo creo q aun queda algo de caida en todos los indices........lo q pasa es q hasta ahora estabamos acostumbrados a ver como hacian añicos las resistencias.......... las rompian como si fueran de mantequilla.......... y ahora es el momento de ver como hacen lo mismo pero con los soportes...........sigo pensando (como dijo una vez fran200......"que es lo que ahora haria mas daño") que nos queda ver una subida fuerte para petar a los cortos antes del viaje al sur (que lejos queda cuando antes de esta caida estaba la gente apostando por los 12000 y estos ca-bro-nes han ido dejando caer mil puntos el ibex poco a poco..... que cuando la gente ha cambiado el chip ya palmaba un 5%)


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De toda esta historia me sorprende que hace nada los chinos compraron a 7, y desde entonces no ha dejado de caer. Puede que pagaran un sobreprecio pero... ¿tanto?



les han engañado como a chinos ::


----------



## eruique (13 Jun 2011)

Hoy acabamos por encima de los 10000


----------



## Masta_Killa (13 Jun 2011)

¿Cómo veis entrar en SAN a corto plazo?

Gracias.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis entrar en SAN a corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo lo veo bien, precisamente acabo de ver algo que no se veía desde hace semanas, una operación de venta fuerte que no tumba el precio.

También he visto esta mañana algún stop largo que no ha saltado y últimamente, en cuanto subía 100 puntos, entrar era garantía de que te saltaran el stop.

Edito: tampoco quiero decir entrar en San exactamente ahora, corto plazo es un concepto muy amplio dependiendo de quién lo maneje.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis entrar en SAN a corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias.




Los últimos 2 años la entrada en SAN sobre los 7 y pico ha funcionado muy bien pero ya se sabe aquello de ... rentabilidades pasadas ...


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jun 2011)

momento clave USAna...... a cerrar el hueco y luego..... chan chan channnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

voy a por palomitas.....

no se ve a rafaxl, probablemente bajemos


----------



## tonuel (13 Jun 2011)

Cárpatos dijo:


> *Ojo a Grecia *
> 
> 
> S&P rebaja el rating a CCC, con perspectiva negativa




Me pregunto qué significará ésto... ienso:




Saludos


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me pregunto qué significará ésto... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CCC? :XX:

curso por correspondencia de como llevar a un pais a la quiebra :XX:

ahora en serio, grecia a nivel financiero debe ser tan fiable como zimbawe..... el HYPO y BNP deben tener los huevos de corbata


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jun 2011)

Alguien me podría decir como ve a DPTR, he leido en algun lado que su valor en libros es actualmente 2 veces su valor de mercado..... eso es normal????????


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2011)

No me dirán ustedes que el día de hoy en los mercados no ha sido de los que crean afición. El SP ha hecho lo que tenía hacer, sin demasiados sustos, con una bajadita más corta de lo esperado pero con un mínimo bien avisado que ha dejado meterse largo.

Sigo con un pié en el agua y SL algo ajustado, por si aún quedan arrestos como para tentar la media diaria de 200, que hoy quedó en 1254,61. Y no le puedo dar más, por alguna divergencia alcista y la sobreventa que andan fastidiando por ahí.

Habrá que ver cómo tira el nocturno y cómo vamos despertando, pero yo diría que mañana tendremos una nueva tentadera a mínimos para luego darle un patadón pa'rriba.

Por cierto que trasteando por esos hilos de dios, he encontrado ya no recuerdo como una web, Candlestick.es: Tu sistema automático de trading

Está en beta y yo diría que en beta temprana aún. Pero igual no está mal del todo...


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2011)

Esto...

qué pasó....
... llego tarde y mal a las noticias, como siempre.

Pecatísima, diste a luz coincidiendo con la pérdida de los 10K en el Ibex ?

Toda una "Baby Short Sell", sí señora 

Mi más sincera enhorabuena y mis mejores deseos. Y por cierto... cuándo volverás a batirte el cobre con el par eur/usd? ::


----------



## Nico (14 Jun 2011)

Pecata... *FE-LI-CI-TA-CIO-NES !!*



A comprar acciones de las pañaleras que, por fundamentales, se van para arriba !!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto...
> 
> qué pasó....
> ... llego tarde y mal a las noticias, como siempre.
> ...



Bufff... ahora mismo imposible, tendría que adaptar las tomas y cambios de pañal al horario de los mercados. Habrá que empezar con algún mini a largo plazo para ir calentando.



Nico dijo:


> Pecata... *FE-LI-CI-TA-CIO-NES !!*
> 
> 
> 
> A comprar acciones de las pañaleras que, por fundamentales, se van para arriba !!



Ya te digo que van para arriba!!! Esto es una fuente inagotable de gasto de pañal...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Pecata
.......ahora te vas a enterar de lo que es invertir a largo plazo.....me refiero a 35 o 40 años cuando tu pecatita pueda independizarse ::

A mi ya me quedan 15 años menos con el mayor 

Ahi va un TT para el que lo quiera aprovechar para hacerse rico :no: ....el viernes Pepiño va a " dar confianza a los mercados con nuevas reformas "...... yo no esperaria ni a mañana para ponerme corto, ni analisis tecnico, ni niña de Pollastre, ni ningun indicador mas claro que este ::

Con noticias "fundamentales" como esta uno se arrepiente de haverse ( que cabron el que puso la v al lado de la b en el teclado  ) salido de la bolsa, pasta gansa asegurada :rolleye:

bueno, solo pasaba a saludar y a felicitar a Pecata.....ya saben, ni caso eh ehhh


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien me podría decir como ve a DPTR, he leido en algun lado que su valor en libros es actualmente 2 veces su valor de mercado..... eso es normal????????



Normal no es no...pero llevando años con rendimientos negativos...

Da pánico mirar sus cuentas en msn money, pero si vas a corto plazo...who knows...ayer +19,39%

Me parece que lo único que sacan del suelo son piedras.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jun 2011)

Buenos días a la forería !!

IgMarkets marca un gap al alza de 70/75 puntazos :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

A mí no me indica que venda todavía, cosa rara porque últimamente iban a por los largos con saña.

De todas formas el vencimiento está ahí cerca y los datos de volumen podrían no ser muy fiables.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Bueno, ya di mi opinión, así que a mí este rebote no es que me sorprenda precisamente


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Jun 2011)

vaya cohetazo y yo aun en pijama.......


----------



## españa profunda (14 Jun 2011)

buenos dias, solo decir que el ibex tiene que tocar el 6400 mas o menos, asi que la tendencia ya la sabeis .
Escribo muy poco por falta de tiempo, y aunque no sea habitual, estudiar el grafico y vereis a donde van a llegar nuestro querido san y bbva, ale, ahi os dejo ese ejercicio que es facilito.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!

Sin ser consciente de que esta semana es vencimiento con cuádruple voltereta mortal me gustaría comentar que tengo algo gordo previsto para el jueves y viernes, sobre todo para el viernes de esta semana.

No se si será arriba o abajo, solo que veo algo gordo para esas fechas, podría ser cualquier cosa, incluso un minicrash, aunque personalmente no me inclino por esta última posibilidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

Viernes? Algo gordo? Tonuel saca la certificadora, que nos vamos pabajo.

@españa profunda, no cobran por postear, animese usted, y mas si vislumbra guano, guano powa.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Ayer, por cierto, índices y BUND dejaron dojis en soportes y resistencia respectivamente, un detallito de nada, pero que ayuda a comprender el por qué se rebota con fuerza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias, solo decir que el ibex tiene que tocar el 6400 mas o menos, asi que la tendencia ya la sabeis .
> Escribo muy poco por falta de tiempo, y aunque no sea habitual, estudiar el grafico y vereis a donde van a llegar nuestro querido san y bbva, ale, ahi os dejo ese ejercicio que es facilito.
> Saludos y suerte.



Antes de que te vayas, porque se nota que te falta el tiempo, si no es mucha molestia, ¿qué día tiene que tocar el 6400?

Gracias.


----------



## Condor (14 Jun 2011)

Luna llena con eclipse y colores + tormenta solar acaecida la semana pasada dan todos los datos necesarios para lo que viene en bolsa


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias, solo decir que el ibex tiene que tocar el 6400 mas o menos, asi que la tendencia ya la sabeis .
> Escribo muy poco por falta de tiempo, y aunque no sea habitual, estudiar el grafico y vereis a donde van a llegar nuestro querido san y bbva, ale, ahi os dejo ese ejercicio que es facilito.
> Saludos y suerte.



Pues yo este ejercicio facilitio no sé resolverlo. Colgar un gráfico son 30 segundos, 20 más de lo que cuesta escribir lo que pensamos sin aportar ningún dato que lo sustente.


----------



## xavigomis (14 Jun 2011)

Se leen algunas cosas x aquí que hacen que uno se "tronche"...

Por cierto, mis felicitaciones a los muchos sabios que poblan el foro, realmente el trabajado de algunos (Claca, entre muchos otros) es simplemente espectacular.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viernes? Algo gordo? Tonuel saca la certificadora, que nos vamos pabajo.




estaré atento... :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

Al tocar los 10100 he visto una primera señal de venta, aunque ayer también vi una que no se respetó por primera vez en muchas sesiones.

Y vuelvo a poner la salvedad de que con el vencimiento tan cerca los datos pueden estar dopados.

Y pongo otra salvedad, sería una señal de venta de corto plazo, es decir de trapicheo ludópata.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

Nos vamos al guano... los mercados están hablando...


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2011)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias, solo decir que el ibex tiene que tocar el 6400 mas o menos, asi que la tendencia ya la sabeis .
> Escribo muy poco por falta de tiempo, y aunque no sea habitual, estudiar el grafico y vereis a donde van a llegar nuestro querido san y bbva, ale, ahi os dejo ese ejercicio que es facilito.
> Saludos y suerte.




No tocaremos los 6400. 

Para empezar, hoy cuando me he levantado, me picaba la nalga izquierda, clara señal alcista donde las haya.

Luego, la salamanquesa que cohabita conmigo en el sótano, ha aparecido esta mañana mirando hacia el techo. Habitualmente siempre mira al suelo, así que sería de necios ignorar una señal alcista tan clara.

Por último, estoy de buen humor, lo cual completa la troika de condiciones alcistas. Estimo que, *mas o menos*, llegaremos a los 13400. Tengo prisa y no me da tiempo a argumentar las gilipolleces que escribo, así que os dejo como ejercicio que examinéis el gráfico y comprobéis por vosotros mismos el por qué de la mágica cifra.

Es muy facilito.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Sin ser consciente de que esta semana es vencimiento con cuádruple voltereta mortal me gustaría comentar que tengo algo gordo previsto para el jueves y viernes, sobre todo para el viernes de esta semana.
> 
> No se si será arriba o abajo, solo que veo algo gordo para esas fechas, podría ser cualquier cosa, incluso un minicrash, aunque personalmente no me inclino por esta última posibilidad.




Hombre, si es algo gordo y no crees que sea un minicrash, por narices ha de ser una peponada del 15.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, si es algo gordo y no crees que sea un minicrash, por narices ha de ser una peponada del 15.



Sea lo que sea, espero que no sea la tranca del negro ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

Algo se acerca, no es normal este aluvion de respuestas en el hilo. Hasta zuloman anda por aqui, igual estan esperando que vuelva a abrir su cuenta en r4, para comenzar la fiesta. Solo falta la vuelta de mm, y alguna aparicion de fran200 diciendo niveles.


----------



## aksarben (14 Jun 2011)

Y pepon26, Kuji, DP...


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Sobre lo de decir niveles así al tuntún, a ver, la bolsa tiene un grado importante de simetrismo, por eso eventualmente se visitan niveles ya visitados cerrando así los gaps pendientes, aunque es necesario matizar que en este caso el orden de los factores sí altera el producto, pues nadie aguantaría 2.500 puntos en contra desde los 8.500 esperando los 6.400, de modo que la secuencia de los niveles en el tiempo sí resulta determinante a la hora de fijar un objetivo. 

Yo no veo mal que alguien dé un objetivo bajista tan bestia, pero no estaría mal que lo justificara un poco en vez de mandarnos deberes para casa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No tocaremos los 6400.
> 
> Para empezar, hoy cuando me he levantado, me picaba la nalga izquierda, clara señal alcista donde las haya.
> 
> ...



ay pollastrin pollastrin......desde que no me encargo de atemperar su genio esta usted hecho un cruel critico ::

analicemos sus signos alcistas ...... lo de la nalga izquierda no tiene nada que ver con que la bolsa vaya a subir o bajar, se llama grano y se cura con una simple pomada.

Lo que si merece un analisis mas profundo es lo de la salamanquesa de su sotano ¿ que angulo de inclinacion tenia esa mirada hacia el techo ? ¿ durante cuanto tiempo mantuvo esa mirada ? claro, si solo aporta datois parciales no hay forma de saber si esa clara tendencia alcista sera en una o varias sesiones y sin saber el angulo de inclinacion no entiendo como puede predecir con tanta exactitud esa cifra de los 13.400.

Sigue usted como antaño, escaqueando datos a sus conforeros, sea mas generoso hombre.

Y si quieren un TT mas completo a la noticia de Pepiño dando confianza a los mercados sumese esto del gran economista defensor de los trabajadores sr Toxo 

Infobolsa -> Noticias -> Estrategias de Invesion

Salvo que la autoridad eclesiastica decida lo contraio tendremos un viernes negro, no hay mercado capaz de soportar a estos dos a la vez sin derrumbarse.

Me imagino que ese es el gran movimiento que predice Mulder.....aunque no sepa explicar el por que.

Algun dia sr Pollastre le hablare de las posturas de mi perrita boxer al sentarse y su directa relacion con los mercados :XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ay pollastrin pollastrin......desde que no me encargo de atemperar su genio esta usted hecho un cruel critico ::
> 
> analicemos sus signos alcistas ...... lo de la nalga izquierda no tiene nada que ver con que la bolsa vaya a subir o bajar, se llama grano y se cura con una simple pomada.
> 
> ...



El que faltaba... 

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j_GfISkpZKI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Jun 2011)

.
UN apunte: en lo que yo sigo (Futuro EuroStoxx-50) está entrando mucho volumen acompañando la subida, pero no en este vencimiento, sino en el siguiente vencimiento de Sep. 

Hoy ya se ha superado el volumen de toda la jornada de ayer, de largo. y está cerca del que se está negociando en el de Junio.

Parece que hay quién se está ya planificando las vacaciones, no solo yo.


Ah, y enhorabuena a Pecata.


----------



## Abner (14 Jun 2011)

Carne fresca entrando al foro!, ¡Vrotes berdes!, esto es que Bernanke va a empapelar con dólares las fachadas de todo Manhattan más allá del 30 de junio.

Va a haber que cambiar euros/dólares, probablemente los podremos usar como sustitutivos mucho más competitivos al papel higiénico.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

atención... porrita... 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-del-5-hilo-oficial-2-0-a-3.html#post4539357



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

Tonuel, ¿sigues con tus Quabit?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

Los chicos de la FED algo preparado tienen, todos esperando a que esto se hunda el 1 julio, no se, Geitner tiene pinta de ser el chico listo de la clase.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los chicos de la FED algo preparado tienen, todos esperando a que esto se hunda el 1 julio, no se, Geitner tiene pinta de ser el chico listo de la clase.



Tito Tim aprueba tu comentario...


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿sigues con tus Quabit?



¿Cuántas quiere...? 8:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cuántas quiere...? 8:




Ponme 6 y 1/4.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponme 6 y 1/4.




marchando... voy a por la báscula... ) ) )


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

Recordar que Quabit llegó a valer 60 euros la acción, y ahora vale 0.14 tras subir hoy un 40%... y alguno habrá que las haya aguantado desde los 50 y muchos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

Ni sus nietos tendran plusvalias entonces.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

@Mulder enhorabuena, le ha fallado el cacharro 2 dias, pero esto esta pepon.

Y claca tambien por como ha visto el rebote.


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2011)

venga Rafaxl, no se corte hombre! 
comente ... comente la jugada


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

MODE Rafaxl: ON

"!$%$%&·"!!%"&"%" Bernanke &%& ·$%3 ·$ "·%" 2 "%" 62&·% 2 5 %" a todos.

·%··%·&%·% $% &%$ ·%·%·%·/&%·$% vergonzoso.

"!$% %%%$& & %$· )(/(&%&%$· ·%$·%%6$&$& &%$!"·^*^ que los parió * ^&$ &%· &$%*^ *^*^ /&% &%$·%


----------



## Areski (14 Jun 2011)

Zona importante


----------



## Areski (14 Jun 2011)

En esta zona se podrían intentar buscar cortos con un stop bastante claro en la zona de los 10.150. Es una operación bastante interesante en cuanto a rentabilidad-riesgo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

Ahora sí que está interesante, a ver si van en serio.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Jun 2011)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex en 10131



Me la pelan los ardachos
S2


----------



## Areski (14 Jun 2011)

La zona de 10.140-10.150 es importante. Si Telefónica no acompaña no la vamos a pasar. De momento sigo tranquilo con mis cortos en 10.124 stop 10.150


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

El objetivo que tenía para hoy ya se ha alcanzado, eran los 10.140 por el banderín de continuidad que se ha desarrollado durante la sesión. Ahora hasta los 10.166 tenemos zona de mareo, hay que superarla con decisión para pensar en nuevas subidas. Mientras no se pierda el 10.090 todo bien.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Jun 2011)

Yo he entrado corto porque a este nivel (1013X)le hemos dado el cabezazo por debajo a la LTA "esa tan rara que solo veo yo".
Es todo a un nivel muy experimental...y sin gaseosa.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Pecata, que nos lees. ¿Todo bien? ¿Cómo está la princesita? 

Que no se acostumbre al peponismo ¿eh? Eso sería peor que ser del Barça y tener un hijo merengón. Los burbujistas abrimos largos, pero lo hacemos con un cierto sentimiento de culpabilidad, no disfrutamos con ello, algo así como cuando toca cocinar marisco: es un acto horrible, pero qué bueno está


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

Me da la impresión que entre los que han cerrado largos ahí y los que han abierto cortos también ahí, los leoncios han hecho la jugada perfecta, descabalgan a compañeros molestos y se aseguran cierre de cortos más arriba.


----------



## Areski (14 Jun 2011)

Fuera stop 10.150. -26 pips


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me da la impresión que entre los que han cerrado largos ahí y los que han abierto cortos también ahí, los leoncios han hecho la jugada perfecta, descabalgan a compañeros molestos y se aseguran cierre de cortos más arriba.



Si no pierde los 10.090, yo no veo un deterioro a nivel intradía.


----------



## Areski (14 Jun 2011)

Largo en 10.159 con objetivo 10.300 del hchi


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Justo está en esa zona de mareo que comentaba, ahí hay un gap pendiente, no en los 10.166, sino en los 10.168, perdón.


----------



## pyn (14 Jun 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm esta pillada a los cortos es tipical in ibex, a ver si os pensabais que los rebotitos los iban a hacer de 50 puntos, aqui hay rebotones de 200 pipotoncios que para eso es hispanistan.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

Yo creo que los leoncios del Ibex ya están haciendo recuento de gacelas para preparar la jugada de mañana, pero siempre pensando en subir, creo.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que los leoncios del Ibex ya están haciendo recuento de gacelas para preparar la jugada de mañana, pero siempre pensando en subir, creo.



Las soperas en máximos son peligrosas.
En los buenos tiempos eran preludio de desplomes.


----------



## Masta_Killa (14 Jun 2011)

Compré ayer SAN a 7'69 y está ahora a 7'87. Aguantaré un poco más a ver si la cosa se pone en 8.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que los leoncios del Ibex ya están haciendo recuento de gacelas para preparar la jugada de mañana, pero siempre pensando en subir, creo.



Pues yo no lo veo tan claro, la verdad. Me salen los tres mosqueteros en resistencias, que coincide con esa zona del gap en el IBEX. 

El gráfico sigue bien, pero hay que poner profits. Para mí la zona de cortos en plan busca-recorte era esta y no los 150 pelados.


----------



## pyn (14 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan claro, la verdad. Me salen los tres mosqueteros en resistencias, que coincide con esa zona del gap en el IBEX.
> 
> El gráfico sigue bien, pero hay que poner profits. Para mí la zona de cortos en plan busca-recorte era esta y no los 150 pelados.



yo también apostaría por recortes desde esta zona para seguir la tendencia. Lo de hoy creo que ha sido un asaltagacelas en toda regla, que habrá bajadas, por supuesto, pero con ellos al mando.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Me imagino que ese es el gran movimiento que predice Mulder.....aunque no sepa explicar el por que.



Explicarlo si que puedo, otra cosa es que quiera hacerlo 

Al fin y al cabo lo que importa no es el como sino el resultado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

El caso es que veo entradas contra resistencia en el SP y el precio no se mueve pero es que el volumen de compras pese a no ser enorme es mucho mayor que el de las últimas semanas.

Además, el Ibex aguanta bien.

Si saltan stops largos en el SP antes del cierre europeo y el precio no lo acusa mucho yo me quedaría largo para mañana pero esto ya son elucubraciones mías.

No se admiten devoluciones.


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2011)

Ud. lo que echa de menos, y diría que casi está pidiendo a gritos, es una de mis odas 

Últimamente estoy ponderando la posibilidad de dedicarle una oda a Pipo-a-Pipo. El título no lo tengo decidido aún, sería algo wagneriano, estilo "Das Minusvalien Intradiarien" o similar.

Pero he de reconocer que Ud. me tienta, y me pone facilón facilón... ::::



zuloman dijo:


> ay pollastrin pollastrin......desde que no me encargo de atemperar su genio esta usted hecho un cruel critico ::
> 
> analicemos sus signos alcistas ...... lo de la nalga izquierda no tiene nada que ver con que la bolsa vaya a subir o bajar, se llama grano y se cura con una simple pomada.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2011)

Conviene no olvidar nunca la mierda que somos, y el pobre papel que jugamos en todo este tinglado que llamados los Mercados. Y esto viene al caso de lo que me he encontrado al llegar a casa esta tarde.

A las 17:30 han saltado todas las alertas de la AI (incluyendo un "Warning!" cantado por la computadora del Enterprise, cortesía de un archivo .wav que tengo para estas ocasiones :: ) debido a una operación DP en el Daxie, mercado paralelo, de.... 7060 contratos. Hablamos de una operación equivalente a más de 17.000 contratos churriberescos. 

Vamos, un tío que se sacude la polla con una mano, y con la otra larga una posición de 70MM€, aproximadamente. La operación está contrastada y no hay error.

Tiene pinta de ser un rollover masivo por vencimiento, pero en todo caso, no deja de impresionar lo que los institucionales mueven. Para reflexionar.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2011)

puto botón de los cojones...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> conviene no olvidar nunca la mierda que somos, y el pobre papel que jugamos en todo este tinglado que llamados los mercados. Y esto viene al caso de lo que me he encontrado al llegar a casa esta tarde.
> 
> A las 17:30 han saltado todas las alertas de la ai (incluyendo un "warning!" cantado por la computadora del enterprise, cortesía de un archivo .wav que tengo para estas ocasiones :: ) debido a una operación dp en el daxie, mercado paralelo, de.... *7060 contratos. Hablamos de una operación equivalente a más de 17.000 contratos churriberescos*.
> 
> ...



:8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Conviene no olvidar nunca la mierda que somos, y el pobre papel que jugamos en todo este tinglado que llamados los Mercados. Y esto viene al caso de lo que me he encontrado al llegar a casa esta tarde.
> 
> A las 17:30 han saltado todas las alertas de la AI (incluyendo un "Warning!" cantado por la computadora del Enterprise, cortesía de un archivo .wav que tengo para estas ocasiones :: ) debido a una operación DP en el Daxie, mercado paralelo, de.... 7060 contratos. Hablamos de una operación equivalente a más de 17.000 contratos churriberescos.
> 
> ...



Hazle la oda a Zuloman para que vuelva que a Pipo-a-pipo lo tenemos seguro, está en plena fase de enganche.

Tienes un privado mío con una frikada que se me ha ocurrido.


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hazle la oda a Zuloman para que vuelva que a Pipo-a-pipo lo tenemos seguro, está en plena fase de enganche.
> 
> Tienes un privado mío con una frikada que se me ha ocurrido.




Marchando respuesta en unos 10 min., pero ya te adelanto que el asunto que planteas no es viable técnicamente. Ahora me "extiendo".


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. lo que echa de menos, y diría que casi está pidiendo a gritos, es una de mis odas
> 
> Últimamente estoy ponderando la posibilidad de dedicarle una oda a Pipo-a-Pipo. El título no lo tengo decidido aún, sería algo wagneriano, estilo "Das Minusvalien Intradiarien" o similar.
> 
> Pero he de reconocer que Ud. me tienta, y me pone facilón facilón... ::::





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hazle la oda a Zuloman para que vuelva que a Pipo-a-pipo lo tenemos seguro, está en plena fase de enganche.
> 
> Tienes un privado mío con una frikada que se me ha ocurrido.



 ca-bro-nes jjajajajja

haga mejor una oda titulada "das futuren plusvalien" 

y permitame decirle señor BL q aqui si hay alguien enganchado es ghkghk :no: (perdon por mencionarle : yo solo soy un animador del hilo, cual cheerleader, siendo el plato fuerte (el partido) lo q dicen claca, pollastre, fran200, etc


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ca-bro-nes jjajajajja
> 
> haga mejor una oda titulada "das futuren plusvalien"
> 
> y permitame decirle señor BL q aqui si hay alguien enganchado es ghkghk :no: (perdon por mencionarle : yo solo soy un animador del hilo, cual cheerleader, siendo el plato fuerte (el partido) lo q dicen claca, pollastre, fran200, etc






Enganchado estaré cuando deje de pasarlo bien, por ahora aún me gusta :baba:


----------



## atman (15 Jun 2011)

LA sesión de hoy en SP... pues... mal. Los cortos que dejé ayer liquidados sin contemplaciones, pero luego entré largo ya algo tarde, aquí que descontados gastos, ni pa pipas. Me quedo para mañana... corto, por supuesto... espero retrazar hasta 1280 y luego ya veremos quien parte la cara a quien.


----------



## rosonero (15 Jun 2011)

Buenos días !!!!

Toca guarrear hasta que se decida el segundo rescate griego y entonces ya veremos como se lo toma la bolsa; yo apuesto por subidón hasta 102xx-10300 y casi immediata caída al encontrar pegas tras la euforia.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jun 2011)

se niega el ibex a romper por abajo el canal q hizo ayer........ seria señal de ponerse largo...... pero viendo como esta lo de grecia mejor esperar..... q si sale algo q castigue a los bancos no quiero ni imaginar a las torres gemelas......


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2011)

Tonuel, sigo interesado en tus Quabit. Más 59% ayer y un 9% hoy... La leche...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2011)

+15%.........


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2011)

Buenos días!, seguimos igual... bajadita mientras esperamos el desparrame Griego.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días!, seguimos igual... bajadita mientras esperamos el desparrame Griego.



Desparrameeeeeeeee!!
Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
Dios me conserve el "tercer ojo".


----------



## españa profunda (15 Jun 2011)

buenos dias. Despues de poder ver que mi mensaje de ayer causo cierta sorna entre algunos refutados miembros de este hilo, voy a intentar explicar el por que de la dichosa cifra.
Evidentemente, no es un objetivo a alcanzar ya mismo, no se cuando se va a alcanzar, en bolsa el tiempo no existe, solo niveles a alcanzar.
La cifra del 6400 no me la he inventado yo, son los grandes, los que como ha indicado pollastre hoy con la cantidad de futuros comprados los que lo decidieron mas o menos de febrero a mayo de 2008, todo esto viendo el ibex en semanal o mensual que no lo habia dicho.
Casualidad que esta semana sea clave, en semanal esta a punto de romper el soporte que venia haciendo desde 13-03-2009, niveles de cierre en semanal por debajo de 10144 asi lo indicarian, aparte de en semanal el ibex esta bajista desde 20/05/2011.
Tambien si se fijan el soporte antes mencionado corresponde una posible cuña que , de romperse por abajo nos daria casualmente el objetivo de los 6400-6000 justo donde en mensual aparece un mas que fuerte soporte, minimos tambien de la burbuja tecnologica alla por el 2003.
Cualquier duda o aclaracion constructiva es siempre bienvenida, cuatro ojos ven mas que dos.
Se me olvidaba, lo de san y bbva es por sobre todo este ultimo su grafico es casi calcado al del ibex , y si estos tiran para abajo ponderando lo que ponderan pues ...
Espero haberos aclarado un poco el tema. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

Asi explicado mucho mejor, veremos los acontecimientos. Y animese a participar y a colgar sus graficas.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Jun 2011)

ya perdemos un 1% y acelerando
mmmmmm
Situando SP y a relajarme


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2011)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias. Despues de poder ver que mi mensaje de ayer causo cierta sorna entre algunos refutados miembros de este hilo, voy a intentar explicar el por que de la dichosa cifra.
> Evidentemente, no es un objetivo a alcanzar ya mismo, no se cuando se va a alcanzar, en bolsa el tiempo no existe, solo niveles a alcanzar.
> La cifra del 6400 no me la he inventado yo, son los grandes, los que como ha indicado pollastre hoy con la cantidad de futuros comprados los que lo decidieron mas o menos de febrero a mayo de 2008, todo esto viendo el ibex en semanal o mensual que no lo habia dicho.
> Casualidad que esta semana sea clave, en semanal esta a punto de romper el soporte que venia haciendo desde 13-03-2009, niveles de cierre en semanal por debajo de 10144 asi lo indicarian, aparte de en semanal el ibex esta bajista desde 20/05/2011.
> ...





puede ser... ienso: pero yo lo veo un poco más abajo... sobre los 3000 aproximadamente... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Enganchado estaré cuando deje de pasarlo bien, por ahora aún me gusta :baba:



goloson  seguro q cuando gane le gusta menos 

y deje de pensar en chicharros como Quabit esos solo merecen la pena si estabas dentro, pq si entras cuando se ponen pepones te hacen la 3.14 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

Volvemos a la tierra prometida, sell sell sell


----------



## Condor (15 Jun 2011)

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2011)

yo no lo hubiera expresado mejor...   




Saludos :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

Pego una noticia que me ha hecho gracia, sobre las previsiones de los analistas:



> El índice Empire State de la Fed de Nueva York sobre la actividad manufacturera de la región ha registrado un pronunciado descenso en el mes de junio al situarse en -7,79 puntos, desde los 11,88 enteros del mes anterior.
> 
> El dato ha sido mucho peor de lo previsto: los analistas consultados por Bloomberg habían previsto un ligero repunte hasta los 12 puntos.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2011)

Grandes esos analistas... Menudo circo.

Cómo tiran TEF y SAN para abajo... pese a todo en TRE corremos más!!


----------



## largodeaqui (15 Jun 2011)

Hoy estoy viendo un dia glorioso, ayer me puse corto en Santander a 7,84 tras haber aprovechado tambien la subida. Me siento surfeando en la cresta de la ola apocaliptica... ¬¬


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2011)

A ver, cosillas: 

Ayer ya dije que la zona 10.168 era el hueso duro de roer y que había que ajustar el profit, siendo los 10.090 determinantes como soporte. Viendo el gráfico, con su pull intradiario hasta esos 10.090, creo que no me equivoqué.

El VIX tiende a cerrar los gaps con celeridad y ayer se dejó uno abierto, y recuerdo que según los gráficos que colgué de los yankis todavía podían dejarse un 1% más tranquilamente.

Toca ver las próximas sesiones con calma sin obsesionarse.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

Yo veo proximos los 9400, que ves tu claca?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Toca ver las próximas sesiones con calma sin obsesionarse.


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo veo proximos los 9400, que ves tu claca?



Desde que dije lo que dije, no veo que haya cambiado demasiado el panorama, con la excepción de que ya hemos rebotado. El BUND sigue en resistencia y los índices en zona de soporte.


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2011)

Y si el IBEX pierde los 9.830, veo los 9.600, de momento no iría mucho más abajo.


----------



## Masta_Killa (15 Jun 2011)

Compré SAN a 7'7 y no vendí al final de la sesión. Ahora toca resistir.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Compré SAN a 7'7 y no vendí al final de la sesión. Ahora toca resistir.




No te apures. El SAN ya ha pasado por estas en muchas ocasiones, y siempre acaba volviendo. Quizá este mismo lunes tras la reunión del domingo. Ya verás como aún tienes oportunidad de venderlas a 9 antes de final de año.


----------



## Condor (15 Jun 2011)

La inflación repunta en los EE.UU. por 11vo mes consecutivo, eso no es repunte, eso lo que es !es tendencia¡


----------



## atman (15 Jun 2011)

Joer, que laaargo se me está haciendo el cierre a este lado del charco...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Compré SAN a 7'7 y no vendí al final de la sesión. Ahora toca resistir.




Cuando baje de 4€ nos lo cuentas... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pecata, que nos lees. ¿Todo bien? ¿Cómo está la princesita?
> 
> Que no se acostumbre al peponismo ¿eh? Eso sería peor que ser del Barça y tener un hijo merengón. Los burbujistas abrimos largos, pero lo hacemos con un cierto sentimiento de culpabilidad, no disfrutamos con ello, algo así como cuando toca cocinar marisco: es un acto horrible, pero qué bueno está



Todo bien, gracias por preguntar.
La princesita está durmiendo, para variar, se pasa el día durmiendo o comiendo, es una maravilla. Así se pueden tener 3 ó 4...


----------



## tplink888 (15 Jun 2011)

Condor dijo:


> La inflación repunta en los EE.UU. por 11vo mes consecutivo, eso no es repunte, eso lo que es !es tendencia¡



Si pero es algo puntual , es por culpa de la estacionalidad , el mes que viene se solucionara :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> cuando baje de 4€ nos lo cuentas... 8:



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2011)

Ves tú, eso es otra cosa. 

Ahora, podrás acertar o no, pero esa explicación bien argumentada merece tanto respeto como cualquier otra. Espero verte postear más por aquí.

Por cierto, sólo diré que están habiendo unos posicionamientos muy fuertes en los mercados paralelos de futuros esta semana y la anterior. Y hasta ahí puedo leer...


pd: por cierto, eso de "miembros *refutados *del foro", no iría por mí, no ? Que conste que hasta la fecha a mí sólo me refuta Zulomán, y eso porque lo tengo consentidito al niño ::::



españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias. Despues de poder ver que mi mensaje de ayer causo cierta sorna entre algunos refutados miembros de este hilo, voy a intentar explicar el por que de la dichosa cifra.
> Evidentemente, no es un objetivo a alcanzar ya mismo, no se cuando se va a alcanzar, en bolsa el tiempo no existe, solo niveles a alcanzar.
> La cifra del 6400 no me la he inventado yo, son los grandes, los que como ha indicado pollastre hoy con la cantidad de futuros comprados los que lo decidieron mas o menos de febrero a mayo de 2008, todo esto viendo el ibex en semanal o mensual que no lo habia dicho.
> Casualidad que esta semana sea clave, en semanal esta a punto de romper el soporte que venia haciendo desde 13-03-2009, niveles de cierre en semanal por debajo de 10144 asi lo indicarian, aparte de en semanal el ibex esta bajista desde 20/05/2011.
> ...


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2011)

Ya que hablamos de bancos:







Sector bancario europeo, con triángulo y doble techo roto a la baja, nos mandaría directamente al 61% fibo de toda la subida desde mínimos. No obstante, no conviene ignorar donde se ha parado, mareando mucho el precio en los mismos niveles que en el pasado sirvieron de apoyo o resistencia. 

Soy el primero que piensa que desde estos niveles nos jugamos una temporadita de guano del bueno, pero no veo que todavía se haya decidido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ves tú, eso es otra cosa.



Intente leer usted una linea mas


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2011)

Próxima parada los 8000... )


----------



## delmundo (15 Jun 2011)

Buenas, 

Después de leeros un tiempo al fin escribo algo en el hilo...así que allá voy.

Mis posiciones : 

Cortos en una empresa usana que cotiza en el índice de Consumer Disc. Motivos :MM ponderada de 30 sesiones llana después de una subida prolongada y figura envolvente bajista muy clara que justo rompe la MM (eso en cuanto al índice). En cuanto a la acción hay divergencia con el MACD. Gráfico semanal

Cortos en Inditex aunque ayer me llevé un buen susto y hoy presentaban resultados.... Veo dos envolventes bajistas (una con doji) y posible formación de doble techo. Gráfico diario.



Saludos!


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2011)

Calopez, el puto server. 

Bueno, lo que decía de los yankis, en este caso el DOW:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

Creo que hoy Tonuel y Rafaxl se lo van a pasar pipa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

La pregunta es, si todos lo tenemos tan claro... ¿por qué no entramos fortísimo a corto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

Oiga yo ya estoy corto.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga yo ya estoy corto.



Ese es el tema, que todos tan a corto... no sé, nunca lo hacen tan obvio...


----------



## pyn (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La pregunta es, si todos lo tenemos tan claro... ¿por qué no entramos fortísimo a corto?



Porque estás en un juego de suma 0, así que no todo el mundo está corto. Además de que no todo el mundo está corto "al mismo tiempo", ni entramos en los mismos puntos, ni recogemos beneficios a la vez...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La pregunta es, si todos lo tenemos tan claro... ¿por qué no entramos fortísimo a corto?



porq si haces lo obvio es lo q ellos quieren

ademas ahora la ratio rentabilidad-riesgo no es tan favorable.......ahora mismo aunq parezca locura lo mejor es pensar en largos q en cortos (pero cuando haya señal de vuelta, pq sino...... puede q haya atracon.... :: )

yo creo q USA ira a tocar el minimo de fukushima y quizas desde esa zona suba al 1300.... quizassssssss y a nosotros nos quedaria un poco mas de caida y cuando todo el mundo diga sell sell sell nos mandan mas alla del 10300


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

Yo le hago caso a los chicos de oro

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-bolsa-es-vender-espana-diario-el-mundo.html


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

Ayer dije los 9.830 claves en el IBEX, mantengo lo dicho, nada al tick, una vela con mala leche me serviría. Los yankis ayer pararon donde tenían que parar.


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

Por cierto, TRE está ya en los 35,XX. Cuando di el objetivo bajista parecía lejos, pero estas cosas ya se sabe como son...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, TRE está ya en los 35,XX. Cuando di el objetivo bajista parecía lejos, pero estas cosas ya se sabe como son...



ghkghk se ha convertido ya en inversor de largo plazo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

Los que manejan esos cacharros tan sofisticados se podrian pasar para decir que ven sus maquinas, yo, que mi maquina es un acer de 4 años, y la fe ciega en tochovista, solo veo caidas y mas caidas, pero claro igual mi fe me ciega.

Los chicos de oro se estan haciendo de idem con el bono español y los cds, judios.
La solucion de Grecia se puede alargar hasta el 11 julio?

ghkghk, ahora eres como Jove que compro el 5% del BBVA a 17,22€. Lo que robo con los tochos los chicos de la bolsa le han guaneado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> como Jove que compro el 5% del BBVA a 17,22€. Lo que robo con los tochos los chicos de la bolsa le han guaneado.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

A muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy largo me da.... Cuando toque los 33.30, que serán 10.000 ruinosos de pérdidas, se van por el aire.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los que manejan esos cacharros tan sofisticados se podrian pasar para decir que ven sus maquinas, yo, que mi maquina es un acer de 4 años, y la fe ciega en tochovista, solo veo caidas y mas caidas, pero claro igual mi fe me ciega.
> 
> Los chicos de oro se estan haciendo de idem con el bono español y los cds, judios.
> La solucion de Grecia se puede alargar hasta el 11 julio?
> ...




En mi caso el robo es aún más sangrante que con los tochos... ¡con la industria farmacéutica!


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La pregunta es, si todos lo tenemos tan claro... ¿por qué no entramos fortísimo a corto?



Yo ya estoy corto desde los 10131
Muevo el Sp otra vez y a vivir.
Puede que por la tarde venda la posi.A ver como caza la perrita...
S2


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy largo me da.... Cuando toque los 33.30, que serán 10.000 ruinosos de pérdidas, se van por el aire.



No tiene por qué llegar tan abajo ¿eh?


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jun 2011)

hoy cerramos en verde, con subidas de +1% en el ibex. yo sigo largo..........


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No tiene por qué llegar tan abajo ¿eh?



Ya, ya. Digo que de ahí no paso. Si toca 33.30, van por el aire. No quiero ser uno de esos de los Quabits, Terras, Astrocs... o BBVA a 17 euros. En esta vida he ganado y perdido en inversiones, y no quiero que el orgullo o el "por mis cojones" venza a la racionalidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

La prima de riesgo, por encima de 270 puntos, en mximos del ao,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy cerramos en verde, con subidas de +1% en el ibex. yo sigo largo..........




Esta mañana le decía lo mismo a un amigo que quería venderlo todo. Cuando más obvio es...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya, ya. Digo que de ahí no paso. Si toca 33.30, van por el aire. No quiero ser uno de esos de los Quabits, Terras, Astrocs... o BBVA a 17 euros. En esta vida he ganado y perdido en inversiones, y no quiero que el orgullo o el "por mis cojones" venza a la racionalidad.



[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪APM? - Con dos cojones!!!‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

espero q suba antes de llegar a esa cifra o


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

Bien bien... vamos haciendo las típicas paradiñas asustagacelas... :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jun 2011)

que le pasa al sector de la construccion que es el unico que sube????????


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

al guano señorehs...


Saludos :baba:


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que le pasa al sector de la construccion que es el unico que sube????????





Florentino habrá vendido un par de pisos... )



Saludos ::


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

nos estamos acercando en muchos indices a los valores de fukushima......... como no nos paremos en esas zonas la ostia va a ser de ordago..........por cierto, el DAX pelea por no caer del 7000 como un leon pero los franceses hace dias q se abrieron de patas


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jun 2011)

y el ibex esta rompiendo el triangulo simetrico por abajo , en un par de meses probable doble suelo en 6700:baba:


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

TRE ha alcanzado hoy mi apuesta personal dentro del margen que di como posible objetivo bajista.

Recupero un post de primeros de mayo:



Claca dijo:


> Y venga, que hoy me siento generoso, uno de TRE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sé que lo repito muchas veces, pero para presentar batalla en este mundillo me parece una condición indispensable estar armado con un poco de AT. Te equivocas igual, pero te obliga a poner puntos de entrada y de salida para definir una operativa, lo cual evita dolores extremos.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TRE ha alcanzado hoy mi apuesta personal dentro del margen que di como posible objetivo bajista.




Tengo un extraño sentimiento de apatía. Casi que quiero que toque los 33.30 para mandarlas a la mierda y empezar a mirar mis plazos fijos como quien mira un Sorolla. No se mueve, nada cambia, pero ¡qué bonitos y cómo se disfrutan!

Le di una oportunidad al hijo emprendedor y me ha salido yonki. Menos mal que tengo varios funcionarios que traen dinero a casa... por el momento :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tengo un extraño sentimiento de apatía. Casi que quiero que toque los 33.30 para mandarlas a la mierda y empezar a mirar mis plazos fijos como quien mira un Sorolla. No se mueve, nada cambia, pero ¡qué bonitos y cómo se disfrutan!
> 
> Le di una oportunidad al hijo emprendedor y me ha salido yonki. Menos mal que tengo varios funcionarios que traen dinero a casa... por el momento :fiufiu:



mmmmmmmmmmm

en el momento q de al boton (modo sin esperanza) aviseme, q me pondre largo con todo lo gordo :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

TRE... hasta los 14-15 aún tiene recorrido... 8:


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tengo un extraño sentimiento de apatía. Casi que quiero que toque los 33.30 para mandarlas a la mierda y empezar a mirar mis plazos fijos como quien mira un Sorolla. No se mueve, nada cambia, pero ¡qué bonitos y cómo se disfrutan!
> 
> Le di una oportunidad al hijo emprendedor y me ha salido yonki. Menos mal que tengo varios funcionarios que traen dinero a casa... por el momento :fiufiu:



Tranquilo. Es de esperar que ahora empiecen a salir noticias negativas y que los analistas la pasen a la lista negra. Eso es muy bueno. Contra menos se oiga hablar de un valor mejor, y hay que reconocer que TRE estuvo en boca de todos durante una buena temporada. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es olvidarte del tema y, con el tiempo, es probable que un día te levantes con una sorpresa muy agradable.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

Siempre quedará el dividendo... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jun 2011)

aun hay noticias buenas de TR:

Técnicas Reunidas, los más listos de la clase | Revista Capital, en lainformacion.com


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> TRE... hasta los 14-15 aún tiene recorrido... 8:



Tonuel ¿has visto CRITERIA, rompiendo por abajo el lateral? Hoy cae un 4%, la de stops que habrán saltado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

Me meo toaaaaaaaaa... :XX:


Admitida una denuncia de Anticorrupción contra Botín y varios familiares - elEconomista.es




Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tonuel ¿has visto CRITERIA, rompiendo por abajo el lateral? Hoy cae un 4%, la de stops que habrán saltado.




si que lo he visto si...  pero menos mal que no me puse corto antes del subidón... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

¿Que dividendo da Quabit? 

Puede ser como dice ghkghk(hubiera sido mas facil asdasd) que todo el mundo espera una caida importante, y hagan de nuevo la 3.14 y le den a pepon, pero estan metiendole tal palo a españa lohhhmercadoo que yo me reafirmo en mi posicion bajista hasta los 9400, y luego a lo que quiera tonuel.

Yo TRE la conozco mas por mi ambito laboral, que ludopata-especuladorcillo, y es una compañia muy buena, buscandose muy bien las abichuelas, que trabaja muy bien, pero claro de ahi a que baje o suba en bolsa va un mundo.


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aun hay noticias buenas de TR:
> 
> Técnicas Reunidas, los más listos de la clase | Revista Capital, en lainformacion.com



Espera a que los analistas que tanto recomendaban el valor digieran las bajadas recientes. Del 'muy barato' al 'ya no parará de caer' hay un paso muy corto.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> TRE... hasta los 14-15 aún tiene recorrido... 8:




Para ti no hay thanks...


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para ti no hay thanks...




igual sube... inocho:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que dividendo da Quabit?
> 
> Puede ser como dice ghkghk(hubiera sido mas facil asdasd) que todo el mundo espera una caida importante, y hagan de nuevo la 3.14 y le den a pepon, pero estan metiendole tal palo a españa lohhhmercadoo que yo me reafirmo en mi posicion bajista hasta los 9400, y luego a lo que quiera tonuel.
> 
> Yo TRE la conozco mas por mi ambito laboral, que ludopata-especuladorcillo, y *es una compañia muy buena, buscandose muy bien las abichuelas, que trabaja muy bien, pero claro de ahi a que baje o suba en bolsa va un mundo*.



ASDASD y GHKghk tienen casi el mismo origen, pero me salía de forma natural antes la zona central del teclado . Prueba a hacerlo y ya verás.

De lo que está en negrita.... ya me he dado cuenta ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

No se quien iba corto en Inditex pero hoy le habrán metido algo más que ese palillo que usan los médicos para ver si tienes una afección de garganta 

Recomiendo no entrar cortos en valores que se dedican al consumidor final, por otra parte hoy no veo tanta caída como ayer, pero ya dije que no sabía muy bien por donde íbamos a salir estos días.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

nos queda un pelin mas de dolor en todos los indices y dejarlo todo a ver lo q hacen el domingo.........soltar guita petardazo para arriba...........no soltar guita a romper por abajo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gundo-rescate-de-grecia-hasta-septiembre.html


ostias ostias, ordago a grande :: preparen los latunes ::


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el ibex esta rompiendo el triangulo simetrico por abajo , en un par de meses probable doble suelo en *6700*:baba:



Lo malo será, ¿ Después de tocar ahí, podrá seguir bajando?


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

ese filadelfia...


----------



## Misterio (16 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ese filadelfia...



Hoy toca decir que ya estaba descontado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Hoy toca decir que ya estaba descontado.




si... si... menudo meneito...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

a nadie mas le queda la sensacion que hoy les han jodido el plan a los leones?

me da a mi que esos datos de filadeldia sin la noticia de alemania diciendo q paciencia con lo de grecia y nos hubieramos ido a certificar guano a raudales.......... pero como ya no saben si el lunes podra ser un lunes peponico pues han dejado subir las bolsas para ganar tiempo.... es cierto q el precio es el unico juez y no hay q darle mas vueltas, pero a mi me ha quedado esa sensacion hoy


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2011)

hay un proverbio de los leones bursátiles que dice... 


*"nunca dejes que un mal dato te estropee una buena gráfica..."*



Saludos 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Jun 2011)

parece q ya les ha vuelto la inspiracion jeje

1250-1245 es la ultima barrera q les queda antes de la orgia de guano..... (a no ser q claca diga otra cosa)


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q ya les ha vuelto la inspiracion jeje
> 
> 1250-1245 es la ultima barrera q les queda antes de la orgia de guano..... (a no ser q claca diga otra cosa)



Pues... echemos un vistazo al VIX, a ver si nos ayuda a poner perspectiva al asunto. En semanal:







Pedazo cuña, con desenlace previsiblemente alcista. ¿Ha llegado ya el momento de romper? No tiene por qué.

Al cierre actualizaré los gráficos USA, pero, de momento, todo ok.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2011)

Al final lo dejan plano. Mañana es viernes, roguemos al dios guano su aparicion. Filadelfia, alemania dice que suspende a grecia para septiembre, los amigos de canary warf solo ven las palabras spain y sell juntas, y nuestro indice sigue gambeteando soportado por el SAN, cuando sale la noticia de que igual nos enchironan a nuestro botas y su familia, pero es que nos hemos vuelto locos. 

Yo no entiendo nada. Espero que los conforeros maquineros, se precien y nos digan lo que sus ordenadores cantan.
PD: La segunda vez que me vuelven a ofrecer las acciones de Bankia esta semana, deben estar desesperados.


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

Un indicador adelantado, básicamente porque empiezan antes:







Normalmente el NIKKEI no rompe nada si más tarde no es imitado por el mercado americano. Más de un viernes me he fijado en ese detalle, especialmente cuando la findefobia estaba muy extendida entre los operadores.


----------



## Claca (16 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calopez, el puto server.
> 
> Bueno, lo que decía de los yankis, en este caso el DOW:



Hoy no podré colgar gráficos, pero con este cierre, el anterior va igual de bien


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2011)

Tras sufrir la mordaza, de vuelta al hilo.

Esta semana hemos vuelto a tener un reversal más que considerable.

Cuidado con lo rebotes porque la tendencia se consolida.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2011)

Claca/Cupcake: Y en esta gráfica queda meridianamente claro hasta dónde llegará la caída de la parte contratante de la primera parte, que es la parte contratante de la segunda parte para con los leones.

Ghkghk The Dog: WTF!


[YOUTUBE]sp_WV91jx8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delmundo (16 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> No se quien iba corto en Inditex pero hoy le habrán metido algo más que ese palillo que usan los médicos para ver si tienes una afección de garganta
> 
> Recomiendo no entrar cortos en valores que se dedican al consumidor final, por otra parte hoy no veo tanta caída como ayer, pero ya dije que no sabía muy bien por donde íbamos a salir estos días.



Soy yo  pero el día del palillo fue ayer cuando presentó resultados. A 63,2€ me salta el stop.ehhh

Por curiosidad, pq no hay que ponerse en cortos en valores dedicados al consumidor final?ienso: Que no bajan nunca? ienso:

Yo me fijo en el gráfico.

Gracias!
salu2!


----------



## debianita (17 Jun 2011)

Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:

Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.

Un saludo para tod@s


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:
> 
> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



¡Enhorabuena! Ahora a echarle paciencia y llevar lo mejor posible la falta de sueño  Y no olvides leerle el estado Ibex35 cada noche, para que vaya calando xD


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Jun 2011)

FELICIDADES debianita

como se llama el pinguinito recien llegado?


----------



## Abner (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:
> 
> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



Enhorabuena Debianita!! Vete haciéndole una máquina con Ubuntu, que es más "amigable" que el Debian (si aceptamos como amigable cualquier cosa que lleve linux claro )


----------



## mc_toni (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



Enhorabuena!! Si no se duerme lo pones delante del monitor y le empiezas a explicar el TT, que es un pipo, un stop... asi consigues que se duerma e interiorice una buena base traderciana para jubilaros a todos cuando el peque tenga 18años.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2011)

Muchísimas felicidades Debianita!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades, viendo esto post ultimamente hay que ponerse largo en dodotis.


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2011)

Grande Debianita !!

Avisé que hay que ponerse largo en pañaleras porque, por "fundamentales" están que trinan ?

Felicitaciones para la madre que es la que puso los mayores esfuerzos. ;-)


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Debianita.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:
> 
> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



Felicidades
Póngame a los pies de su señora con el deseo de una pronta recuperación
¿Como se llamará el leoncio?
Píllale un peluche de Tux

Al lío
Buenos días.Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.Soy un osito feliz
S2


----------



## pollastre (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> . Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ...



Mire por donde, una magnífica oportunidad para que se inicie Ud. en el Nikkei y el Hang Seng :XX:


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2011)

¡Enhorabuena, debianita! Excelente noticia para cerrar la semana ;-)

Más adelante, cuando el peque empiece a comer sólidos, no te olvides de poner carne de gacela en los potitos, que hay que acostumbrarle al sabor de las plusvalías


----------



## eruique (17 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Explicarlo si que puedo, otra cosa es que quiera hacerlo
> 
> Al fin y al cabo lo que importa no es el como sino el resultado.




Esto seria lo gordo ,peponazo


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Debianita :Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2011)

Enhorabuena Debianita por el debianito...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2011)

Por cierto...


Habemus acuerdo... :fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Debianita, saluda a la madre y al pequeñín, te vuelvo a poner el peluche de Tux, aunque ahora estarás muy ocupado para ponerte a coser... 

http://inspectordejuguetes.blogspot.com/2007/09/hazte-tu-propio-peluche-el-pingino-de_28.html


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2011)

Joer,me separo de la pantalla y me saltan el SP!! no se puede dibujar tranquilo.
Cerrado corto 10131>9950 +7,82%

Hoy SI he batido el IPC !!


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2011)

No me quería quedar fuera del sarao del domingo y esta mañana he pillado 2.200 euros en SAN a 7.58.


----------



## debianita (17 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Como se llamará el leoncio?
> Píllale un peluche de Tux



Isaac, en honor a Sir Isaac Newton 8: Más juguetes no ::




pollastre dijo:


> Mire por donde, una magnífica oportunidad para que se inicie Ud. en el Nikkei y el Hang Seng :XX:



Usted quiere que me desplumen? :XX: Con el sueño que arrastro, los lloros, los cambios de pañales y mis super poderes de trader ... me veo en cáritas



Claca dijo:


> Más adelante, cuando el peque empiece a comer sólidos, no te olvides de poner carne de gacela en los potitos, que hay que acostumbrarle al sabor de las plusvalías



Muy buena Claca! :Aplauso: Espero no ser fagocitado por mi vástago ::
QUOTE=Benditaliquidez;4556587]Felicidades Debianita, saluda a la madre y al pequeñín, te vuelvo a poner el peluche de Tux, aunque ahora estarás muy ocupado para ponerte a coser... 

http://inspectordejuguetes.blogspot.com/2007/09/hazte-tu-propio-peluche-el-pingino-de_28.html[/QUOTE]


BL Saludando :8: :8: :8: 







Gracias a todos


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2011)

Ghkghk ganando en bolsa... the end is right there!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:
> 
> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



Enhorabuena papi, mis saludos a la mamá, que es la que ha sufrido el parto. Me alegro de que estéis ya en casa. Así que es noctámbulo, ¿eh? menudo pingo. No te preocupes, eso es que tiene el sueño cambiado, dicen que luego se les regula. La mía es una bendita, duerme mucho de noche y de día, solo se despierta para comer.

Bueno, ¿cuando presentamos a los niños y acordamos sus matrimonios?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tras sufrir la mordaza, de vuelta al hilo.
> 
> Esta semana hemos vuelto a tener un reversal más que considerable.
> 
> Cuidado con lo rebotes porque la tendencia se consolida.



¿Te han baneado? ¿Qué has hecho? No me entero de nada últimamente...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Arrepentíos adoradores de Pepón. El antibotas ha llegado y trae con él la lluvia de guano más grande que el mundo ha conocido :XX:
> 
> Ya soy papi!!! Despues de un parto largo y algo complicado, ya tengo al tradercito en mi casa. Se nos cae la baba con eĺ, aunque nos dá unas noches ... En fín, sarna con gusto no pica. La mejor experiencia de mi vida.
> 
> Un saludo para tod@s



Oh, no!

Ha llegado al mundo el elegido que aune en una sola persona toda la sabiduría de los mercados y el código, salve, oh futura combinación de Richard Stallman y Richard Ellison 

Y a los padres mi más sincera ENHORABUENA!

Ve acostumbrándolo al código en ANSI C y al Shells-cript 

PD: por cierto, veo que estamos muy pepones hoy.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2011)

Enohorabuena por la magnífica noticia, Debianita.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2011)

No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.

Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida 

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades Debianita, y consorte, que la fuerza de Pepón te acompañe. Disfrútalo.


----------



## rosonero (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



Madre mía !!! Tendrá esto algo que ver con la cuádruple hora bruja de los vencimientos de hoy 

Felicidades LCASC.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



Enhorabuena y pole lascositasasucaucito.

Ya me han fastidiado la pole...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2011)

Pecata----> Laura
Debianita---> Isaac
Lascosas---> ¿?


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



¡Enhorabuena! Qué sincronización, digna de la Niña de Pollastre...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2011)

Bueno, repito lo mismo que dije el martes al llegar aquí, a ver si van en serio.

De momento esta es la mayor vela verde desde enero, algo es algo.


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades LCASC


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2011)

Muchas felicidades Las Cosas .....


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2011)

¡Qué buenas noticias! ¡Felicidades, LCASC!

Pero no te olvides de una cosa, las mejores plusvis nunca vienen solas, así que no cierres largos todavía, que en un futuro puedes doblar fácilmente la inversión 

A disfrutar mucho del momento. No hay insomnio más agradecido.


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2011)

Volviendo al IBEX por un momento...

El BBVA ha parado en el techo de la figura y el SAN en la alcista perdida, por hoy es posible que ya se hayan visto máximos.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



Enhorabuena y felicidades a ti y a debianita, hay que ir enseñándoles lo de las ondas dentro de poco...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



ENHORABUENA LCASC y señora, ya sabía yo que este iba a ser un día señalado en el timing y que iba a suceder algo gordo


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, repito lo mismo que dije el martes al llegar aquí, a ver si van en serio.
> 
> De momento esta es la mayor vela verde desde enero, algo es algo.



Sí, yo también pienso que el rebote puede tener una continuidad importante. En el IBEX es capital superar los 10.168 y luego los 10.300. Hecho esto, el peligro bajista se habría eliminado y volveríamos a la situación de lateral de estas últimas semanas.

En el caso USA, lo tienen mucho mejor todavía. Han parado donde tenían que parar con la estructura alcista intacta, lo cual les empuja bastante arriba, que no quiere decir que lleguen, pero parar en soportazo con un buen objetivo alcista sin duda debería ayudar a estimular el peponismo en el precio.

Durante el finde colgaré gráficos, que tengo problemas con el pc.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2011)

Muchas felicidades LSASC!! Sois unos grandes.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Jun 2011)

Felicidades a los papis y las mamis del hilo: Lsasc, pecata y debianita.


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2011)

La verdad es que hoy da gusto leer el hilo : )


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Jun 2011)

Aquí en el chulIBEX, veo que maximizamos todo, en Europa y Usa ( por ahora ) unas subidas en torno a 0,70 - 1% y aquí alaaaaa un 2'3x %. No me huele muy bien la cosa, otro rebote para seguir cayendo o tiramos para arriba para que los cortos desistan???. El Sr. Pollastre habia comentado esta semana que esperaba un movimiento gordo para el Jueves o el Viernes ( supongo que se refería a lo de hoy ), también Claca en sus gráficas nos indicaba que no se había roto nada por el momento así que sólo me queda felicitarles, pero ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja me huele a encerrona, me da que me estoy volviendo un cospiranoico de ******** aquí se reunen Merkel y Sarkozy y montamos una fiesta de padre y señor mio, pero bueno es lo que hay.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ENHORABUENA LCASC y señora, ya sabía yo que este iba a ser un día señalado en el timing y que iba a suceder algo gordo



ya te digo... :ouch:


Felicididades LCASC...


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2011)

Otro !!

Pero muy buena noticia LCASC !!

Ni les cuento el dinero que estoy haciendo con acciones de Pumper y otras pañaleras (avisé en el hilo para compartir riqueza, no pueden acusarme de egoismo).



Felicite a su esposa de mi parte.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Aquí en el chulIBEX, veo que maximizamos todo, en Europa y Usa ( por ahora ) unas subidas en torno a 0,70 - 1% y aquí alaaaaa un 2'3x %. No me huele muy bien la cosa, otro rebote para seguir cayendo o tiramos para arriba para que los cortos desistan???. *El Sr. Pollastre habia comentado esta semana que esperaba un movimiento gordo para el Jueves o el Viernes ( supongo que se refería a lo de hoy ), también Claca en sus gráficas nos indicaba que no se había roto nada por el momento así que sólo me queda felicitarles*, pero ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja me huele a encerrona, me da que me estoy volviendo un cospiranoico de ******** aquí se reunen Merkel y Sarkozy y montamos una fiesta de padre y señor mio, pero bueno es lo que hay.



Hoyga hamijo, al césar lo que es del césar, la predicción fue mia.

Y además les anuncio que yo también he ampliado la familia y además voy a poner foto 

Se trata de William, tiene un mes y medio de vida, es muy travieso pero también se deja querer mucho y vive con nosotros desde el pasado domingo pero no hay forma de hacerle una foto quieto (lo tendré que intentar cuando duerma) cuando crezca espero que se convierta en un gran leoncio que en vez de gacelas cace ratones, en fin aquí lo tienen.







Las empresas de pienso para animales también van p'arriba


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2011)

Qué otro nacimiento nos queda ?... eran estos tres o había otros en espera ?

(*) ??? Qué pasó 9 meses atrás ?, había luna llena ?


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2011)

Jaja !!, pero si hasta las mascotas se multiplican !!

Felicitaciones también para ti, Mulder !!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2011)

¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!

Y a Mulder, claro, que suerte que el tuyo no va a gastar mucho en pañales.


----------



## Abner (17 Jun 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No he podido leer ningun post, así que a lo mejor se me ha adelantado debianita, pero las cositas a su caucito ya está aquí desde las 10:10h de hoy.
> 
> Felices plusvis a tod@s! yo ya tengo la mejor plusvi de mi vida
> 
> Saludos...



Jopé, ¿os habéis puesto de acuerdo o qué? Esto es el hilo del churribex, si parpadean se lo pierden.

Enhorabuena por el tradercito!


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga hamijo, al césar lo que es del césar, la predicción fue mia.
> 
> Y además les anuncio que yo también he ampliado la familia y además voy a poner foto
> 
> ...



Disculpe Dr. Mulder, es cierto la predicción fue suya, pido disculpas y le reitero mis felicitaciones, ánimo con el nuevo leoncio en la familia, con todos los nacimientos del hilo me estoy planteando si ponerme largo en Ebro foods, esas bocas necesitan ser alimentadas.


----------



## rosonero (18 Jun 2011)

A la espera del oraCláculo del Ibex


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2011)

¿Otro miniespeculador? joder son como los Gremlins

¿Quién ha sido esta vez? que las legañas me impiden identificar al culpable de que Botín pase verguenza.


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2011)

LCASC, ¿¡Qué has hecho!?


Debianita... "¿Tu quoque, Brute, fili mi?"


¿Y que nombre le vaís a poner al especulador "Niki" o "Jones"?


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2011)

¡Mulder! ¡ Qué le has hecho al gato!


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Isaac, en honor a Sir Isaac Newton 8: Más juguetes no ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡ Serás Friki!! ¡¡Ponle un nombre a la criatura de alguien que no haya sido director de la Casa de la Moneda!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2011)

En cuanto tengan edad, que pidan una orden de alejamiento, mientras tanto, enhorabuena a los dos. Espero que seáis mejores padres que Traders.  


Y tú Mulder, vas al Serprona. :


----------



## debianita (18 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena papi, mis saludos a la mamá, que es la que ha sufrido el parto. Me alegro de que estéis ya en casa. Así que es noctámbulo, ¿eh? menudo pingo. No te preocupes, eso es que tiene el sueño cambiado, dicen que luego se les regula. La mía es una bendita, duerme mucho de noche y de día, solo se despierta para comer.
> 
> Bueno, ¿cuando presentamos a los niños y acordamos sus matrimonios?



Sin duda, las madres os mereceis un monumento. Despues de asistir en vivo y en directo al parto solo puedo decir que pocos hombres pasarian por tal tramite con tanta valentia y resolución como lo haceis vosotras.

En cuanto lo del matrimonio .... hablemos de la dote. Con 100 puts con strike en 11000 (vencimiento julio) del mini ibex podemos llegar a un acuerdo 8:



Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¡¡ Serás Friki!! ¡¡Ponle un nombre a la criatura de alguien que no haya sido director de la Casa de la Moneda!!



Peor hubiera sido que le pusiera Trichi o Berni ::, fuera coñas, para mi Newton, es el ser más importante que ha pisado este mundo, este es mi pequeño homenaje.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Jun 2011)

felicidades al LCASC por ser padre (pero ahora las cosas se le van a ir de madre  )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2011)

Que paso en Septiembre del año pasado? Luna llena? El problema demografico esta solucionado con un par de niños mas. 

Son muy graciosos los mercados y demas, justo en hora bruja, la merkel y el sarko re-estructuran la deuda de Grecia, pero lo disfrazan de tal manera, que esto es jauja, otro patadon palante, yo no se cuantos van ya, al final LCASC.


----------



## credulo (18 Jun 2011)

Me trato de poner al día con el hilo después de ver el cierre de ayer y me encuentro con esto :8:

Felicidades Pecata, LCASC y Debianita. En cuanto a Mulder... bueno, al menos ahora hay un leoncio en tu casa 

Voy a repasar los precios históricos. Estoy seguro que hace nueve meses hubo guano del bueno para gran regocijo de los presentes y luego hubo quién lo celebró :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada. Espero que los conforeros maquineros, se precien y nos digan lo que sus ordenadores cantan.




Buenas noches, CD

En las últimas dos semanas, dudo mucho que un sistema (_ningún _sistema) haya podido proyectar nada. Hay auténtico pánico en el mercado, con operaciones brutales en las DP que obtienen contrapartida a los pocos minutos (asunto éste excepcional, por cuanto esta gente suele abrir posiciones duraderas).

Yo interpreto eso como una señal de que las propias manos fuertes tienen una inseguridad muy grande acerca de lo que va a ocurrir. 

En estas condiciones, proyectar es imposible. Cuando la euforia o el pánico aparecen, las proyecciones se caen.

Sirva como ejemplo esta pantalla que te adjunto de mi software, donde se puede ver clarito, clarito los efectos de estos días en el mercado:






Para lo que nos interesa en este post, fíjate en el área delimitada en color rojo. Indica la desviación máxima (en pipolettos) de una de las varias estructuras neurales que utilizo, respecto del valor final de mercado alcanzado ese día.
Fíjate en los swings de los últimos días (X=14 es el Jueves pasado, de ahí hacia atrás). Hay algunos días buenos (1, 6, 9 , 11, 12...), pero en general se observa una inestabilidad de cojones. 

Baste decir que, en condiciones normales (digamos... cuando la UE no se está yendo a tomar por el culo delante de nuestras narices, y ese tipo de cosas :fiufiu: ) tú no verías estos swings en esa gráfica ni de coña.

Observando la figura, se ve claramente que existen algunos días "normales", pero también, se ve muy claro que los días en los que el miedo entra por la puerta, las proyecciones saltan por la ventana. 

Vivimos tiempos excepcionales en estas semanas, y hay que operar a mano y con mucho conocimiento e instinto. Seguir a ciegas a un sistema en estos momentos es ... bueno, un suicidio.

Un saludo,


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Jun 2011)

Felicidades LCASC
Más niños cuyas primeras palabra serán "guano","tick","chart",etc

Mulder
Si el gato tiene el rabo parriba entramos largos.Si lo tiene pabajo...
Creo que tu gato apuesta por un lateral cansino.Tiene cara de travieso.
S2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2011)

Muchas gracias pollastre por tu explicacion. Cuanto mas leo, mas perido estoy, es una señal clara que lo mejor es apartarme un poco de este juego.

Muy chulo el gato mulder, ya sabe si da alguna señal nos lo dice, que entre felinos anda el juego.


----------



## Claca (19 Jun 2011)

IBEX:







Ya comenté que se podrían perder los 9.900 y no pasaría absolutamente nada siempre y cuando respetase la referencia de los 9.830 (no al tick, como especifiqué). Vemos el apoyo en la zona y el patadón para arriba. ¿Ha pasado ya el peligro? Rotundamente no, pero como se ha visto, no conviene perder los nervios cuando el precio está en zona de soportes.

Las referencias por arriba siguen claras, primero esa zona de gap en los 10.168 que coincide con esa alcista tan puñetera y más tarde los 10.296, con lo cual la cotización saldría ya de la cuña que parece estar desarrollando.

El rebote del IBEX parece bueno, no así en USA, donde todavía no termina de estructurarse un movimiento al alza consistente y todo queda en tímidos avances intradía. Los soportes han aguantado bien, pero mientras el mercado no demuestre más decisión, podríamos tener nuevos recortes que seguramente el selectivo español secundaría, aunque pienso que en el caso del IBEX los mínimos pueden estar a salvo.

Cabeza fría y los stops siempre a punto ;-)


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Felicidades LCASC
> Más niños cuyas primeras palabra serán "guano","tick","chart",etc
> 
> Mulder
> ...



Pues se que ve que nació con un pequeño defecto y es que tiene el rabo más corto de lo normal, aunque al menos lo tiene. Ya iré poniendo por aquí como tiene el rabo cada día y así entran uds. en la dirección que marca el minileoncio


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2011)

Ese rabo será más fiable que los cienes de comentarios de los anal-istos funcionales que se forran a costa de los pardillos.

El gato, precioso. Cuídelo y le dará más alegrías que muchas personas.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2011)

Bonita mañana de lunes...


----------



## rosonero (20 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bonita mañana de lunes...



Sobretodo para los que se quedaran cortos el viernes confiando en que el apretón de manos de la Merkel y Sarko era un fake en toda regla.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2011)

Me conecto y veo todo en rojo, menos el cac, pero es porque no han abierto sesion, y me cago en la leche merche, porque cerraria yo los cortos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jun 2011)

Muy bueno el "toque Bloomberg" de tu front-end, pollastre.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jun 2011)

*IBEX35 -2%*



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2011)

Lo he puesto hace un rato en FC, coincidiendo con el -1.9%... buen momento para largos.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Muy bueno el "toque Bloomberg" de tu front-end, pollastre.



Son ridículamente caros como servicio, pero hay que reconocer que tienen buenos diseñadores gráficos... o al menos, un buen estilista xD


pd: ahora sólo necesito encontrar por ahí una "Bloomberg truetype Font" para poder usarla en el frontend, y el chiringuito quedará total xDD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Son ridículamente caros como servicio, pero hay que reconocer que tienen buenos diseñadores gráficos... o al menos, un buen estilista xD
> 
> 
> pd: ahora sólo necesito encontrar por ahí una "Bloomberg truetype Font" para poder usarla en el frontend, y el chiringuito quedará total xDD



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(typeface)



> Georgia Ref is a variant of Georgia consisting of a single weight, but with extra characters. It is bundled with Microsoft Bookshelf 2000, Encarta Encyclopedia Deluxe 99, Encarta Virtual Globe 99.
> MS Reference Serif is a derivative of Georgia Ref with a bold weight and italic. This variation is included with Microsoft Encarta.
> *In 2007, Carter completed a new variant of Georgia for the graphical user interface of the Bloomberg Terminal.*



Pero...

Bloomberg font | Typophile


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jun 2011)

felicidades a los padres y madres! Pecata, debianita y LCASC en menos de un mes.

Ya podrian repartir dividendos los grandes del Ibex, con esa frecuencia


----------



## Claca (20 Jun 2011)

Actualizo el VIX al cierre semanal:







Siguen las noticias negativas, sigue el pesimismo, pero el mercado continua aguantando.

USA:













Que metan el miedo que quieran, que mientras el precio permanezca por encima de de los soportes, las opciones siempre serán de seguir subiendo.


----------



## morgan (20 Jun 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Estaba mirando a la otra niña de mis ojos, Gamesa y ... ¿Ven lo mismo que yo?
> 
> En resumen, que en teoría debería andar un tiempo entre los 6 - 6,50 y si perdiera los 6 con volumen, lo suyo sería ponerse corto hasta que llegue entre los 5,50 y los 5.
> 
> ¿Como lo veis?



Hola a todos. Claca, al final la predicción de gamesa que hice en ese mensaje que autocito se cumplió :Baile:.

Mi método para predecir, basado en pepinos y zanahorias, parece que funciona .

Entre el largo al bbva del viernes y el corto de hoy a gamesa, ya he llenado el zurrón para los owneds de aquí a un tiempo. Los 2 días mas jrandes de mi vida bursatil. A ver si el fin de semana tengo un rato para ver que hacer en próximas sesiones, que el mercado está muy enrarecido.


----------



## Livrac (20 Jun 2011)

Felicidades a LCASC y demás padres, serán una buena generación.


<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E7g0PcT9f7s?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Salu2


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Volvemos a estar en la zona chunga. Los yankis todavía no han demostrado querer subir con fuerza y lo más probable es que el IBEX no quiera marcarse un solo.


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

Tras estas últimas sesiones tenemos formado un HCHi justo ahí, por eso pienso que difícilmente se atreverá a romper sin el apoyo del mercado americano.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2011)

Buenos dias 
Quiero sangre Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10153 SL ceñido


S2


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2011)

saltado el sl y fuera


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

Pues está rompiendo y con fuerza


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2011)

Qué pena haberme metido en TRE sin conocer los mercados. Ya llevo varias, entre el SAN y el largo de ayer, al que le saco un 3%. 

Lo que es una matanza es lo de T5...


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué pena haberme metido en TRE sin conocer los mercados. Ya llevo varias, entre el SAN y el largo de ayer, al que le saco un 3%.
> 
> Lo que es una matanza es lo de T5...



Lo importante es aprender. Muchos se llevan un palo y lo dejan para siempre, pero, como en todo, la práctica hace al maestro, por eso es tan importante controlar el apalancamiento, pues hay que conservar algo de capital para cuando se empieza a interiorizar la dinámica del mercado.


----------



## @@strom (21 Jun 2011)

Claca, sigo con las inteles compradas a 20$. Está preciosa, mirad como mengua el volumen en la última caida. 

A medio plazo tiene que ir a 26$, proyección de ese hchienso:ienso:


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Claca, sigo con las inteles compradas a 20$. Está preciosa, mirad como mengua el volumen en la última caida.
> 
> A medio plazo tiene que ir a 26$, proyección de ese hchienso:ienso:



El problema, como ya te comenté, es que es un valor muy lateral. En mi opinión pesa más esto último que algunas de las figuras que va desarrollando.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2011)

Un señor que sabe mucho de Bolsa me recomendó ayer Vivendi. Ahí lo dejo. 

Como podéis imaginar, no soy su CEO ni tengo intereses creados en ella...


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2011)

compre, compre a ver si va parriba, que ya toca. Yo tengo 1k despues de Reyes... a 20,20... como pierda los mínimos de Marzo, les van a dar morcillas a los gabachos.


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

Vamos a sumar posts para el pony: referencia importantísima para el SAN, los 8,10.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Jun 2011)

pues a mi vivendi no me mola...... la veo con mas ganas de bajar q de subir (a corto igual gana un euro o asi, pero a medio plazo la veo mas abajo)

el ibex esta en un punto q si supera el 10200 igual se va al 10400....... pero no creo q sea ni algo directo ni facil (si llegan a desembolsar el dinero este finde pasado hubieramos tocado el 10400 a la velocidad de la luz, pero les han jodido los planes.......2 semanas de retraso para la happy hour griega)

de todas maneras, es increible como los ciudadanos dejan q los politicos hagan lo q les sale de los 00 y q tengan q llegar las epocas de crisis para darnos cuenta de como se rien de nosotros a la cara (dejamos a las zorras las llaves del corral de las gallinas y de guardia para vigilar al gallinero a los lobos)


----------



## rosonero (21 Jun 2011)

Barroso advierte de que "no hay plan B" para Grecia · ELPAÍS.com

_Grecia vota hoy la moción de confianza sobre el primer ministro Yorgos Papandreu y en apenas una semana tendrá su prueba de fuego: debe aprobar por lo civil o por lo militar un severo plan de austeridad que incluye miles de despidos de funcionarios, bajada de sueldos y de pensiones y un programa de privatizaciones que prácticamente solo deja en manos del Estado las islas y el Partenón. ¿Y si eso falla? "No hay plan B", ha asegurado el presidente de la Comisión Europea, José Manuel Durao Barroso. Si Grecia no aprueba los recortes -con una tensión social creciente en la calle contra esa propuesta?"no hay alternativa", ha afirmado en rueda de prensa._ ...

Lo mejor del artículo, la foto 

Pd. Caoentó, ya no se ven las fotos directamente, menudo lonchafinista esta hecho este Calopez.


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Barroso advierte de que "no hay plan B" para Grecia · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Lo mejor del artículo, la foto
> 
> ...


----------



## Masta_Killa (21 Jun 2011)

Compré SAN hace una semana, y después de subidas y bajadas, acabo de vender para desentenderme un tiempo. Poco más de 150 € de ganancias, aunque me da que la cosa seguirá subiendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Compré SAN hace una semana, y después de subidas y bajadas, acabo de vender para desentenderme un tiempo. Poco más de 150 € de ganancias, aunque me da que la cosa seguirá subiendo.



Pues va ser que sí.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jun 2011)

¿Ahora te ponen avatar obligatorio?


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ahora te ponen avatar obligatorio?



Y nada menos que sprites sacados del "Galaxian" de 8 bits... el tal calopez nos ha salido retro-kirsch, según parece.

Pues ya sabes, BL, hora de renovarse: por qué no te pones un Avatar? digamos, hum.... el icono del Microsoft Excel ? :XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2011)

Entonces, mañana va a ser el todo o nada en la bolsa dependiendo de la decisión del parlamento griego...


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Jun 2011)

lo curioso de estos dias del ibex es q esta alcista, pero a mi me cuadraria mas unas bajaditas antes de la happy hour griega y q a raiz de ella subidon, subidon

para mi no es lo de mañana, creo q es solo mocion de censura, es paso 1...... pero luego tiene una semanita y pico para comulgar con ruedas de molino.......eso si sera decisivo


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> lo curioso de estos dias del ibex es q esta alcista, pero a mi me cuadraria mas unas bajaditas antes de la happy hour griega y q a raiz de ella subidon, subidon




Nadie quiere perderse los primeros euros, y dan por descontado que o el parlamento heleno o la UE darán su brazo a torcer.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nadie quiere perderse los primeros euros, y dan por descontado que o el parlamento heleno o la UE darán su brazo a torcer.



esto no es asi, van a ser dos semanas de bandazos y volatilidad (vi lo q pusiste en forocoches xD yo ayer fui gacela asustadiza )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jun 2011)

Jo, jo, jo, eres una mina pollastre.

Le queda poco porque ya podría estar usando php y mysql pero no quiero chapuzas, prefiero lo malo conocido, en vacaciones abandonaré Excel.


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

Ya casi estamos en esos 10.250 que esperaba. Mucho volver a los 6.000 puntos, que si triángulos rotos, que si malas noticias y guano, pero a corto plazo el lado más jugoso ha estado en los largos, dando desde esos 9.830 un rebote la mar de majo. Ahora, no obstante, toca ser prudentes, porque el IBEX llega a la siguiente zona de control.







Es complicado imaginar un IBEX desatado al alza sin que el SAN rompa su resistencia. Ese pequeño margen que le quedaría hasta la bajista que conforma la cuña podría ser el rango 10.250-300 en el índice, que es, precisamente, la referencia a vigilar.

Menos noticias y más gráficos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2011)

Tcnicas Reunidas logra dos contratos de 70 millones en Rusia y Turqua,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Muy a mi pesar hoy he metido un mini largo, ganandome unos miserillos pipos, que me han sabido mal y todo, lo reconozco, a mi me gusta el guano.

Espero claca que no te equivoques y los 250 sean el tope y de ahi, guano mix.
Hoy habla bernanke.

Algun niño nuevo?


----------



## debianita (21 Jun 2011)

BL :XX: :XX: Menudo avatar, me encanta, el Sr Pollastre y sus ideas ... 

A ver que dice el barbas, él es el que manda 8:


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tcnicas Reunidas logra dos contratos de 70 millones en Rusia y Turqua,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> Muy a mi pesar hoy he metido un mini largo, ganandome unos miserillos pipos, que me han sabido mal y todo, lo reconozco, a mi me gusta el guano.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que sean el tope ¿eh? No tengo una bola de cristal. El caso es que es una zona de resistencia importante que coincide con la cuña del SAN, lo cual ayudará a ver si quiere romper realmente o simplemente mareará la perdiz para recortar de nuevo.

El AT no consiste sólo en localizar resistencias y soportes, eso sería muy fácil, sino en interpretar qué continuará haciendo el precio una vez ha interactuado con ellos, ahí está el verdadero arte en el asunto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2011)

que les pasa a los gringos que estan pepones totalllll


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que les pasa a los gringos que estan pepones totalllll




Juraría que con la subida de Commerzbank y resto del DAX a última hora... filtraciones desde Grecia.

Seguimos haciendo como que no va a quebrar inocho:


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo, eres una mina pollastre.
> 
> Le queda poco porque ya podría estar usando php y mysql pero no quiero chapuzas, prefiero lo malo conocido, en vacaciones abandonaré Excel.





Tus habilidades con el paint rivalizan con las del mismísimo místico tonuelístico ::


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tus habilidades con el paint rivalizan con las del mismísimo místico tonuelístico ::



joder que arte con el paint... ::


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2011)

Me paso por aqui solo para deciros que la votacion griega de esta noche ha salido favorable al papanatas, asi que tomad estrategias para mañana.

Un saludo y buena suerte.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Me paso por aqui solo para deciros que la votacion griega de esta noche ha salido favorable al papanatas, asi que tomad estrategias para mañana.
> 
> Un saludo y buena suerte.




Subidón.

Una cosa, nunca he comprado fuera de mercado. Si doy una orden ahora, ¿cómo entra? ¿se pone en alguna cola?


----------



## explorador (22 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> *Subidón*.
> 
> Una cosa, nunca he comprado fuera de mercado. Si doy una orden ahora, ¿cómo entra? ¿se pone en alguna cola?



se prudente, la moción de confianza la ha aprobado la casta, el pueblo tiene rodeado al parlamento con intención de prenderle fuego a la mínima posibilidad que tengan y el euro a estas horas bajando, se prudente, que de subidón puede pasarse a guano.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2011)

explorador dijo:


> se prudente, la moción de confianza la ha aprobado la casta, el pueblo tiene rodeado al parlamento con intención de prenderle fuego a la mínima posibilidad que tengan y el euro a estas horas bajando, se prudente, que de subidón puede pasarse a guano.



Ya estoy dentro, no puedo variar demasiado mis posiciones. Pero no creo que el pueblo pueda cambiar nada, la casta y los defraudadores ya han arruinado el país, y aunque el ejército deba sacar los tanques van a sacar la reforma adelante. 

Creo que ellos mismos no entienden las repercusiones del NO, Albania iba a ser millonaria a su lado durante décadas. El expolio ya se llevó a cabo, esto es inevitable.


----------



## Abner (22 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo, eres una mina pollastre.
> 
> Le queda poco porque ya podría estar usando php y mysql pero no quiero chapuzas, prefiero lo malo conocido, en vacaciones abandonaré Excel.



Sí, claro, porque ya vemos lo bien que funciona el mysql y el php en el servidor de calópez :XX::XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Vamos pallá


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex 10225


S2


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre.Vamos pallá
> 
> 
> ...




Pareces Nosferatu, todo el día con la sangre ::


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pareces Nosferatu, todo el día con la sangre ::



Es una frase mítica del hilo.
Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Jun 2011)

alguno q controle los mercados americanos me puede decir donde le sale que les toca darse la vuelta? (a mi en 1300, pero parece q hoy ya quieren mirar al sur)


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguno q controle los mercados americanos me puede decir donde le sale que les toca darse la vuelta? (a mi en 1300, pero parece q hoy ya quieren mirar al sur)



El DJI está en la zona 12200.
Es una resistencia fuerte y significativa por el nº de veces que ha hecho girar la cotización.
Lo que sea será pronto.
S2


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Jun 2011)

Alguna vez he leído por los hilos del IBEX de gente que usa las redes neuronales para el trading. He encontrado en otro foro un programa que recomiendan, querría saber si lo conocéis y qué os parece: Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction

Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction

Es bastante caro (a eso imagino que después habrá que añadir suscripciones para tener datos a tiempo real...): Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction

Yo utilizo Pro Real Time ahora, y estoy viendo que este tiene muchas más funcionalidades bastante interesantes.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El DJI está en la zona 12200.
> Es una resistencia fuerte y significativa por el nº de veces que ha hecho girar la cotización.
> Lo que sea será pronto.
> S2



gracias  yo es q miro mas el S&P pero me vale esa referencia tambien

veremos q hacen


----------



## Abner (22 Jun 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Alguna vez he leído por los hilos del IBEX de gente que usa las redes neuronales para el trading. He encontrado en otro foro un programa que recomiendan, querría saber si lo conocéis y qué os parece: Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction
> 
> Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction
> 
> ...



No malgaste su dinero, creo que pollastre que es el ejperto en redes estaría de acuerdo. Yo que me estoy pegando intentando implementar diversos tipos de arquitecturas de redes neuronales ya le digo que sin un conocimiento medianamente profundo de redes no tendría sentido el usar el software, porque para usted sería como una caja negra, y sería dar palos de ciego. En la misma web le dicen que no son expertos en trading, que será usted el que tenga que inventarse sus arquitecturas y elegir las entradas que le den mejores resultados. 

Hombre, si le sobra el dinero a espuertas me imagino que si quiere darse el capricho se lo puede dar. Pero también supongo que si le saliera el dinero por las orejas lo que estaría pensando ahora mismo es en el destino de sus próximas vacaciones, ¿Bora-Bora o Maldivas? y no en cómo palmar pasta en el chicharribes. Vamos, a mí si me toca el euromillones lo último que haría sería invertirlo en Bolsa. Mejor lo invierto en chaletazos ::


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2011)

Ya van rompiendo
O Rompuy.
O como se diga.
Mola meter el dedo en el ojo...

Pd:Me encanta mi avatar
No sé como Calopez sabía que tengo los ojos verdes.
Todo un acierto.


----------



## alcorconita (22 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un señor que sabe mucho de Bolsa me recomendó ayer Vivendi. Ahí lo dejo.
> 
> Como podéis imaginar, no soy su CEO ni tengo intereses creados en ella...



Si es el Vivendi que hace ruedas te puedo asegurar que van como un tiro.

Y otro sector que está mejor que nunca son las papeleras.

PD: primer y último post en este hilo.


----------



## Livrac (22 Jun 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Alguna vez he leído por los hilos del IBEX de gente que usa las redes neuronales para el trading. He encontrado en otro foro un programa que recomiendan, querría saber si lo conocéis y qué os parece: Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction
> 
> Advanced Neural Network Software for Financial Forecasting and Stock Prediction
> 
> ...




Buenos dias 


En mi opinión, mientras haya una tendencia definida clara funcionan, en cuanto se incrementa la volatilidad los retornos naufragan. Alternativas tienes en TradeStation, IB y Whealth-Lab, semiautomáticos AmiBroker y Tradecision.

Sobre el mercado todavía no he visto el volúmen capitulación aún 8:

No creo que veamos un QE3 "oficialmente" pero Benke está negociando en secreto con los banksters, veremos.


Salu2


----------



## Abner (22 Jun 2011)

Pollastre, acabo de mandarte un MP.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2011)

Lo que no sabéis es que le voy a acabar ganando un 25% a Quabit en cuanto vuelva a la zona de los 0.14-0.15...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2011)

Philips bajando un 13% en el Eurostoxx, ¿sabemos algo?


----------



## largodeaqui (22 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Philips bajando un 13% en el Eurostoxx, ¿sabemos algo?




Profit warning de Philips: las acciones caen más de un 11% - 3175397 - elEconomista.es

Rompera los 10.250?

Edito: Pues va a ser que si...


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Profit warning de Philips: las acciones caen más de un 11% - 3175397 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Rompera los 10.250?
> 
> Edito: Pues va a ser que si...



Rompera lo que tenga que romper sea por arriba o por abajo como lleva demostrando meses. Hacen lo que les viene en gana, cuando les viene en gana.

Buena tarde.


----------



## tarrito (22 Jun 2011)

Off Topic Total
Me apetece compartirlo por los buenos momentos que me hacen pasar (Tod@s) 


El de la noticia es forero fijo-fijo ::

Cobra 75.527 euros de ms y no los devuelve porque se los ha gastado en prostitutas | Heraldo.es


----------



## Abner (22 Jun 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Off Topic Total
> Me apetece compartirlo por los buenos momentos que me hacen pasar (Tod@s)
> 
> 
> ...



Quite, quite, un forero de pro tiene suficiente herramienta y pecunio como para no necesitar recurrir a servicios. 75K, madre mía, tendrá el casco alemán pulidísimo.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Jun 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Off Topic Total
> Me apetece compartirlo por los buenos momentos que me hacen pasar (Tod@s)
> 
> 
> ...



Los gestores la han pifiado pero bien.

Algo que no me asusta, ya que llevo la contabilidad de bastantes clientes relacionados con aseguradoras, y cuadrar con estas las cifras anuales es un Sin Dios.


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya casi estamos en esos 10.250 que esperaba. Mucho volver a los 6.000 puntos, que si triángulos rotos, que si malas noticias y guano, pero a corto plazo el lado más jugoso ha estado en los largos, dando desde esos 9.830 un rebote la mar de majo. Ahora, no obstante, toca ser prudentes, porque el IBEX llega a la siguiente zona de control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y en el IBEX?







Como vemos, esos 10.250-300 son claves para el devenir del índice.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2011)

Cogiendo el billete.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

Sr. Abner, su consejo es bueno.

Por desgracia ahora mismo no puedo extenderme; estoy en el hospital debido a enfermedad de un familiar, y ya sabe Ud. que el loliphone no da para demasiadas alegrías literarias.

No obstante esto, leo con estupefacción algunos posts en el día de hoy... Permitame llegar a casa y escribir tranquilamente algunas respuestas.

Pd: presumo que su XOR ya se encuentra en perfecto y completo funcionamiento, que diría Darth Vader? xD



Abner dijo:


> No malgaste su dinero, creo que pollastre que es el ejperto en redes estaría de acuerdo. Yo que me estoy pegando intentando implementar diversos tipos de arquitecturas de redes neuronales ya le digo que sin un conocimiento medianamente profundo de redes no tendría sentido el usar el software, porque para usted sería como una caja negra, y sería dar palos de ciego. En la misma web le dicen que no son expertos en trading, que será usted el que tenga que inventarse sus arquitecturas y elegir las entradas que le den mejores resultados.
> 
> Hombre, si le sobra el dinero a espuertas me imagino que si quiere darse el capricho se lo puede dar. Pero también supongo que si le saliera el dinero por las orejas lo que estaría pensando ahora mismo es en el destino de sus próximas vacaciones, ¿Bora-Bora o Maldivas? y no en cómo palmar pasta en el chicharribes. Vamos, a mí si me toca el euromillones lo último que haría sería invertirlo en Bolsa. Mejor lo invierto en chaletazos ::


----------



## Abner (22 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Abner, su consejo es bueno.
> 
> Por desgracia ahora mismo no puedo extenderme; estoy en el hospital debido a enfermedad de un familiar, y ya sabe Ud. que el loliphone no da para demasiadas alegrías literarias.
> 
> ...



Mi red BP está estupendísimamente, me hace unos XOR con unos errores pequeñísimos, y con momentum para un entrenamiento rápido, fino y seguro como las compresas :XX::XX: 

Espero que lo de su familiar no sea grave.
Un saludo.


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cogiendo el billete.



No es tan fácil, ahora ya estamos en una zona crítica. A parte los yankis han dejado en el VIX un gap por arriba, normalmente éste los cierra rápido, así que no sería de extrañar que si seguimos encallados en esta zona tengamos un recorte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jun 2011)

Aparezco para decir que HOY SI habla Bernanke, y segun los analistos, tendra un discurso muy dulce, haciendole el gusto al mercado, asi que igual se lo toman pepon el resto de semana. Los metaleros andan con la mosca detras de la oreja. Repito que no tengo ni idea de lo que pasara, pero hoy puede ser un primer paso en el desenlace que vislumbramos, suerte a todos.

Muy buenos estos ultimos post claca.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> En mi opinión, mientras haya una tendencia definida clara funcionan, en cuanto se incrementa la volatilidad los retornos naufragan. Alternativas tienes en TradeStation, IB y Whealth-Lab, semiautomáticos AmiBroker y Tradecision.




No se ofenda, pero anda usted "algo" despistado.

Una red neural es un _aproximador universal no lineal_; esto es, y en lengua vernácula, una "función" (esto no es estrictamente cierto, pero bueno) capaz de mapear un sistema multivariable no linear, y ofrecer una salida (uni o multivariable) esperable.

El modelo matemático que más se ajusta al mercado es un tema de debate candente, sobre el que aún hay mucho que discutir sin duda. A mí me gusta definirlo como un modelo estocástico cuasi-aleatorio. Note el "cuasi": lo que se espera de una red neural es que sea capaz de aislar el _delta ruido _ y obtener una señal principal.

Así pues, decir que una red neural sólo es capaz de predecir en tendencia, es no saber lo que es, o lo que hace, una red neural; para eso tiene Ud. soluciones mucho, mucho más sencillas de implementar y con un coste computacional muy inferior, como son los sistemas de regresión lineales. 

Usar tecnología NN para tendencias, es matar moscas a cañonazos. Como una vez le dije a nuestro líder espiritual, el Capitán Zulomán: "incluso un chimpancé es capaz de operar en tendencia".

Si Ud. prueba a coger su PR (_Performance Record_, auditado) y lo entrega a una casa de trading profesional para ver si le contratan como trader (algo muy común en Londres / Frankfurt / NY ) y su PR data de los años previos a Lehman Brothers (2008), se lo echarán para atrás con la explicación de que "no tiene mérito, ya que el mercado estaba en tendencia" (conozco de casos reales).

Tristes redes neurales, si sólo sirvieran para operar en tendencia...

Otro animal muy distinto, es que Ud. pretenda obtener algún tipo de beneficio económico usando paquetes de software "generalistas" (me da igual que sean de pago o no), es decir, disponibles al público. 

Incluso cuando algunos de ellos incorporasen ciertas funcionalidades de "redes neurales" (lo pongo entre comillas porque suelen dejar mucho, pero mucho que desear) por la simple observación de la *EMH * en su versión débil, ese software carece de ningún potencial para hacerle ganar a Ud. dinero alguno, por cuanto lo ha diluído al hacerse de dominio público su conocimiento.

Para darse cuenta realmente del potencial de las NNs, como bien ha dicho el Sr. Abner, hay que trabajarlas desde la base: eso incluye fumarse varios tochos infumables (que no incunables) de matemáticas, y muchas horas de programación para implementar Ud. mismo los algoritmos que mejor se adapten a su forma de operar. 

Ningún software que Ud. consiga "por ahí" le hará ganar dinero, ni basado en NNs, ni basado en técnicas de reproducción del calamar croata en cautividad. 

Esto debería servir de advertencia para los foreros que se sientan tentados a malgastar su dinero en "black boxes" y sistemas "mágicos" varios de los que venden por ahí... hay miles de formas mejores de gastar ese dinero, de verdad.

Un saludo,


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2011)

Impresionante la subida del crudo, aqui huele a impresora de lejos, pero esta vez láser, que imprime mas rapido.

Venga un chutecito de volatilidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jun 2011)

Muy buena explicacion, que para los monos entre los que me inlcluyo, nos aclara que estamos en un mundo de maquinas y mm. Pero creo que ha perdido usted una oportunidad unica para vender su cacharro, ya sabe el burro es bueno, grande y joven.

La FED a lo suyo:

Mantiene tipos, sigue con el "extended period of time", sigue pensando en acabar el QE2 a su hora pero dice que revisará las tenencias de activos y tamaño regularmente y que está preparada para hacer ajustes si fuera necesario. Dice que la economía va más lenta de lo que creía pero por motivos temporales (¿recuperación de Japón?).


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero creo que ha perdido usted una oportunidad unica para vender su cacharro, ya sabe el burro es bueno, grande y joven.




Mire, dar consejos en este mundo es muy arriesgado: ninguno poseemos la verdad absoluta, y antes o después, todos la cagamos.

No obstante, creo que puedo darle este consejo y quedarme tranquilo al 99,9% de que no le estoy mintiendo:

Si alguien, quien sea, alguna vez, viene a explicarle las bondades de su producto para "hacer trading", y que por lo tanto debería Ud. comprarlo debido a sus innegables ventajas y celebérrimos beneficios tanto presentes como futuros....

No se dé la vuelta y se vaya _andando _Ud.
Directamente, salga _corriendo_.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Impresionante la subida del crudo, aqui huele a impresora de lejos, pero esta vez láser, que imprime mas rapido.



Ud., es impagable. 

No nos deje nunca ::


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud., es impagable.
> 
> No nos deje nunca ::



Mas pronto de lo que piensas amigo, ademas no puedo cambiar el destino, mas quisiera.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2011)

Joder que asco, los índices no se mueven ni a patadas.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mas pronto de lo que piensas amigo, ademas no puedo cambiar el destino, mas quisiera.



ienso:ienso: .


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mas pronto de lo que piensas amigo, ademas no puedo cambiar el destino, mas quisiera.



¿¿¿Y eso???


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿¿¿Y eso???



Primero fue el Capitán....

Luego RafaXL....

el hilo se nos va, pecatísima.


pd: oh, y olvidé mencionar que Fran200 desapareció de la noche a la mañana. Casi había llegado a apreciar a ese pollo, un tanto _kirsch _en sus opiniones sobre coches, pero debo admitir que casi lo echo de menos.

Estaremos asistiendo al fin del QE2 en el HVEI35?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jun 2011)

De esta ludopatia solo se sale de dos maneras, o millonario o arruinado.

Fran200 probablemente permanezca al primer grupo, zuloman esta intentando vender zulillos, pues esta claro que pertenece al grupo dos .

Volveran como las golondrinas, como volvera MM, o rafaxl, desde la city o wall street, ese seria un destino insuperable para rafaxl. Pero si os vais y no volveis, no olvidar que esta zona vaparriba.

PD: Bernanke: "Un impago de Grecia conmocionaría a los mercados" - 3177723 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Livrac (22 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenas noches, CD
> 
> En las últimas dos semanas, dudo mucho que un sistema (_ningún _sistema) haya podido proyectar nada. Hay auténtico pánico en el mercado, con operaciones brutales en las DP que obtienen contrapartida a los pocos minutos (asunto éste excepcional, por cuanto esta gente suele abrir posiciones duraderas).
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> No se ofenda, pero anda usted "algo" despistado.
> 
> Una red neural es un _aproximador universal no lineal_; esto es, y en lengua vernácula, una "función" (esto no es estrictamente cierto, pero bueno) capaz de mapear un sistema multivariable no linear, y ofrecer una salida (uni o multivariable) esperable.
> 
> ...




Mira salado, yo soy serio cuando hablo de estos temas. Y trato de dar algún consejo basado en la experiencia.


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2011)

S2 desde el curro
Berni no mola
El DJI haciendo la caidita de Roma
Poooodeeemos!!


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2011)

Lo que buscamos para ganar dinero de forma consistente en el tiempo no lo van a encontrar en ningún tenderete. Aquí sistemas Ad-Hoc y el resto son una forma fácil de perder dinero por dos vías. 
Cuando compra el paquete
Y cuando deja de funcionar, cuando gente con un equipo humano competente a su alrededor se encarga de desplumarle (Esto ocurrirá en cuanto vean posiciones monetarias atractivas, léase "apetitosas")


Sr Chinito

Luis creo que cualquier día aparecerá, pero está liado con diseño de fondos de alto riesgo. Así que si aparece algún día, que tenga tiempo, pues aparecerá (cuando hablo con él le digo que se acuerdan por aquí, pero claro el tiempo y los horarios no le dejan)

Sr. Rafaxl dejar de vez en cuando una de sus perlas, sea la hora que sea, es uno de los alicientes del hilo...así que ya sabe.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ienso:ienso: .





pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿¿¿Y eso???



Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).

A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Primero fue el Capitán....
> 
> Luego RafaXL....
> 
> ...



Hoyga, no he desaparecido incluso me he aventurado a dar proyecciones caseras con más o menos acierto. 

Que sería este foro sin esas discusiones frikis...pues como un Dodge Daytona sin alerón ::


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).
> 
> A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.



Suerte hamijo.

En este hilo, siempre tendrá su ventana.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).
> 
> A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.



Animo chaval, siempre hacia adelante con la cabeza alta. Por tu post se puede intuir que eres un tío competente, la suerte les llega a los que la buscan y se la merecen


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).
> 
> A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.



Animo, y que todo se solucione.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).
> 
> A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.




Vaya por Dios, hombre. Lo siento.

Yo atravieso algo parecido en estos momentos. Sólo queda voluntad, paciencia y aguantar (otra no hay).

Ya lo decía El Cuervo: "nunca llueve eternamente"

(aunque a veces parece que nos tiran las piscinas de mierda encima en modo non-stop...)


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hoyga, no he desaparecido incluso me he aventurado a dar proyecciones caseras con más o menos acierto.
> 
> Que sería este foro sin esas discusiones frikis...pues como un Dodge Daytona sin alerón ::




¿Planea Ud. volver al curro? Siempre he sentido curiosidad por esas "rotaciones" que hacen los _prop traders _ (presumo que Ud. se encuadra en esa categoría, corríjame por favor si me equivoco), según las cuales pasan X semanas (incluso meses) en barbecho, para luego pasar Y semanas/meses currando.

Se prodiga Ud. poco, por otra parte. Déjese caer más, hombre, aunque sea con comentarios lacerantes acerca de la inevitable futilidad de los "sistemas de aficionado" (fran200 dixit  )

Este hilo vive de la calidad de sus foreros. Ud. aportó bastante en su día. 

¿Qué tal si no nos abandona del todo?


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2011)

No señor, no les he abandonado, sigo a diario el hilo. 

Lo que no me prodigo es en dar niveles de cotización como antes o tan alegremente, ya que su fiabilidad no es la que se daba en su momento y no quiero llevar a nadie a decisiones erróneas o influir en algún modo en sus actuaciones en el mercado.

Y a la pregunta de si voy a volver: No, "estoy quemado"


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Mira salado, yo soy serio cuando hablo de estos temas. Y trato de dar algún consejo basado en la experiencia.
> 
> 
> Salu2




Veo que no me ha entendido Ud., o tal vez yo no he sido capaz de explicarme con claridad.

Incluye Ud. en su respuesta mi post anterior sobre volatibilidad en los mercados estas 2-3 últimas semanas; presumo que quiere usarlo para respaldar su punto de vista.

Permítame entonces explicarle la diferencia entre operar en tendencia, operar en leoncio, y operar en pánico.

(a) Operar en tendencia es lo que todo el mundo sabe hacer. Es intuitivo, fácil, sencillo; cualquiera puede hacerlo. El mercado es lineal.

(b) Operar en leoncio es cuando no se opera en tendencia, pero tenemos un lateral capaz de destruir sus finanzas (+-400 puntos del Daxie, por ejemplo). El mercado es estocástico cuasi-aleatorio. Caos aparente, pero con señal subyacente.

(c) Operar en pánico es cuando ni siquiera a los leoncios las operaciones les salen bien. El mercado es un sistema indeterminista. Mejor vaya Ud. a Las Vegas a gastar su dinero.

Sepa Ud. que una estructura neural adecuadamente diseñada y entrenada puede hacer que se gane la vida en (a) y (b). Nada hará que se gane la vida en (c). 

Respeto la experiencia que Ud. dice poseer, pero si en su experiencia una estructura neural tan sólo le permite ganar dinero en (a), permítame decirle que su experiencia es demasiado breve.


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Motivos personales, ya expuse una vez el tema creo. Mi suegro anda con el innombrable y la señora pasando un mal trago del copon, encima ando sin currar desde enero, los estudios van tirando pero aun queda... estoy bastante cansadete y necesito un pequeño retiro , hace bien poco anduve con una crisis de ansiedad (me paso como al yago lamela, no creia que me pudiera pasar pero paso).
> 
> A caso no se nota en mi forma de postear que estoy como la verga del nacho vidal?? toooooooo tenso.



Soy demasiado joven como para dar lecciones a nadie, aunque sí puedo decirte que en aquellas ocasiones, que desgraciadamente son demasiadas, en las que parece que nada funciona, que algo está rematadamente mal en el universo, ayuda mucho rebuscar en el interior de uno mismo y encontrar la estabilidad que falta ahí fuera. Aunque el mundo sea un completo caos, no podemos permitirnos que lo único que controlamos se nos vaya de las manos. Es difícil hallar pensamientos positivos y tener ganas de realizar buenas acciones cuando las circunstancias nos empujan hacia la depresión, pero es lo único que nos queda, sólo por eso debemos esforzarnos y hallar fuerzas para lograr apreciar la belleza de esos pequeños actos que temporalmente logran arrancar un mínimo de sentido a la realidad. Se ve en la cara de los padres cuando pasean a sus hijos o cuando nos ayudamos unos a otros; a veces es una cómplice conversación con un desconocido que nos recuerda que las cosas podrían funcionar de otro modo. Sea lo que sea que pase fuera, al menos que haya un poco de orden en casa.

Sé que no sirve de nada, pero muchos ánimos. Pásate por aquí siempre que quieras, hamijo.


----------



## ex-perto (22 Jun 2011)

ahora que se va a poner interesante la cosa la gente huye despavorida, nos vemos en los 6000 del ibex!!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No se ofenda, pero anda usted "algo" despistado.
> 
> Una red neural es un _aproximador universal no lineal_; esto es, y en lengua vernácula, una "función" (esto no es estrictamente cierto, pero bueno) capaz de mapear un sistema multivariable no linear, y ofrecer una salida (uni o multivariable) esperable.
> 
> ...



Gracias, pollastre.

Simplemente preguntaba porque he recordado que hablabais por aquí alguna vez de redes neuronales, y quería saber si conocíais el programa. Yo de momento uso PRT, y me apaño, pero voy mirando otros de vez en cuando por si me parecen más adecuados para lo que hago.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Jun 2011)

rafaxl, espero q todos los problemas q ahora te obligan a dejarnos se solucionen proxima y positivamente (si los indices se van al guano recuerda q es pq nos abandonaste  )

podemos estar ante un techo en USA, mañana confirmara si bajan o lo rompen, pero irian bien unas caiditas antes de "la gran bajada de pantalones griega" q de no producirse daria lugar a una pelicula llamada " esta casa (europa) es una ruina" 

he leido q no hay Q3 pero q durante unos meses seguira sin quitar liquidez al mercado??? (reinvertir lo q le vence durante 4 meses si no he entendido mal ) es asi?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo que no me ha entendido Ud., o tal vez yo no he sido capaz de explicarme con claridad.
> 
> Incluye Ud. en su respuesta mi post anterior sobre volatibilidad en los mercados estas 2-3 últimas semanas; presumo que quiere usarlo para respaldar su punto de vista.
> 
> ...




Si es tan "fácil" como saber si se está o no en tendencia y seguirla, ¿entonces para qué complicarse tanto, si no es necesario estar siempre dentro del mercado (pudiendo irse a otro)?


----------



## Stuyvesant (23 Jun 2011)

Deberíamos empezar a montar una acampada de Indignados del IBEX35. Así al menos haríamos vida social mientras le metemos al botas.

(Vosotros, yo estoy apoyado en la valla de la obra. Cuando entre, gracias a los amigos asiáticos, será para darle el descabello a algún mariquita que me fastidie, en modo OPM)

Animo rafaxl, que todo se supera. ¿No ves ya los 17.000 en las verdes praderas? 


Arriba ese espíritu. Si esto aguanta lo suficiente, calopez palmará de un cólico nefrítico y el foro volverá a la anormalidad.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Si es tan "fácil" como saber si se está o no en tendencia y seguirla, ¿entonces para qué complicarse tanto, si no es necesario estar siempre dentro del mercado (pudiendo irse a otro)?



Porque llevamos unos tres años sin tendencia (desde Lehmans, 2008). Por eso el trading se ha vuelto tan jodidamente difícil.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2011)

joer están ustedes de un prolijo... 

rafaxl, mi padre tambien nos los puso de corbata hace 3 añitos y ahí sigue dando guerra , el jodío. y hoy hasta le encuentro alguna cosa positiva a la experiencia. claro que soy de natural tontorrón, así que no me haga mucho caso. Pero trate de ver y transmitir el mayor grado de optimismo "que sea posible" en cada momento y verá que las cosas van mejor. Poquito, pero mejor. Sí, en lo laboral tambien, créame...

Pero amos a ver señor Pollastre, ¿le gana usted pasta de verdad a tanto cachibache? Ya me da que lo hace usted por amor al arte (o a la ciencia en este caso). Y aquí estamos a hacer pasta... que luego dedicaremos a caridad, beneficencia, justicia o banalidades, ya es otra historia.

Respecto a programas, sistemas de trading, señales, etc, etc, etc... Los neófitos tienen que tener clara una cosa: un sistema capaz de hacer millonario a todo el mundo es por definición imposible. Alguien tiene que palmar para que otro gane. Todavía ayer me topé con estos de thefxcharts.com, que por 199 ñapas al mes le garantizan 4-10 operaciones al mes con un 100% de aciertos.... Y alguien trataba de convencerme de que lo estaba usando y que iba de cine... 

Mire, si yo tengo un sistema que me asegura ganar siempre, lo primero, no se lo doy a nadie, porque si tenemos el mismo sistema, las ganancias, aún siendo seguras, tenemos que repartirlas. Para que a mí me compense el trato tendrá usted que pagarme a mí por el sistema, tanto como dejo de ganar al compartirlo. Y lo segundo, le pido dinero prestado a todo dios para invertirlo apalancado hasta las cartolas. Y repetiría la operación una y otra vez. Un número fácil: si su sistema le garantiza 4 posiciones ganadoras al mes (y ninguna perdedora) con un margen del 2% cada una, en dos años habrá multiplicado su dinero por 6. Si le da el 3%, lo multiplicaría por 17! Si consigo un 4% por operación, a los dos años habría multiplicado la pasta por 43!!!


En el SP, hoy no he estado al mercado y me he perdido toda la fiesta, cagüen la...


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2011)

Para todos aquellos que están pasándolo mal: en un mismo trimestre corté con una novia con la que estuve 6 años y a la que no podía querer más, dejé el trabajo porque no era feliz y a mi padre le diagnosticaron un cáncer de médula espinal avanzado, casi incurable.

De verdad que pensé que de esa yo no salía, y que si salía jamás volvería a la felicidad de mi estado anterior.

Pasados 3 años, mi padre fue tratado en el IVO de Valencia de manera impecable, se le aisló en una "habitación burbuja", le hicieron un auto transplante de médula y, tras varias semanas de poder verlo sólo y solo por una ventanita medio inconsciente, ya hace meses que estoy hasta las narices del coñazo que vuelve a dar  Con dolores de espalda porque se le deshicieron 3 vértebras por la enfermedad, que han sido suplidas por otras artificiales, pero sano. Llevo un año con una chica maravillosa, guapa, inteligente y muy dulce. Además, jamás discuto con ella, cosa que hacía constantemente con la anterior. Y tengo un trabajo que me gusta, me permite forear y llevar un tren de vida muy, muy superior al antiguo.

Lo que, como ya imagiáis, quiero decir, es que hace no demasiado estaba hundido por la ruptura con la persona que amaba, sin trabajo y veía cómo se me iba la persona que más quería del mundo... y pasar por aquellos momentos tan duros me hacen disfrutar más estos. En aquellos momentos todo el mundo me decía "de todo se sale, ya verás como el futuro puede traer cosas maravillosas", y no les creía. Pues sí, las trae. Y aunque se sucedan los días negros, grises, fríos... hasta en Laponia acaba saliendo el sol.


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que están pasándolo mal: en un mismo trimestre corté con una novia con la que estuve 6 años y a la que no podía querer más, dejé el trabajo porque no era feliz y a mi padre le diagnosticaron un cáncer de médula espinal avanzado, casi incurable.
> 
> De verdad que pensé que de esa yo no salía, y que si salía jamás volvería a la felicidad de mi estado anterior.
> 
> ...



Post dedicado a los eternos pesimistas y grises que pululan por el foro.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

Anímo rafaxl... :X


yo cuando estoy un poco bajo... abro la cuenta de R4 y le meto al botas... la sensación de tranquilidad y paz interior es inigualable... :baba:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porque llevamos unos tres años sin tendencia (desde Lehmans, 2008). Por eso el trading se ha vuelto tan jodidamente difícil.



Hombre, pero tampoco ha sido así en todos los mercados. Por ejemplo, en los metales, sobre todo la plata, no ha ido nada mal desde ese año (hasta que empezó este mayo), desde que se recuperaron del bajón que pegaron también, claro.

Realmente lo que quería decir es que no creo que sea tan sencillo reconocer que se está en tendencia *y que se va a seguir estando*, teniendo únicamente que operar a favor de la misma. Si fuera tan fácil, lo haría tanta gente que dejaría de ser rentable. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

yo creo q no hay q mirar tanto si hay tendencia de largo plazo o no, los indices todos los dias dan oportunidades y se ha podido hacer (y perder) mucho dinero en estos 3 años


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jun 2011)

Sr. Claca. ¿Cómo vería una pérdida momentánea de los 10.000 (digamos sobre 9994) en esa sesión? 
Diga como quedaría en su gráfico.


P.d. 10144-10086. La ruptura por abajo del 86 me manda a ese 9994, y ya lleva demasiado rato machacándolo.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2011)

atman dijo:


> joer están ustedes de un prolijo...
> 
> 
> Pero amos a ver señor Pollastre, ¿le gana usted pasta de verdad a tanto cachibache? Ya me da que lo hace usted por amor al arte (o a la ciencia en este caso). Y aquí estamos a hacer pasta... que luego dedicaremos a caridad, beneficencia, justicia o banalidades, ya es otra historia.



Sr. Atman, la mayoría, sino todos, los foreros de este hilo tienen trabajo. Y de mientras, dedican unos ratos al trading.

Yo dejé mi trabajo para dedicarme al trading.

Y puedo asegurarle que el sólo amor a la ciencia, por desgracia, no paga facturas a final de mes ::


----------



## Algernon (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Atman, la mayoría, sino todos, los foreros de este hilo tienen trabajo. Y de mientras, dedican unos ratos al trading.
> 
> Yo dejé mi trabajo para dedicarme al trading.
> 
> Y puedo asegurarle que el sólo amor a la ciencia, por desgracia, no paga facturas a final de mes ::



What is your profession?

YouTube - ‪Spartans, What is your Profession?‬&rlm;


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Atman, la mayoría, sino todos, los foreros de este hilo tienen trabajo. Y de mientras, dedican unos ratos al trading.
> 
> Yo dejé mi trabajo para dedicarme al trading.
> 
> Y puedo asegurarle que el sólo amor a la ciencia, por desgracia, no paga facturas a final de mes ::



A mí me van a echar del trabajo por culpa del trading. ::


----------



## rosonero (23 Jun 2011)

Ánimo rafaxl !!! y jrande ghkghk, primero se me ha encogido el corazón (mi padre murió hace años por ese "innombrable") y después casi se me cae una lágrima pero de emoción.

Por otra parte, juro que ayer al cierre del Ibex viendo todos los grandes índices en resistencias, estuve a punto de meterle pero con tanto sentimiento alcista no me atreví :cook:

pd. Claro que no hay mal que por bien no venga, esta mañana al ver el panorama, niño, trastos y a la playa.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

No pinta mal hoy el ibex... ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2011)

Bueno rafaxl, ya me he leído el hilo y he visto tu mensaje, lamento mucho la mala racha que estás pasando, sobre todo espero que tu padre se mejore, que es lo más importante.

Creo que es buena idea alejarse del trading si no estás pasando por un buen momento, aparte que puedes perder dinero es una fuente más de tensión y preocupaciones, incluso si te salen bien las operaciones.

A modo de anécdota, ya que hablas de Yago Lamela, os diré que hace años (2001-2002) me enteré que se dedicaba bastante al mundillo de la bolsa, no sé si tendrá algo que ver con lo suyo pero el mercado que estamos viviendo estos años es bastante hdp.

El otro día me comentó mi madre que lo había visto por la calle (a Yago Lamela) y que se le veía perfectamente, supongo que habrá sufrido una racha como la que comenta rafa, todos tenemos nuestra vida más o menos compartimentada y de repente empiezan a ocurrirte desgracias por todos lados a un ritmo que no se puede asimilar, los mismos problemas, más espaciados en el tiempo, se soportan, pero así de golpe desbordan a cualquiera.

Por eso es importante quitar de la cabeza preocupaciones accesorias y centrarse en lo importante.

Ánimo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Jun 2011)

rafaxl,

animos desde aqui y una pronta recuperacion para il capo de tu familia.

la ansiedad es muy jodida. Aprovecha las vacaciones de los estudios y date un buen garbeo que te ayude a eliminar la tension del cuerpo y de la mente.

a seguir bien,

agur!


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

rosonero,

Fíjate que el IBEX estaba en resistencia, con el SAN en las mismas circunstancias, y que la gacelada empezaba a contaminarse de sentimiento alcista de muy corto plazo. Ya comenté en su día que el rebote podría llegar a los 250 y que desde ahí veríamos si habría posibilidad de continuar al alza. De momento se ha formado un techo temporal desaprovechando la oportunidad de seguir subiendo. Para la próxima vez métele sin miedo, cuando los stops están claros y la cotización se entretiene por arriba o por abajo siempre tendremos una buena oportunidad, aunque sea sólo para un intra.



Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca. ¿Cómo vería una pérdida momentánea de los 10.000 (digamos sobre 9994) en esa sesión?
> Diga como quedaría en su gráfico.
> 
> 
> P.d. 10144-10086. La ruptura por abajo del 86 me manda a ese 9994, y ya lleva demasiado rato machacándolo.



Ahora mismo el gráfico intento afinarlo para un plazo algo superior, pues con tanto lateral los niveles se solapan y es muy difícil determinar qué sirve y qué no. Tal y como lo veo yo, las referencias más importantes están algo más abajo, entre los 9.930 y los 9.897.

Ahora es importante mirar otras cosas, como el BUND y el EURO, para ver si realmente estamos desarrollando un suelo o todavía quedaría caída antes de tener algo de paz.


----------



## Livrac (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo que no me ha entendido Ud., o tal vez yo no he sido capaz de explicarme con claridad.
> 
> Incluye Ud. en su respuesta mi post anterior sobre volatibilidad en los mercados estas 2-3 últimas semanas; presumo que quiere usarlo para respaldar su punto de vista.
> 
> ...




Buenos mediodias o

Presumes mal, era para ver otro ejemplo de chorra-post.

Y siempre hay una tendencia, otra cosa es que tú no sepas verla o tú red neuronal 


Salu2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí me van a echar del trabajo por culpa del trading. ::



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me rio porque justamente, es lo que casi me sucede a mi.

Hace unos meses me llevo el ordenador personal al curro, y ahi sigo burbuja y el mercado. Cuando alguien me pregunta, le digo que es para seguir el mercado, de fichajes? me preguntan, y digo no, de la bolsa, de trabajo?te quieres ir de la empresa?, y digo no, del Ibex35, y me sueltan que ese coche no lo conocen. En resumen, ahora ya no me lo llevo al curro, y no puedo seguir losmercados en el curro.

Pero llegar a casa y ver un -2% no tiene precio.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2011)

¿Alguien recuerda quién fue el analisto que recomendaba Duro Felguera como grandísimo valor a corto plazo hace un par de semanas?

Porque lleva un tiempo bueno también.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2011)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero maaaaaaas sangre .Sigo corto desde 10225
Situado el primer SP.
Para mí el primer soporte es 9875(débil) y 9800 (fuerte)

Rafaxl
Ánimo y suerte
Pase a saludar alguna vez,ponernos al corriente,y despotricar de los leoncios.
S2


----------



## rosonero (23 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> rosonero,
> 
> Fíjate que el IBEX estaba en resistencia, con el SAN en las mismas circunstancias, y que la gacelada empezaba a contaminarse de sentimiento alcista de muy corto plazo. Ya comenté en su día que el rebote podría llegar a los 250 y que desde ahí veríamos si habría posibilidad de continuar al alza. De momento se ha formado un techo temporal desaprovechando la oportunidad de seguir subiendo. Para la próxima vez métele sin miedo, cuando los stops están claros y la cotización se entretiene por arriba o por abajo siempre tendremos una buena oportunidad, aunque sea sólo para un intra.
> ...
> .



Gracias por el apunte. Lástima de estar en unos días tan volátiles con el temita de Grecia y demás; te quedas abierto de un día para otro y el negro de Zuloman aparece a la mañana siguiente a desayunar(te)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda quién fue el analisto que recomendaba Duro Felguera como grandísimo valor a corto plazo hace un par de semanas?
> 
> Porque lleva un tiempo bueno también.



Este
Alberto Roldn - Cotizalia.com
en ie business hace dos semanas.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jun 2011)

Rafaxl, mucho ánimo, espero que la experiencia de ghkghk te sirva para ver un poco de luz. Es difícil verlo cuando se está pasando una mala racha pero es cierto que al final todo pasa.

Pollastre, ánimo a ti también, que has comentado que estabas pasando por una situación familiar delicada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2011)

Dios cuanto rojo, me voy pal curro, muevo el sp, y que dios nos bendiga.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2011)

Está tardando mucho Tonuel con su -3% certified...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca. ¿Cómo vería una pérdida momentánea de los 10.000 (digamos sobre 9994) en esa sesión?
> Diga como quedaría en su gráfico.
> 
> 
> P.d. 10144-10086. La ruptura por abajo del 86 me manda a ese 9994, y ya lleva demasiado rato machacándolo.



Había olido bien la caída temprano, pero me he quedado corto. En fin la edad no perdona


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

tonuel ande andas????????? 

estos hijos de mala leona van a apretar las clavijas bien apretadas a los griegos......... los 9800 creo q van a ser etapa del camino, no destino (y si me equivoco q venga el negro de zuloman  ) creo q los 9600-9400 q se decian la semana pasada pueden estar cerca....

pero me he puesto corto en otros indices (este ibex ultimamente solo me ha dado revolcones..... os le dejo para vosotros )


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Jun 2011)

sacyr y bbva necesitan -5% CERTIFIED

yo estoy seriamente empezando a pensar en tomarme unas vacaciones largas a ver si revienta todo de una vez (ya no es por que no hay tendencia, mas que nada porque me joderia que en un metesaca rapido se vaya el euro, el dolar, algun pais o famoso al garete se hunda la bolsa en cuestion de segundos)

ayer grecia si, ayer noche no, esta mañana la mitad si, mañana sera no porque la merkel esta con la regla, y pasado sera si porque zapatero ha dicho alguna de sus tonterias. 

que mal vivir hoygan!

edit: sacyr ha recuperado y se queda en un certified -3% (o hay -4%? )


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte. Lástima de estar en unos días tan volátiles con el temita de Grecia y demás; te quedas abierto de un día para otro y el negro de Zuloman aparece a la mañana siguiente a desayunar(te)



Es algo que no debe darte miedo si llevas el apalancamiento adecuado. Míralo así: qué es más probable, que cerrando en los 10.240 se abra con gap al alza +100 puntos ventilándose una zona chunga de resistencia sobre la cual ha caído papel durante dos sesiones, o que, aunque pueda abrir algo por encima del cierre anterior, el precio vuelva a frenar ante la lluvia de ventas (dando margen en cualquier caso de cerrar la posi si nos entra el canguelo)?


----------



## rosonero (23 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es algo que no debe darte miedo si llevas el apalancamiento adecuado. Míralo así: qué es más probable, que cerrando en los 10.240 se abra con gap al alza +100 puntos ventilándose una zona chunga de resistencia sobre la cual ha caído papel durante dos sesiones, o que, aunque pueda abrir algo por encima del cierre anterior, el precio vuelva a frenar ante la lluvia de ventas (dando margen en cualquier caso de cerrar la posi si nos entra el canguelo)?



Hombre!! es más probable la segunda opción pero no sería la primera vez que nuestro tramposo Ibex aprovecha un buen gap mañanero para ventilarse una resistencia. Supongo que el quid de la cuestión es que estoy demasiado mediatizado por las noticias, como tú bien dices, me tengo que aplicar lo de "_menos noticias y más gráficos_"


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tonuel ande andas?????????




Estaba comiendo...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estaba comiendo...



pues vete abriendo el champan que parece que se abre la temporada de cortos y esta vez para quedarse

powered by bernake (q esta detras de todo, de las subidas y las bajadas  )

edito (para pollastre): por fin he vuelto a las operaciones en verde..... :XX:


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2011)

Valga por delante que yo no soy trader (ni profesional ni amateur) solo un inversionista aficionado (usease gacela) a largo (compro de vez en cuando y solo vendo a 2 o 3 años) con ingresos estables y con un remanente de liquidez que en vez de meterlo en un banco a que se lo lleve Botin o en balcochon me he decantado por la bolsa, que por lo menos, si lo pierdo, lo pierdo yo.

Mi humilde opinion es que ahora para jugar intradia, futuros y derivados es jugar a ruleta rusa, al mas puro estilo ¨el cazador¨. Yo ni sabria ni podria. Mis respetos para aquellos que estan en el ajo y encima se sacan su racion diaria de beneficios. Si el bebe de Sarkozy se resfria el BBVA baja un 5% y si el chaval de la Merkel aprueba la tercera evaluacion de matematicas subimos a 11200. No veo que sea mal momento, en niveles entorno de los 9800 de meterse en valores clave y luego ponerse a esperar a que o bien escampe (algun dia escampará, no se si este mes o dentro de 6 o en 2013) o bien venga la tormenta perfecta que nos lleve a todos por delante. Si esto ultimo ocurre, mucho me temo que los 10000 leuros que perdamos sera lo de menos. Esto evidentemente si nos sobran los 10000 leuros. Terrible momento en mi opinion para jugar sin tener las espaldas cubiertas.

Ya se que es un analisis de preescolar, pero a veces si se analiza todo demasiado, uno pierde la perspectiva.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Había olido bien la caída temprano, *pero me he quedado corto.* En fin la edad no perdona



¿Entonces bien, no?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

a ver si aguanta el bbva...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

Muttley dijo:


> Valga por delante que yo no soy trader (ni profesional ni amateur) solo un inversionista aficionado (usease gacela) a largo (compro de vez en cuando y solo vendo a 2 o 3 años) con ingresos estables y con un remanente de liquidez que en vez de meterlo en un banco a que se lo lleve Botin o en balcochon me he decantado por la bolsa, que por lo menos, si lo pierdo, lo pierdo yo.
> 
> Mi humilde opinion es que ahora para jugar intradia, futuros y derivados es jugar a ruleta rusa, al mas puro estilo ¨el cazador¨. Yo ni sabria ni podria. Mis respetos para aquellos que estan en el ajo y encima se sacan su racion diaria de beneficios. Si el bebe de Sarkozy se resfria el BBVA baja un 5% y si el chaval de la Merkel aprueba la tercera evaluacion de matematicas subimos a 11200. No veo que sea mal momento, en niveles entorno de los 9800 de meterse en valores clave y luego ponerse a esperar a que o bien escampe (algun dia escampará, no se si este mes o dentro de 6 o en 2013) o bien venga la tormenta perfecta que nos lleve a todos por delante. Si esto ultimo ocurre, mucho me temo que los 10000 leuros que perdamos sera lo de menos. Esto evidentemente si nos sobran los 10000 leuros. Terrible momento en mi opinion para jugar sin tener las espaldas cubiertas.
> 
> Ya se que es un analisis de preescolar, pero a veces si se analiza todo demasiado, uno pierde la perspectiva.



te responde alguien q tiene perdidas, pero creeme q la bolsa es mas facil de lo q parece.......el mayor enemigo en bolsa no son los leones o las noticias...... es uno mismo

con paciencia y sabiendo (como sabe claca) se puede sacar unas perrillas al mes en este tinglado


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2011)

Kujire ha vuelto a su blog!!

Me dan ganas de hasta hacerle la pole ... pero le tengo un gran respeto 

Kujiiii !!! Pásese por el hilo con su "SELL SELL SELL" en morado-rosita, le lloverán los "Thanks"


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> te responde alguien q tiene perdidas, pero creeme q la bolsa es mas facil de lo q parece.......el mayor enemigo en bolsa no son los leones o las noticias...... es uno mismo
> 
> con paciencia y sabiendo (como sabe claca) se puede sacar unas perrillas al mes en este tinglado



Pues hoy me han ventilado el stop en NHH, una cagada de operación enorme, suerte que la carga era muy, muy ligera. En este mundo siempre se aprende, siempre.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

se modera la caida.......q pasa? rafaxl ha pasado por el hilo? 

vayase rafaxl, vayase

(ahora en serio, q todo le vaya bien sr. rafa)


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues hoy me han ventilado el stop en NHH, una cagada de operación enorme, suerte que la carga era muy, muy ligera. En este mundo siempre se aprende, siempre.



en bolsa la diferencia entre una operacion buena, buenisima, mala y malisima es infimos detalles (yo el otro dia entre bien en 9900 pero me asusto la bajada del lunes, si ese lunes hubiera entrado en internet 2 horas mas tarde la rentabilidad hubiera sido mucho mayor q lo que finalmente me llevé pq hubiera vendido hoy a primera hora)

lo q se debe intentar es acertar mas q fallar, q las ganancias corran y las perdidas se corten rapido................aqui no se viene a tener razon sino a estar dentro de la corriente adecuada


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Jun 2011)

como es antes de las vacaciones, y nos hemos portado todos bien, aqui traigo unos regalitos:

A los leoncios y cachorros les ha tocado este increible iman de nevera:






a los creyentes les traigo el ultimo exito de scorsese en bluray: El ultimo rescate






a los que les va la fiesta, les traigo el remix del exito del verano pasado: Eurodance - 33 1/3 rescates por minuto






a rafaxl, le traigo el teclado de tito ben:






y para todos pero especialmente para batguano:


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2011)

¿Cómo veis unos Repsoles largos? Unos 3.000 eurillos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis unos Repsoles largos? Unos 3.000 eurillos.





lo veo de pu** madre...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis unos Repsoles largos? Unos 3.000 eurillos.



ten calma, q haya caido mucho no quiere decir q no pueda seguir cayendo


----------



## Antiparras (23 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver si aguanta el bbva...



mira a paquito a los ojos e intenta no reirte...







yo no puedorrr.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2011)

Ok, me quedo fuera.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

venga que ya queda poco... a por el -3%... :Baile:


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis unos Repsoles largos? Unos 3.000 eurillos.



Repsol es de los valores más techiles del IBEX, aunque es verdad que todavía no se ha girado. Los mínimos de junio son muy importantes y no debería perderlos so pena de guano máximo.

Hoy me largo de parrandeo y desconectaré de bolsa hasta el lunes (que va, el domingo caigo fijo y por aquí me tendréis colgando gráficos).

Dejo algunas referencias:

DOW: 11.730 

SP500: 1.250

EURO: 1,40

IBEX: Si pierde mínimos de junio, se va a los 9.6XX

Mientras estos niveles aguanten, no veo caídas importantes. Tan "sólo" el BUND parece estar en pleno frenesí alcista, pero sería necesario que las bolsas confirmarán perdiendo soportes para pensar en descensos adicionales.

Es cierto que muchos valores apuntan a recortes de mayor entidad, pero el mercado está sumido en un pesimismo extremo que dificulta el guano tonuelístico. Es por eso que pienso que si más tarde el mercado quiere caer, lo hará controladamente, en una especie de lateral bajista con rebotes jodidos que harán la vida imposible a los cortos.


----------



## Masta_Killa (23 Jun 2011)

Apetitoso vuelve a ponerse SAN para unos cortos. Esperaré mañana a primera hora a ver qué tendencia sigue. ¿Qué pensáis? Gracias.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Atman, la mayoría, sino todos, los foreros de este hilo tienen trabajo. Y de mientras, dedican unos ratos al trading.
> 
> Yo dejé mi trabajo para dedicarme al trading.
> 
> Y puedo asegurarle que el sólo amor a la ciencia, por desgracia, no paga facturas a final de mes ::



Efectivamente, yo el primero y que no falte. Señor Pollastre tenga usted todas mis bendiciones porque sabiendo ésto, en mi opinión lo que usted está haciendo no es ni mucho menos fácil. Mucha suerte y que le dure!!!


...por cierto, que esto explica que dejara usted de darnos datos. Pero hombre... que nosotros somos poquita cosa y no le vamos torcer las operaciones...

Bueno voy a ver qué se cuece y si puedo (y me dejan) hacer algo...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2011)

Me despierto de la siesta y me encuentro al Ibex 9918 -3,03%
Hoy es un gran día.
PAFUERA



Spoiler



Cerrado corto de Ibex 10225> 9918 +12 ,6%



He vuelto a batir el IPC y los leoncios acaban de pagarme las vacaciones un año más.
Te jodes,Botas!!

Espero con ansia los certificados,de haberlos.


----------



## Masta_Killa (23 Jun 2011)

Para Wbuffete:

Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿pero ganas pasta si el IBEX baja?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Para Wbuffete:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿pero ganas pasta si el IBEX baja?




En este hilo casi todos... 8:




Saludos )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Para Wbuffete:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿pero ganas pasta si el IBEX baja?



Cuidadín, que te excomulgamos, aquí semos gente seria. ::

Tranquilo Tonuel, seguro que lo dice de broma.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Para Wbuffete:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿pero ganas pasta si el IBEX baja?



si, pq es un maldito ejpeculador ::

es mas, en este hilo hay mas alegria cuando se cae q cuando se sube :no: se nota q usted es nuevo por aqui


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me despierto de la siesta y me encuentro al Ibex 9918 -3,03%
> Hoy es un gran día.
> PAFUERA
> 
> ...



Sal de mi cuenta de interdin, eso si, yo juego en la liga mini.


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> En este hilo casi todos... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos coñas... mis operaciones son un 75% cortos y un 25% largos, apróx :8:

Somos asín ::


----------



## Masta_Killa (23 Jun 2011)

Excomulgadme pues, pero con cuidadín, que no está la cosa para mal ratos superfluos. No entiendo nada de bolsa, de ahí mi/s pregunta/s. Intento aprender algo con ustedes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Para Wbuffete:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿pero ganas pasta si el IBEX baja?



Ah, pero es que se puede ganar pasta subiendo :::fiufiu:::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Jun 2011)

Yo no entro largo hasta septiembre-octubre


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

ir largo es lo normal....pero aqui mola ir corto (ir vendido del indice o los valores)

usted sabe de derivados? cuando oye apalancamiento le viene a la idea una palanca y hacer fuerza?


----------



## Abner (23 Jun 2011)

Aquí ando siguiendo el tema desde mi android. Estoy haciendo labores de limpieza en mi antiguo ordenador que voy a regalar a mi hermana aprovechando q es fiesta. El nuevo ordenador llegó ayer, hay q ver lo bien que se ve el gta4 en fullhd

Rafaxl, mucho ánimo, pásese por aqui, sobre todo cuando descendamos a los infiernos y nos jartemos de comer palomitas. 

p.d: Amijo pollastre, leyó el mp que le pasé?

Suerte ahí dentro. la cosa está q arde


----------



## rosonero (23 Jun 2011)

Invoco a Mulder para que con su firma ilumine el camino de la nueva gacela. ::


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2011)

Los certificados ya están de vuelta... 



BBVA -5,46%
Santander -4,79%
Sacyr -4,78%
Acciona -4,54%







Saludos )


----------



## Abner (23 Jun 2011)

ole ole!


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2011)

Me tengo que ir a entrenar y a la biblioteca
Luego respondo en condiciones


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Excomulgadme pues, pero con cuidadín, que no está la cosa para mal ratos superfluos. No entiendo nada de bolsa, de ahí mi/s pregunta/s. Intento aprender algo con ustedes.



Pregunta todo lo que quieras. Aquí somos unos cachondos con tendencia al hijoputismo moderado, pero siempre estamos dispuestos a echar un cable.

Se puede ganar dinero en bolsa vendiendo primero y comprando después, usando algunas herramientas especializadas. El concepto es muy simple:

Comprar a 10 y vender a 12 es lo mismo que vender a 12 y comprar a 10. Si esperas que un índice o valor caiga, lo lógico será que vendas primero para comprar luego más barato. 

Una operación se cierra con una compra y con una venta, pero el orden no es importante, sólo la diferencia de precio entre una y otra. Para evitar líos se habla de *largos* cuando planteamos una operación alcista (compramos primero, esperando que suba) y de *cortos* cuando estamos bajistas (vender primero, para comprar después). ¿Fácil no? 

En este sentido una operación de cortos saldría mal si el precio de compra es superior al de venta (ej. vendemos a 10 y compramos a 12, que a la práctica es como comprar a 12 y vender a 10, perdiendo 2 eurillos).


----------



## rosonero (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Excomulgadme pues, pero con cuidadín, que no está la cosa para mal ratos superfluos. No entiendo nada de bolsa, de ahí mi/s pregunta/s. Intento aprender algo con ustedes.



Como Mulder anda algo perdido le avanzo el enlace para que vaya entendiendo y entendiéndonos.

FAQ - BurbuWiki


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Los certificados ya están de vuelta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!! que jrande !!!.

Este verano te vas a jartar a sacar los certificados.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

gracias bernake, todo esto no seria posible sin tu ayuda (modo ironico off)


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

En el cierre de ayer, el chulibex ya avisaba lo que se cocía entre bambalinas.

En velas diarias tiene una directriz bajista muy apañada y ayer cerró chocando contra ella.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

disculpen, alguien que trabaje-controle el mundo de las divisas, sobre todo el cambio euro-dolar

podria comunicarse conmigo por MP  gracias


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2011)

Esta respuesta claquista debería pasar a formar parte de la faq del hilo, para solaz regocijo de nuevos foreros.

Recordemos que "sin ti no soy nada", por lo que estamos encantados de ampliar el censo con nuevos foreros.

Sr. Abner y Sr. Pierdo-pipo-a-pipo xD , de nuevo me hallo en el hospital, esta noche prometo responderles, sorry. La cosa esta calentitta, que diría Zuloman.




Claca dijo:


> Pregunta todo lo que quieras. Aquí somos unos cachondos con tendencia al hijoputismo moderado, pero siempre estamos dispuestos a echar un cable.
> 
> Se puede ganar dinero en bolsa vendiendo primero y comprando después, usando algunas herramientas especializadas. El concepto es muy simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2011)

Bueno, me largo ya. Mucha suerte a todos.

PD: Recordad que las bolsas siguen aguantando, las referencias en uno de mis últimos mensajes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta respuesta claquista debería pasar a formar parte de la faq del hilo, para solaz regocijo de nuevos foreros.
> 
> Recordemos que "sin ti no soy nada", por lo que estamos encantados de ampliar el censo con nuevos foreros.
> 
> Sr. Abner y Sr. Pierdo-pipo-a-pipo xD , de nuevo me hallo en el hospital, esta noche prometo responderles, sorry. La cosa esta calentitta, que diría Zuloman.



También los mejores deseos para ese familiar hospitalizado, pollastre.

Parece que la semana pasada era la de las buenas noticias personales y esta está siendo la mala.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta respuesta claquista debería pasar a formar parte de la faq del hilo, para solaz regocijo de nuevos foreros.
> 
> Recordemos que "sin ti no soy nada", por lo que estamos encantados de ampliar el censo con nuevos foreros.
> 
> Sr. Abner y Sr. Pierdo-pipo-a-pipo xD , de nuevo me hallo en el hospital, esta noche prometo responderles, sorry. La cosa esta calentitta, que diría Zuloman.



espero q sea leve lo suyo :S

cambie mi nombre q hoy es gano-pipo-a-pipo :no: (igual mañana es me arruino-mas-que-pipo-a-pipo)


----------



## Misterio (23 Jun 2011)

Esta muy movido el mercado a estas horas no?, había algo interesante a estas horas??


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2011)

Gracias a todos por el apoyo amigos!!!

Por cierto menudo bombazo no en 10 minutos... los yankis son capaces de cerrar verdes aun, tienes los webs cuadrados.

¿Que carajo pasa? es impresionante la subida que le estan pegando madre mia. Han pulido los 12000 como la mantequilla.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Gracias a todos por el apoyo amigos!!!
> 
> Por cierto menudo bombazo no en 10 minutos... los yankis son capaces de cerrar verdes aun, tienes los webs cuadrados.
> 
> ¿Que carajo pasa?



Cualquiera sabe .....

Lo relevante es que a partir del 30 de Junio no va a haber inyección de adrenalina usana.

Cuidado con las trampas atrapa gacelas. estarán al orden del día.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cualquiera sabe .....
> 
> Lo relevante es que a partir del 30 de Junio no va a haber inyección de adrenalina usana.
> 
> Cuidado con las trampas atrapa gacelas. estarán al orden del día.



Un apunte, te ha llegado mi mp?? siento la indiscrecion, pero no se si me deja enviarlos.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Un apunte, te ha llegado mi mp?? siento la indiscrecion, pero no se si me deja enviarlos.



Sí, me llegó esta mañana :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2011)

Aqui esta la madre del cordero: El FMI y la UE dan el visto bueno al plan de austeridad de Grecia,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Lo de Grecia va a reventar. La población no lo podrá soportar.

Por mucha patada a seguir que den los politicastros, la quita de parte de la deuda es un hecho y llegará.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aqui esta la madre del cordero: El FMI y la UE dan el visto bueno al plan de austeridad de Grecia,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



en principio nada cambia esta noticia, quiero decir, lo importante es que los griegos acepten bajarse los pantalones, todo lo demas es accesorio

pueden estar de acuerdo merkel, sarkozy, FMI y la disney pero si los griegos dicen q no, sera un verano......movido

(q van a decir SI, pq no querran ser quienes se lleven el titulo de "destructores de la UE")

alguien sabe cuando lo votan? como andan las posiciones? necesitan mayoria absoluta o dos tercios?


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> en principio nada cambia esta noticia, quiero decir, lo importante es que los griegos acepten bajarse los pantalones, todo lo demas es accesorio
> 
> pueden estar de acuerdo merkel, sarkozy, FMI y la disney pero si los griegos dicen q no, sera un verano......movido
> 
> ...



El jueves que viene lo vota el parlamento griego, vamos votan el plan de ajuste nuevo. No se que pasara pero lo mas seguro que salga un SI por su mayoria y punto.

Vaya traca final en USA, si les dan 5 minutos mas lo dejan verde. Disfruten:


----------



## @@strom (23 Jun 2011)

Vaya velón del ndx y del sox.
Da la impresión que en usa ya hemos visto mínimos por una temporada.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2011)

Mas cosillas de interes, espero:



> S&P 500 PREPARADO PARA SUBIR A 1.450
> 
> Según Abby Joseph Cohen
> Jueves, 23 de Junio del 2011 - 21:30:00
> ...



- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Esta tía está pa'llá ::


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Excomulgadme pues, pero con cuidadín, que no está la cosa para mal ratos superfluos. No entiendo nada de bolsa, de ahí mi/s pregunta/s. Intento aprender algo con ustedes.



Le comprendo
Recuerdo mi primer trading, allá en la prehistoria.
De hecho fué en pesetas.Y fué "asín" mucho tiempo.
Otro hecho es que se produjo en una "sala de bolsa".La banca electrónica andaba aún en pañales.
En la sala, mi agente de cuenta me puso ante un inmenso monitor de Infobolsa y me fué contando lo que acontecía y como debería realizar las órdenes en el mostrador.
Mi primer "round" fué con unas matildes.Estaba tan tenso que podía romper una escoba con el ohete. La suerte del principiante hizo que aquel día ganase 8000 pelas.
FUE UN AUTENTICO VENENO PARA MÍ.Dronja de la dura.
Pero era una persona realista y consciente de mi nula preparación.
Me zampé todo libro concerniente a economía y mercados financieros que consideré útil a mi objetivo.Aprendí con sangre que los consejos de la prensa salmón eran interesados y que debía realizar mis propios análisis y estrategias.
He visto crisis rusas,asiáticas,11-S,puntocom y puedo decirle que eso no es lo que realmente arruina a la gente en los mercados.
A la gente le pierde la soberbia,la ambición y no asumir sus errores a tiempo.

He visto a otras pequeñas gacelas perder hasta la camisa.En persona.
Piénselo.
Disciplina.Y se lo dice alguien que le cuesta.
Estudie y observe.Deberá ser capaz de oler una burbuja o un pufo a distancia.
Plantéese objetivos modestos:He visto a gente que solo había conocido fases alcistas que te suelta "...y cuando doble,o triplique,o..." entonces sabes que estás ante una gacela degollable.
Nunca haga trading por necesidad económica,pensando que le sacará de un apuro.La presión adicional te lleva al error.Y nunca a crédito.Se lo digo porque mi padre nació en 1929 y su hijo está metido en la siguiente Gran Depresión.No aprendemos.
No hay valores caros o baratos.Pero salga corriendo si ve excesiva euforia.
Fin del supositorio Nº1
Este fin de semana le contaré la historia de Terra,la sala de bolsa, y mi amigo J
S2 Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Abner (23 Jun 2011)

Pero Bernanke ha dicho seguro que no hay QE3? Lo que he leido es que anunciaba el final del QE2 para el 30 de junio (menuda novedad) pero eso implica que no hay QE3?

Si le quitan las dronjas al sp vamos a jartarnos de palomitas (espero)


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pero Bernanke ha dicho seguro que no hay QE3? Lo que he leido es que anunciaba el final del QE2 para el 30 de junio (menuda novedad) pero eso implica que no hay QE3?
> 
> Si le quitan las dronjas al sp vamos a jartarnos de palomitas (espero)



Sin dudarlo


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

no se, quizas sea demasiado tonto, pero si dopando la economia no se logra superar la crisis, ahora.......ademas de quitar el doping se produciran recortes de presupuesto........... se va a salir de la crisis asi?????

el ECRI esta tendiendo a cero..... no se, igual en diciembre me como mis palabras (o en agosto) pero ahora mismo creo q lo visto es el techo del mercado


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

El chulibex está muerto desde hace mucho tiempo pero el SP está alcista en el medio plazo (todavía no ha terminado la pauta de vuelta).

En el chulibex hay una directriz bajista muy clara (chocó contra ella ayer).

Los largos ni mirarlos.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pero Bernanke ha dicho seguro que no hay QE3? Lo que he leido es que anunciaba el final del QE2 para el 30 de junio (menuda novedad) pero eso implica que no hay QE3?
> 
> Si le quitan las dronjas al sp vamos a jartarnos de palomitas (espero)



algo dijo de reinvertir lo q vence y el de PIMCO dice q igual cuecen una Q3 en agosto (lo dejaran todo suelto a ver si el grajo vuela bajo :XX: y en agosto con el ostion y las manos libres para poder endeudarse mas al romper el techo endeudamiento pues eso, un Q3 q ni el de audi :XX


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex está muerto desde hace mucho tiempo pero el SP está alcista en el medio plazo (todavía no ha terminado la pauta de vuelta).
> 
> En el chulibex hay una directriz bajista muy clara (chocó contra ella ayer).
> 
> Los largos ni mirarlos.



para ti q seria necesario q hiciera el SP?

para mi lleva como dos meses mas bajista q otra cosa...... aunq es cierto q ese 1250 es un muro


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Para que os alegréis la noche (hay que tener la drenalina a tope)

YouTube - ‪Linkin Park - Bleed It Out (W/A Place For My Head) (Madison Square Garden 2011) [HD]‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Linkin Park - One Step Closer (Madison Square Garden 2011) [HD]‬&rlm;


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para ti q seria necesario q hiciera el SP?
> 
> para mi lleva como dos meses mas bajista q otra cosa...... aunq es cierto q ese 1250 es un muro



La clave está en perder los 1250. Sin los chutes del QE2, debe ser el momento (ahora o nunca)


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La clave está en perder los 1250. Sin los chutes del QE2, debe ser el momento (ahora o nunca)



gracias, pienso igual, lo unico q mi mente ya considera a los americanos como "bajistas" a falta de la prueba del 9

:::::: espero no errar o.....


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Le comprendo
> Recuerdo mi primer trading, allá en la prehistoria.
> De hecho fué en pesetas.Y fué "asín" mucho tiempo.
> Otro hecho es que se produjo en una "sala de bolsa".La banca electrónica andaba aún en pañales.
> ...



Que gran verdad. El enemigo es uno mismo. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2011)

A las buenas noches!

Me cuesta seguir el hilo hoy, por eso no he escrito antes, también ando algo ocupado con un proyecto.

Este próximo lunes tendremos un probable cambio de tendencia, lo de hoy estaba previsto.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Me cuesta seguir el hilo hoy, por eso no he escrito antes, también ando algo ocupado con un proyecto.
> 
> Este próximo lunes tendremos un probable cambio de tendencia, lo de hoy estaba previsto.



¿consideras que el chulibex puede superar el 10.250?.

Espero que el SP antes de caer con fuerza (rotura de los 1250) tenga un rebotillo del 3% - 4%.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿consideras que el chulibex puede superar el 10.250?.
> 
> Espero que el SP antes de caer con fuerza (rotura de los 1250) tenga un rebotillo del 3% - 4%.



No tengo niveles delante ahora, pero mañana lo miro. No veo el mes de julio bajista de momento.

Fin de post telegráfico desde el loliphone


----------



## ex-perto (23 Jun 2011)

Warren dijo:


> con permiso...
> 
> no sé si es el hilo apropiado... hago la pregunta ¿cómo veis el petróleo? ¿veis factible la vuelta a los 70-80 dólares?



yo si lo veo factible pero el litro


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mas cosillas de interes, espero:
> 
> 
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



ay! ay! aaayyy...! y sin vaselina....

otia! y ahora la loca esa... que dice ... queeee....!!!

Lo que me faltaba por oir... hoy me han sacudido de lo lindo y yo, cual inocente pastorcilla, me he dejado... pero no me hablen del final de sesión porque eso ha sido de risa... después de reventar el mercado en volumen la última subida la han hecho con cromos y les ha salido perfecto. Si llego a estar a primera hora... el agujero de hoy pudiera haber sido antológico, pero al llegar tarde y algo despistado me pilló más bien ligero y... en fín.

Eso sí, don Erre que Erre a mi lado es una veleta: he dejado un corto abierto para mañana... y si no para pasado. Acabar el año en 1450 no quita para que primero visitemos los 1200.


----------



## ex-perto (24 Jun 2011)

rebote de gato muerto y nos vamos al guano


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

La única duda que tengo es si la van a llamar QE3 o la van a ocultar bajo algún extraño nombre/excusa... Pero que la vaya a haber, vaya si la habrá...


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2011)

Joder, vaya día... acabo de volver ahora mismo.

Esto... qué ha pasado? hemos ganado dinero? ::


----------



## aksarben (24 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Parece que la semana pasada era la de las buenas noticias personales y esta está siendo la mala.



Ciertamente : . Mucho ánimo a pollastre, rafaxl, y todo el que esté pasando una mala racha. Todo pasa, aunque cuando está uno metido en el hoyo no lo parezca, y le den ganas de rendirse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2011)

"Todo pasa y todo queda. Pero lo nuestro es pasar", de tener plusvalias, por lo menos lo mio......


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2011)

+1.75 el ibex??????


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

Estos hijos de puta son tan previsibles que cuando vuelva a tener liquidez me voy a forrar sólo entre el cierre y las 9.32am del día siguiente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2011)

"Mejoran consejo a `comprar´y ajustan objetivo a 46.5 euros por acción
María Mira - 24/06/2011 09:15h 
Los títulos de Técnicas Reunidas rebotan a primera hora un 1.2%, hasta los 35.11 euros por acción, frente a las ganancias del 1% para el Ibex 35 y recibe una revisión alcista en la recomendación de AlphaValue de "sobreponderar" a "comprar". La casa de análisis reduce su precio objetivo a 46,5 desde 47,1 euros por acción."


----------



## Antiparras (24 Jun 2011)

esta subida tiene menos fuerza que el pedo de un maricón, las gacelas han sacado el dinero para irse de vacaciones a punta cana.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Venga un tironcito mas, esto parece una tombola hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Puede ser esta la buena?? vaya arreon pegan.

Buah, parece que hay manguerazo no?? el bono de españa esta a 5,58 desde los 5,69 de esta mañana, tremendo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "Mejoran consejo a `comprar´y ajustan objetivo a 46.5 euros por acción
> María Mira - 24/06/2011 09:15h
> Los títulos de Técnicas Reunidas rebotan a primera hora un 1.2%, hasta los 35.11 euros por acción, frente a las ganancias del 1% para el Ibex 35 y recibe una revisión alcista en la recomendación de AlphaValue de "sobreponderar" a "comprar". La casa de análisis reduce su precio objetivo a 46,5 desde 47,1 euros por acción."




Se ve que le ha sentado bien la noticia... ::


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Jun 2011)

q tristes estamos cuando hay subidas fuertes.......


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2011)

ya te digo 

Es que este hilo sin certificados pues no es lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

vuelve la alegria ibex en rojo :Baile:


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vuelve la alegria ibex en rojo :Baile:



!! Menuda caida en vertical !!


----------



## explorador (24 Jun 2011)

malos dias para las gacelillas, le van a pillar un día sí y otro también.


----------



## @@strom (24 Jun 2011)

Reuters comenta que según sus fuentes el gobierno ha pedido a los bancos españoles que mantengan sus posiciones en deuda griega los próximos 5 años


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

El IBEX en rojo con Iberdrola, Santander, Teléfonica, Repsol y BBVA en verde, todas por encima del 0.50%... Vuestros hijos lo recordarán...


----------



## ex-perto (24 Jun 2011)

por el retrete nos vamos


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Jun 2011)

Que ha pasado, vaya bajonazo en pocos minutos y sigue la cosa, ya va por 0.6% de bajada. Ha habido alguna noticia rara??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2011)

Que aqui ya quedan pocas gacelas a las que engañar, yo creo que se estan matando entre leoncios, esto nos lo podrian confrimar los foreros ilustres.

PD: Señores si quieren ponerse largos este verano, vayan de vacaciones a Grecia.


----------



## Antiparras (24 Jun 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Que ha pasado, vaya bajonazo en pocos minutos y sigue la cosa, ya va por 0.6% de bajada. Ha habido alguna noticia rara??



en cuanto torpedean un poco a la joya de la corona (TEF) tenemos guano asegurado.


----------



## explorador (24 Jun 2011)

pero lo tranquilito que estaba yo con mis plantitas, m. Coque.


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

Ojo, que están atizando a nuestra bolsa.

El resto de parqués importantes europeos suben más del 1%.

¿ Qué está pasando ?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2011)

Menudo rebotón...


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

¿ he visto ha -0,90 %?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2011)

:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

se ve que el ibex es la victima , a saco con los cortos sin temor -_-


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Parece que están dispuestos a subirlo a la misma velocidad que han bajado :8:

Ha sido un guano fugaz


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que están dispuestos a subirlo a la misma velocidad que han bajado :8:
> 
> Ha sido un guano fugaz




Al final van a conseguir espantarnos a todos los que, como gacelas, intentamos sacarnos para las copas del fin de semana. Con semejantes bandazos, vuelan los stops en todos los sentidos.


----------



## JohnSilver (24 Jun 2011)

Las acciones de UniCredit SPA, Intensa Sanpaolo, Banca Popolare di Milano y UBI Bancia, han sido suspendidas de cotización por la alta volatilidad que presentaban.

Traders consultados creen que las ejecuciones de varias órdenes importantes de stops han provocado incremento de volatilidad y fuertes pérdidas.

La Bolsa Italiana no ha dado razones para explicar esta volatilidad.

Fuente: capital Bolsa

Uyuyuyuyuy...


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Con el entorno que tenemos encima de la mesa y la acción de las maquinitas de HFT, tenemos altísima probabilidad de asistir a pánicos como es de hace un rato.

Salvo que se sea muy ágil, es buena táctica cerrar el chiringuito y esperar al chulibex en los 9400.

El SP sigue a su bola ..... Cuando le dé por bajar, al chulibex lo suspenden ::


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

!! Otra vez al hoyo !!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Con el entorno que tenemos encima de la mesa y la acción de las maquinitas de HFT, tenemos altísima probabilidad de asistir a pánicos como es de hace un rato.
> 
> Salvo que se sea muy ágil, es buena táctica cerrar el chiringuito y esperar al chulibex en los 9400.
> 
> El SP sigue a su bola ..... Cuando le dé por bajar, al chulibex lo suspenden ::



9400 ienso: yo lo estaba calculando en 9200 coincidiendo con los 6,80 del san , para pullback hacia el triangulo simetrico y desde ahi pabajo a los 6700


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2011)

Aquí sólo falta que se pase a saludar "rico heredero" con sus matildes... )


Saludos )


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Queda mucha tela por cortar pero en absoluto son descartables los niveles de 6700 - 7200 en el medio plazo.

De momento hay que perder los 9800 y que el SP pierda los 1250.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2011)

12:28 RUMOR DE MERCADO 






Está corriendo el rumor en el mercado, de que Rombopolous se ha unido a la oposición de Athanasiadis, en contra del paquete de reformas del gobierno griego.


Esto provocaría que no fuera aprobado en los próximos días, con lo que no el paquete de rescate griego no se implementaría, y el país heleno entraría en suspensión de pagos.


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

Rojo pasión.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

Rombopolous 8:


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Volvemos a mínimos, los 9800 en el alero y yo me atreví con un corto en 9900 c, lástima que con poca carga y luego no he podido añadir más


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 12:28 RUMOR DE MERCADO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los griegos quieren viajar ellos solitos al s.XIX... pues que así sea. Mucho mejor que se jodan los bancos que seguir tirando dinero del contribuyente en ese pozo...

Eso sí, los funcionarios no se quieren bajar el sueldo ni los trabajadores jubilarse pasados los 60. Pues veremos cómo cobran sus sueldos y pensiones.


----------



## Antiparras (24 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Queda mucha tela por cortar pero en absoluto son descartables los niveles de 6700 - 7200 en el medio plazo.
> 
> De momento hay que perder los 9800 y que el SP pierda los 1250.



que mamones, la han tenido en 9.800,2
a ver si en el 2º intento lo consiguen....


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2011)

"El consejo de administración de Colonial y su alta dirección incrementaron su remuneración en 2010 entre un 15% y un 35%, respectivamente, según los datos del informe anual de gobierno corporativo de la inmobiliaria recogidos por Europa Press. 
Colonial cerró 2010 con una pérdida de 739,2 millones, un 55,95% más que en 2009, tras finalizar el saneamiento que le permitió reducir la deuda a la mitad, desde 6.046 hasta 3.315 millones."


----------



## Masta_Killa (24 Jun 2011)

SAN a 7'48. ¡Pa' entro voy!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "El consejo de administración de Colonial y su alta dirección incrementaron su remuneración en 2010 entre un 15% y un 35%, respectivamente, según los datos del informe anual de gobierno corporativo de la inmobiliaria recogidos por Europa Press.
> Colonial cerró 2010 con una pérdida de 739,2 millones, un 55,95% más que en 2009, tras finalizar el saneamiento que le permitió reducir la deuda a la mitad, desde 6.046 hasta 3.315 millones."


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> SAN a 7'48. ¡Pa' entro voy!



¿En qué sentido?


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9400 ienso: yo lo estaba calculando en 9200 coincidiendo con los *6,80 del san* , para pullback hacia el triangulo simetrico y desde ahi pabajo a los 6700



Sería esta buena entrada para un largo?


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> SAN a 7'48. ¡Pa' entro voy!





ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido?



Masta solo conoce un sentido, a no ser que ya haya asimilado la explicación de Claca o la firma de Mulder


----------



## Masta_Killa (24 Jun 2011)

Jajajaja, Rosonero ha acertado al 1000%.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Masta solo conoce un sentido, a no ser que ya haya asimilado la explicación de Claca o la firma de Mulder



Correcto, no había relacionado el nick.

Pues debo decir que me parece arriesgada, con los bancos italianos suspendidos de cotización y el plan de rescate griego más muerto que vivo.


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Masta solo conoce un sentido, a no ser que ya haya asimilado la explicación de Claca o la firma de Mulder



jajajajjajaja has sido mas rapido q yo

iba a decir q solo para largo, q hace 24 horas no sabia q era ponerse corto 

esas acciones del SAN le convertiran en un inversor de largo plazo


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2011)

Pollastre, tiene otro MP con dudas que me atormentan ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sería esta buena entrada para un largo?



largos ni con un palo :ouch:

demasiado riesgo , ahora si ud tiene muy buena suerte a lo mejor 

yo me espero a los 6,80 del san pa ponerme largo con cuidadin


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Pues nada, que suba el SAN pero que se despeñe el Ibex :: 

Voy a comer y dar de comer al churumbel, a ver si mientras salen unos cuantos rumores más sobre nuestro hamijo y nuevo hidolo, Rombopolous


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2011)

Vaya escabechina deben llevar en esta hora y media, que vandazos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2011)

Se tendria que llamar ROMPO-BOULOS


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Jun 2011)

me voy a trabajar, les dejo tarea para esta tarde inocho: tumben los indices USAnos por mi y a la vuelta sere un hombre rico :Baile:

como venga y este todo verde como asturias :´( a caritas directo :´(


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues nada, que suba el SAN pero que se despeñe el Ibex ::
> 
> Voy a comer y dar de comer al churumbel, a ver si mientras salen unos cuantos rumores más sobre nuestro hamijo y nuevo hidolo, Rombopolous



El "Rombopolous" ese, qué es lo es?? :

¿Una nueva figura que nos advierte de guano?

el rombopolous ... ¿no será como un diamante? ienso: 
::


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se tendria que llamar ROMPO-BOULOS



No seria mejor ROMPO-CULOS?? 

Por cierto habeis visto lo de la suspension de cotizacion de algunos bancos italianos?? asi tambien juego yo...


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> El "Rombopolous" ese, qué es lo es?? :
> 
> ¿Una nueva figura que nos advierte de guano?
> 
> ...



El rumor de Capital bolsa es: 

_Está corriendo el rumor en el mercado, de que Rombopolous se ha unido a la oposición de Athanasiadis, en contra del paquete de reformas del gobierno griego.


Esto provocaría que no fuera aprobado en los próximos días, con lo que no el paquete de rescate griego no se implementaría, y el país heleno entraría en suspensión de pagos._

Hasta donde yo sé el PASOK, tiene mayoría en el parlamento 155 de 300, así podría tratarse de parlamentarios socialistas que no están de acuerdo con los recortes , no sé, no sé ienso:


----------



## Urederra (24 Jun 2011)

En expansión apunta a Unicredit.


*Unicredit pierde un 8% y desata las ventas en la banca europea*


Expansión.com


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero:4591460 dijo:


> Monlovi dijo:
> 
> 
> > El "Rombopolous" ese, qué es lo es?? :
> ...




No me jodas!. Como digan a Europa ahí os quedáis ¡Se va a habé un follón!


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Y Cárpatos sin abrir la boca hace horas ¿¿¿¿????

pd. Seguro que va largo


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2011)

Me gusta Banco de Valencia para largos, especialmente interesante la curva que dibuja en estos últimos 4 años, sorteando eficientemente la crisis.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Venga otro bandazo en breves con el pib de eeuu. Ya estan empezando a moverse.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Llega la hora del sorteo. Mejor estar fuera viendo como se descarnan los leoncios.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Ole!! vaya ya llego! la virgen que violencia macho.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

14:30 PIB FINAL EE.UU. 

Primer trimestre +1,9% frente +1,8% previsto.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ole!! vaya ya llego! la virgen que violencia macho.



Cuidado porque la primera reacción rara vez es la buena.


----------



## darkfen (24 Jun 2011)

¿ Me podéis recomendar un broker?

Gracias


----------



## Antiparras (24 Jun 2011)

peticiones de bienes duraderos peor de lo esperado (+0,6% frente al +1% esperado)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Jun 2011)

el churribex futuro, han tocado y roto soportes para apoyarse mas abajo (saltar algunos stops?) y luego lo han vuelto a subir por encima del soporte.

30 pipos es lo que nos separa del soporte 

temple y valor si se ponen el traje de faena.


Todos somos RUMBO-al-POLO !!! que viva grecia!!!


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Voy a hacer la siesta, a ver si los USA nos dan la puntilla.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jun 2011)

A mi esto empieza a parecerme una especie de tomadura de pelo,menean 50 o 60 puntos arriba,abajo...en un pis pas,y mañana con cualquier excusa chorra un petardazo arriba otra vez.

El que se haya puesto largo al inicio de la sesion pensando en el reboton de lo de ayer tiene que estar flipando ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

Perdemos la alcista principal a partir de ahora pabajo en serio , aunque puede que haya un pullback , pero nos vamos como minimo a los 6700 en un par de meses o tres 8:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

La ruptura que se acaba de hacer en el 9800 tiene pinta de ser más falsa que un duro de madera (en el ultracorto)


----------



## Misterio (24 Jun 2011)

Mu malos tienen que ser los rumores que tienen los mercados para que se este cayendo por debajo de los famosos 9800.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La ruptura que se acaba de hacer en el 9800 tiene pinta de ser más falsa que un duro de madera (en el ultracorto)



Ya andamos en los 9825. El próximo intento de ruptura será el bueno.


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2011)

hoy voy a ser aplicado, que lod e ayer picó mucho y he llegado prontito para ver la preapertura yankee. A los leoncios, les tengo guardados unos chinitas calibre .375 que se van a comer sí o sí... ahora que si esta noche no vuelvo, ya saben porque ha sido... de momento, viento en popa.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

volvemos a perder los 9800 venga a por los 3000 8:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Bueno, pues ahí están los 2 velones rojos para romper a la baja.

bye, bye.


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Jun 2011)

9771 y bajando. Ruptura de soportes solamente o alguna noticia que se desconoce?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2011)

Señores no quieran ustedes ver toda la pelicula en 10 min., tenemos unos meses por delante para disfrutar con la certificadora. 

La prima en 285, PODEMOS.


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores no quieran ustedes ver toda la pelicula en 10 min., tenemos unos meses por delante para disfrutar con la certificadora.
> 
> La prima en 285, PODEMOS.



Dicen que 300 es el limite, no?, claro que ya hemos llegado tantas veces a tantos limites, que...sera en octubre


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Perece que el ibex no se quiere apear de los 9800 ni pa' dios. A ver como queda esto o si viene la mano de dios a rescartar el desguace.

Edito: parece que los alemanes quieren empujar esto hacia arriba.


----------



## Misterio (24 Jun 2011)

> ¡Alarma roja!	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Vean la rentabilidad del bono a 10 años español, está en donde andaba en 1.999, muy mal asunto, nos pueden terminar por acorralar al final. La desUE debe dejar de hacer el tonto de inmediato y tomar medidas urgentes sobre Grecia. El riesgo de accidente financiero empieza a ser muy alto.




Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Ya sabéis chavales nos va mal porque a Grecia le va mal todo es culpa de Grecia


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2011)

Yankilandia tambien quiere ayudar al cierro europeo. Los cortos, el de ayer y los de hoy, cerrados. Y recuperado al mitad de lo palmado. Ahora voy un poco largo, pa que nadie diga que voy siempre corto, leches...

Edito, saltado el SL del largo puede que estuviera demasiado ceñido, pero en cualquier caso, mejor así.


----------



## Ajoporro (24 Jun 2011)

Esto va parriba como un tiro ... el Chulibex no se achica por tan poca cosa ..


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Vaya chusma, vaya jugarreta que le estan metiendo a las bolsas estos ultimos dias. Lo ideal para petar culos al por mayor.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Lo cierran bien cerquita del 9800.

La situación está al límite y en Julio no hay QE de las pelotas.


----------



## Ajoporro (24 Jun 2011)

? Ha cerrao por debajo de los 9800?


----------



## Taquión (24 Jun 2011)

Ha cerrado en 9812,7


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2011)

cierre en 9812 , pero lo importante es que cierra por debajo de la alcista principal y konkorde esta bajista con recorrido 

edito porque en cierre semanal evidentemente cierra por debajo de la linea de tendencia alcista 8:


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2011)

bertok:4592662 dijo:


> Lo cierran bien cerquita del 9800.
> 
> La situación está al límite y en Julio no hay QE de las pelotas.



ojo que bernanke ya ha dicho que si es necesario habrá qe3


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Voy a hacer la siesta, a ver si los USA nos dan la puntilla.



Que bonito es levantarse y ver la cuenta en verde, la emoción guanística reccorriendo el hilo y hasta ApoloCreed volviendo a postear :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ojo que bernanke ya ha dicho que si es necesario habrá qe3



SuperBen hara lo que sea falta para que su bolsa no caiga, otra cosa es el pais que bueno ya se sabe.







Por cierto ya se estan empezando a empalmar los yankis.


----------



## rosonero (24 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ojo que bernanke ya ha dicho que si es necesario habrá qe3



Que HDLGP, son capaces de tirar esto abajo para obligar a que les sigan chutando.
Claro que por otra parte, nos aseguraríamos un viaje al menos hasta los 1250-1180 del SP, no?


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ojo que bernanke ya ha dicho que si es necesario habrá qe3



Para cuando el barbas reaccione, los soportes ya estarán rotos.

Con /Sin QE el chulibex está muerto


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2011)

joer dos entraditas largas (SP) y las dos palmadas. Puesta la carga corta, ahora a ver si explota antes del cierre. El fin quiero quedarme fuera.

La discusión ahora está en cuanto tienen que hacerlo caer para que el helicóptero vuelva a lo suyo.


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Para cuando el barbas reaccione, los soportes ya estarán rotos.
> 
> Con /Sin QE el chulibex está muerto



No me parece mal que caiga bastante, así podemos ponernos largos desde más abajo


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre, tiene otro MP con dudas que me atormentan ::



eh...uhm... sentado me hallo en estos momentos. Déjeme echarle un vistazo. Aún tengo que recomponer filas de estas últimas 48 horas...


----------



## atman (25 Jun 2011)

Bueno señores, el que suscribe se va a dormir. Después de una tarde que me ha dado para mucho: 18 operaciones, todas sobre el SP excepto 3. Buenas han sido 13 y he recuperado lo palmado ayer más una pequeña propina. Por si fuera poco he descubierto (mejor confirmado) dos cosas, que si me pongo en serio, con tiempo y sin interrupciones/molestias, la cosa no se me da mal del todo. Lo malo es que tambien he llegado a la conclusión... de que esto no es para mí... tengo un tremendo dolor de cabeza y acabé con los ojos irritados y los músculos de la espalda más tensos que la primera cuerda del violín. 

Ahora un relajante muscular y a descansar. Pero esto a diario... no creo que sea buena idea.


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno señores, el que suscribe se va a dormir. Después de una tarde que me ha dado para mucho: 18 operaciones, todas sobre el SP excepto 3. Buenas han sido 13 y he recuperado lo palmado ayer más una pequeña propina. Por si fuera poco he descubierto (mejor confirmado) dos cosas, que si me pongo en serio, con tiempo y sin interrupciones/molestias, la cosa no se me da mal del todo. Lo malo es que tambien he llegado a la conclusión... de que esto no es para mí... tengo un tremendo dolor de cabeza y acabé con los ojos irritados y los músculos de la espalda más tensos que la primera cuerda del violín.
> 
> Ahora un relajante muscular y a descansar. Pero esto a diario... no creo que sea buena idea.



La pasta está en el medio plazo. Pocas operaciones pero certeras.

El trading para quitar el mono.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La pasta está en el medio plazo. Pocas operaciones pero certeras.
> 
> El trading para quitar el mono.



totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2011)

Supositorio nº2 Lo prometido es deuda(y en Grecia más)
La "sala de bolsa" era algo poco glamoroso.
Nada de tipos trajeados y engominados moviendo millonacos al fluir del ticker.
En relidad éramos cuatro jubilados y yo mismo,intentando sacar tajada.Les sorprendió la llegada de una gacela joven y tierna.
Estaba jodido de los nervios,por novato y porque el tipo que tenía al lado no paraba de lanzar puyas a los otros yayos, diciéndoles los diferentes plazos en que palmarían dinero.Uno la semana que viene,y a otro que ya no levantaría cabeza(la cotización).
Yo me había pillado una carterita de 5 valores y no me concentraba.
Y así una semana.El tiempo suficiente para darme cuenta de que los vaticinios se cumplían y de que este hombre era un crack, a pesar de sus maneras.Sorpresón.
Era costumbre suya hacer una pausa y tomar café.Pasado como un més,en unas mañanas en las que me dieron un ostión fuerte,me dijo que le acompañara.
Siendo como era de espontáneo y directo me expuso mi realidad:
A)Por culpa de todo lo que he leído intento operar como un veterano y me viene grande.
B)Demasiadas operaciones y demasiada cuantía.Debía aflojar hasta aprender.
C)Perder dinero forma parte del proceso,pero en su dosis justa.Debe doler lo suficiente para que te espolee a cambiar tu modo de operar.Yo ya tenía mi dosis,estaba hasta las trancas, y me estaba sugiriendo que cambiara.Acepté sus consejos y fuí su padawan hasta que conseguí comportarme algo mejor bajo la presión del "modo dentro".
Con los cambios de turno de trabajo,dejé de coincidir en la sala una temporada,y a la vuelta me enteré de los problemas de salud que tenía,y no le ví nunca más.La sala perdió su mayor aliciente y me pasé al trading telefónico.

La crisis puntocom me pilló con 7 años de brega,habiendo vivido un mercado alcista plácido y muy largo,padre de familia,viviendo una situacion laboral en la cuerda floja,y la bolsa se guanizó.
Mi compañero de trabajo J (también bolsero)me decía que era tonto por no entrar en Terra.No me gustaban las OPV.
Cuando Terra se guanizaba a 60€ mi colega me dice que había entrado en el valor,con la pasta ahorrada para la boda(se casaba al año siguiente)porque era una tontería tener el dinero parado.Le contesté que tenía pinta de caer a 40€ rapidito,que lo meditara.No le insistí,porque no quería malos rollos.
Con el tiempo me confesó la verdad:aconsejado por su visillera,que trabajaba en una oficina bancaria,en la cual corría el rumor de que Terra solo sufría una lógica corrección y que superaría maximos,y estuvo a punto de añadir a los ahorros un crédito rápido de 3K€ de su tarjeta VISA.
Terra acabó fatal, y mi colega perdío muuuucha pasta.
A pocos meses sufrimos un ERE y se buscó otro curro.
A mí me largaron en el siguiente ERE,volví y me piré también
Fin del supositorio.Ya teneis para leer el finde


----------



## darkfen (25 Jun 2011)

Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.

También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2011)

Tengo que admitir que lo de Terra fue una masacre. No recuerdo otro momento de incredulidad tal como el que viví en aquel tiempo.

Todo el mundo sabía que era un bluf desde el principio, y para más INRI acababa de reventar la burbuja de las dot.com en EE.UU.

Y Aquí la gente como si nada. Na. eso es en los EE.UU.

Ya al principio de la salida de Terra todos sabían lo que era, y yo no podía creerme que la gente fuese al matadero con esa ilusión. Había visto muchas otras batallas económicas desde crío, incluida la de Japon y las cientos de Silicon Valley, pero la sensación de vivir en un mundo aparte, era increíble.

Pude entrar apalancado, y ni me lo plantee, porque lo mío son las empresas, no especular en mercados y me parecía un juego muy peligroso con lo de mayo del 2000 calentito.

--

Vale, pues ahora, tengo esa misma sensación en otro terreno. Me he desgañitado diciéndoles que van de cabeza al Ygdrassil de una industria, y han puesto cara de póquer esperando que enseñe las cartas.

Estos no se enteran. Cuando vean las cartas ya estarán en el otro barrio, siempre miro el desplome de un castillo de naipes desde la terracita, con un batido de vainilla...




(Ya llevo más de una treintena de mosquitas muertas por acercarse a la pantalla... estoy diezmando la población de manera espantosa. Creo que tomaran represalias. A una más crecida la mate de un puñetazo en pleno vuelo...)


----------



## cipote (25 Jun 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.
> 
> También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.
> 
> Muchas gracias



no sea insensato:8:, huya!!, bancolchon en su caso es la mejor inversion:no:


----------



## atman (25 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La pasta está en el medio plazo. Pocas operaciones pero certeras.
> 
> El trading para quitar el mono.



No, si ya... Pero lo uno no quita lo otro... 

en fín, el tono de mi post tal vez era excesivo, afectado por el cansancio no sólo de la "sesión", si no de currar toda la semana. Hoy después de dormir como un lirón y echarme una pequeña siesta... las cosas se ven ligeramente distintas. 

Correr tan pegadito al suelo tambien te hace aprender...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.
> 
> También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.
> 
> Muchas gracias





Aquí la gente utiliza varios, creoq ue interdin y Renta 4 mayoritariamente.

No entre ahora, ni aunque sea dinero que no necesite.


----------



## aksarben (25 Jun 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.
> 
> También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Aprenda mucho antes de mover ni un sólo euro. Luego use cantidades pequeñas, a medida que vaya aprendiendo. Escuche mucho los consejos de los que saben. Aprenda que, a veces, aunque joda mucho, se pierde. Encuentre su estilo, el que le convence, las herramientas con las que se siente cómodo. Y siga aprendiendo, porque no se acaba nunca.

En cuanto a brokers, por aquí se suelen usar ING/Interdin/Renta4, dependiendo de la operativa de cada uno, de su estilo de inversión y sus gustos personales. Algunos usamos varios, dependiendo de la operación.

Y pregunte, que nadie nace sabido. Yo he pasado del desconocimiento a la más absoluta ignorancia. Y siempre queda camino por recorrer .


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jun 2011)

y lo mas importante de todo es (desde mi punto de vista)..................

NO uses apalancamiento hasta q tu "sistema" de ganancias recurrentes 

mejor perder un 2% y tener el dinero en la mano q aguantar y aguantar pq esto se va a dar la vuelta (y terminar por convertirte en inversor de largo plazo al quedarte pillado en ese valor)

olvida los chicharros, invierte en valores con volumen, has venido a bolsa a ganar dinero poco a poco no a pegar un pelotazo q te retire por el resto de tus dias


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.
> 
> También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Como eres novato, vas a fracasar y no necesitas la pasta, es lógico presuponer que vas a convertirte en accionista a largo plazo (te van a petar a base de bien), a no ser que sufras la suerte del principiante 

Así que yo de ti me decantaría por un broker que no te cobre comisión de mantenimiento (ejemplo sin ánimo de hacer publi: ING) y elige acciones con dividendos altos (lo único que te dará alegrías en tu travesía por el desierto inicial) así al menos obtendrás algo a cambio del sufrimiento.

Por otra parte, mientras inviertes tu dinero a largo plazo y así te desengañas de la emoción de 'estar dentro' coge papel y boli (mejor un excel o similar) y ve haciendo operaciones ficticias sobre el papel sin meter pasta, cuando lleves entre cuatro y seis meses sin perder dinero (ojo, que no digo sin perder operaciones sino sin perder dinero) entonces podrías plantearte salir de tu operación a largo plazo con pérdidas seguras y dedicarte a invertir a un plazo menos largo.

Cuando empieces a invertir de este modo usa menos dinero aunque las ganancias sean pobres, vas a aprender con el stress añadido de poder perder ese dinero y no es lo mismo que con papel y boli, cuando pases entre cuatro y seis meses sin perder dinero en real puedes plantearte ir subiendo poco a poco las cantidades que inviertes, además las primeras operaciones tanto de papel y boli como con dinero te servirán para ir buscando tu forma de trading más adecuada para ti, es decir, tu disposición de tiempo, técnicas, plazos, etc.

Para todo lo demás lee la FAQ que hay en mi firma.


----------



## terelu (27 Jun 2011)

¿como se presenta la mañana?

habra guano en el ibex?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2011)

Ven ustedes señores esos 9400? O toca rebotito tonto?

Seria buena semana de guano, asi no se van contentos de vacaciones.


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Jun 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros los cuales no necesito, ¿alguna recomendación?, mi intención es ir comprando poco a poco del santander.
> 
> También me gustaría que me recomendáseis un buen broker, que sobre todo sea fiable.
> 
> Muchas gracias



estoy en situación parecida (tengo unos dineros esperando para entrar) desde hace meses.
Me parece que toca esperar. Y mejor que sea sentado... porque al ibex le queda mucho suelo que comerse.
el tema ahora mismo (repito que es una opinión) no está para los neófitos que entran a largo.
tú verás.


----------



## Antiparras (27 Jun 2011)

ay ay ay, que fatiga me está dando ver esas santanderes a 7,45.....

casi mejor me estoy quitecito.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Con todo el cifostio que estan montando como se les ocurra "rumorear" algo van a armar una escabechina cosmica.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Poquito a poco se van engorilando...

Tic tac...


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Con todo el cifostio que estan montando como se les ocurra "rumorear" algo van a armar una escabechina cosmica.



rafaxl, q hace aqui????? q sepa q me esta jodiendo el corto su cercania a las pantallas 

vais vais


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Venga a meter miedo y ahora zasca a desplumar. 

Esto es un pitorreo, ya sabemos el guion, miedo hasta el jueves y luego euforia para marcharse de vacances.

Habemus rebotillo.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Por cierto dicen que la prima de nosequien esta que se sale...

La prima de riesgo supera ya los 300 puntos y se coloca en mximos histricos | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Antiparras (27 Jun 2011)

las jodías matildes parece que niegan a bajar de 16,10€... o eso o rico heredero busca novia tiene puesta orden de comprar todas las que bajen de ese precio


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Que viene el Sputnik 2. Pasamos los 850 y ahora los 860.

Esto es la polla. ¿teneis alguna noticia para este peponismo?, pasando los 880.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

9900 pasados, joder los demas raspando y el ibex subiendo un 1%. El bombero trichet ha venido con dinerito fresco, ha sido pasar la prima de 300 y zas!


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

el ibex se va de marcha


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el ibex se va de marcha



Se lo esta montando con la prima esa de las noticias.

Lo dicho, lunes negro. Algo hay ahi detras que no tengo ni guarra de que es pero el ibex ha pulido los 9900 y sube un 1%.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el ibex se va de marcha



será mejor esperar al cierre.... :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jun 2011)

se ve que ha salido a arrasar con las rebajas y ese es el motivo del comportamiento del ibex hoy, subidon subidon!! 



Spoiler



<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5lLwsdkyqLE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Menudo lunes.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

tranquilos, estan subiendo para q podamos meternos cortos mas arriba 

no creo q mañana y pasado (o esta tarde) vayan a ser dias faciles en las bolsas.....


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

El bono ha bajado del 5,77% de hace hora y media al 5,69% de ahora. Creo que queda claro que ha venido el salvador.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

para mi el kit de la cuestion es si el S&P resistira el toque en el 1250 (creo q aprovechando lo de grecia lo llevaran hasta ese limite) pq dependiendo de eso, el dax bajaria o rebotaria en el 7000


----------



## pyn (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi el *kit *de la cuestion es si el S&P resistira el toque en el 1250 (creo q aprovechando lo de grecia lo llevaran hasta ese limite) pq dependiendo de eso, el dax bajaria o rebotaria en el 7000



¿kit? Yo era más de McGyver ).

Tened paciencia, lo de hoy es rebote de gato muerto-comatoso.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿kit? Yo era más de McGyver ).
> 
> Tened paciencia, lo de hoy es rebote de gato muerto-comatoso.



:XX:

es quid de la question, joer q fallo...........y yo soy de letras :´(

por cierto, vaya dos serias malisimas y lo q nos flipabamos con ellas


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2011)

¿¿¿¿¿Malísimas?????

Aunque a mí me gustaba "Hill Street Blues" (Los Policías de Hill Street) traducida muy folclóricamente como "Canción triste de Hill Street" por algún cachondo que debió decir: "¿Acaso el Blues no es un estilo de música triste? Pues eso...!"


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿Malísimas?????
> 
> Aunque a mí me gustaba "Hill Street Blues" (Los Policías de Hill Street) traducida muy folclóricamente como "Canción triste de Hill Street" por algún cachondo que debió decir: "¿Acaso el Blues no es un estilo de música triste? Pues eso...!"



esa policiaca no me acuerdo

si, eran malisimas, las han repuesto hace pocos años en antena 3 y mamma mia........ en serio......... yo no se la gente q las vio de joven y en esa reposicion pero yo me senti como....... "esto me tenia pegado a la tele todas las semanas?????"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esa policiaca no me acuerdo
> 
> si, eran malisimas, las han repuesto hace pocos años en antena 3 y mamma mia........ en serio......... yo no se la gente q las vio de joven y en esa reposicion pero yo me senti como....... "esto me tenia pegado a la tele todas las semanas?????"



Es como ir a tu oficina bancaria, sentarte allí a leer el periódico y tradear las cotizaciones del fixing cada cuatro horas a voces con el del mostrador...

¿Y eso era bolsa?

Me imagino al pollastre de la época presumiendo de enviarle las órdenes al del banco por walkie-talkie.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esa policiaca no me acuerdo
> 
> si, eran malisimas, las han repuesto hace pocos años en antena 3 y mamma mia........ en serio......... yo no se la gente q las vio de joven y en esa reposicion pero yo me senti como....... "esto me tenia pegado a la tele todas las semanas?????"




Sólo te falta decir que El Equipo A y Caballeros del Zodiaco eran malas para que empiece a sacar la reportadora :no:


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Me cuesta seguir el hilo hoy, por eso no he escrito antes, también ando algo ocupado con un proyecto.
> 
> Este próximo lunes tendremos un probable cambio de tendencia, lo de hoy estaba previsto.





rafaxl dijo:


> Se lo esta montando con la prima esa de las noticias.
> 
> Lo dicho, lunes negro. Algo hay ahi detras que no tengo ni guarra de que es pero el ibex ha pulido los 9900 y sube un 1%.



Como pueden observar lo de hoy también estaba previsto :no:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2011)

Poner cortos a Banco de Valencia equivale a robar, ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2011)

Sigo pensando que esto es un rebote tonto, no se, no me lo creo.

@Mulder, nos podria indicar algo mas, no creo que calopez le cobre por postear, o si? vaya usted a saber con este servidor.

@ghkghk, sigues la cotizacion? hasta donde puede caer? porque este castigo tan pronunciado?

Esas serian molaban, igual ahora parecen cosa tercermundistas, pero tambien se iba con hombreras, walkman, la vida cambia.


----------



## Claca (27 Jun 2011)

Buenas, ¿todo bien?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sigo pensando que esto es un rebote tonto, no se, no me lo creo.
> 
> @Mulder, nos podria indicar algo mas, no creo que calopez le cobre por postear, o si? vaya usted a saber con este servidor.
> 
> ...




No la sigo, pero vamos, mirando sus último 4 años hay poco que analizar. Ya sería mala suerte entrar y que se produzca el rebote:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2011)

Tonuel con esa grafica en el SAN, se muere de extasis.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sigo pensando que esto es un rebote tonto, no se, no me lo creo.
> 
> @Mulder, nos podria indicar algo mas, no creo que calopez le cobre por postear, o si? vaya usted a saber con este servidor.
> 
> ...



Yo aprovecharía ahora mismo para entrar largo, no creo que veamos más profundidad aunque esta semana tendremos algún pequeño tropiezo, hablo de hoy hasta un mes vista.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía ahora mismo para entrar largo, no creo que veamos más profundidad aunque esta semana tendremos algún pequeño tropiezo, hablo de hoy hasta un mes vista.




Pues ale muyayo... dele con todo lo gordo... :fiufiu:



Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tonuel con esa grafica en el SAN, se muere de extasis.




será pronto... seguramente en octubre... :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Jun 2011)

tienen razon q es juzgar con los ojos del presente series de hace 20 años, en aquellos años eran de lo bueno lo mejor

caballeros del zodiaco y dragon ball uffffffffffff esas si q eran buenas

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪Caballeros del zodiaco (opening en español) Saint Seiya‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - ‪DragonballZ - ¡Luz Fuego Destrucción! ~‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

bajad indices del mundo o goku os mete una onda vital y os remata pegaso :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en invertir mis ahorros que son de 20.000 euros


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía ahora mismo para entrar largo, no creo que veamos más profundidad aunque esta semana tendremos algún pequeño tropiezo, hablo de hoy hasta un mes vista.



¿que target prevees en el rebote?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2011)

como mucho puede llegar a 9930-9950 por ahi pasa la alcista principal perdida que ahora no le dejara subir .

yo e acumulado mas cortos 8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jun 2011)

Muy buenas: ¿cuál es la mejor manera de ponerse corto? Broker, etc...
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como mucho puede llegar a 9930-9950 por ahi pasa la alcista principal perdida que ahora no le dejara subir .
> 
> yo e acumulado mas cortos 8:



gracias y respete el SL


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2011)

bertok dijo:


> gracias y respete el SL



sl 10000 , es muy normal que despues de perder una alcista intente recuperarlo y que no lo consiga pa luego guanear .

por cierto bonos y bolsa rompieron a la vez eso es una señal clara :baba:


----------



## largodeaqui (27 Jun 2011)

Bien podrian cambiar el nombre al Dragon Khan por la de Ibex 35... vaya montaña rusa...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Bien podrian cambiar el nombre al Dragon Khan por la de Ibex 35... vaya montaña rusa...




Me pido el vagón de cola, los bandazos son mayores y por no perder las costumbres...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tienen razon q es juzgar con los ojos del presente series de hace 20 años, en aquellos años eran de lo bueno lo mejor
> 
> caballeros del zodiaco y dragon ball uffffffffffff esas si q eran buenas
> 
> ...




dragon ball vale hasta que goku se hace grande, despues es mas de la misma porqueria que las otras series, hondonadas de hostias a tutiplen!

pero la que se sale es Dr. Slump. 

YouTube - ‪Dr Slump - La Caca Saltarina‬&rlm;


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2011)

que pensais los eruditos de este articulo?:
UN RESCATE AL CUADRADO: UN RESCATE AL RESCATADO 

Santiago Niño Becerra 


- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2011)

Que ocurriría en un posible Default en USA?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jun 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muy buenas: ¿cuál es la mejor manera de ponerse corto? Broker, etc...
> Muchas gracias. Un saludo.



Me autocito. ¿Dónde invertís a corto y mediante que forma?

Muchísimas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Venga chavales quiero ver los 12.000 en el dow,







Esto esta que arde (y tanto, 41 grados a la sombra) y los yankis con ganas de cachondeo.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Bingo, es entrar y sube el pan, me tengo que pegar un tiro en la cabeza.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jun 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me autocito. ¿Dónde invertís a corto y mediante que forma?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.
> Un saludo.



seguro que ya lo sabes, pero siempre es bueno repasar un poco de que va el asunto.

Los mercados derivados. Futuros y opciones por Xavier Puig | Qmunty


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Entering markets -------> Turbo mode ¬¬

Edito: alguna noticia fresca o algo?? porque el utlimo cuarto de hora esta peponcisimo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jun 2011)




----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Mejor esta no crees?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jun 2011)

El Ibex va con el freno de mano y el ancla colgando por la ventanilla.

No me preguntes el motivo, puede que estén recuperándose del sofocón de haber aguantado los 9800.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Ya se quitaron la careta. Patadon!



> Según se está comentando en mercado, se podría estar elaborando un nuevo bono griego que llevaría la garantía del European Investment Bank, con el objetivo de que estuviera calificado como triple A.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es la razón de la subida de los mercados y del euro, en esta última parte de la sesión.



::::::::::::::


----------



## terelu (27 Jun 2011)

es imposible tomarse en serio esto, imposible...


----------



## Antiparras (27 Jun 2011)

bonita faena de aliño para cerrar por debajo de 9900


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Ahora se queda solo ben con su impresora. Cambiando las reglas del juego a su gusto.

Disfruten, yo lo estoy haciendo de la galerna (20 grados de bajada en una hora).


----------



## Claca (27 Jun 2011)

Iba a poner un gráfico, pero no sé, como veo que con fiarnos de las noticias es suficiente, mejor dejarlo estar 







Antes de largarme de puente di algunas referencias y comenté que si el IBEX perdía los mínimos anteriores muy probablemente visitaríamos los 9.6XX. Tenemos ese segundo impulso bajista empujando hacia abajo y de momento el precio parece haber hecho resistencia en el entorno de los 9.930, así que cuidadito con pensar que una noticia puede modificar el rumbo, pues a menudo mercado y palabras no van de la mano.

Independientemente de lo que ocurra a corto plazo, creo que el gap de escape alcista, gran olvidado de estos días, puede estar todavía a salvo, con lo que tendríamos mínimos y máximos ligeramente crecientes dentro del tedioso lateral del IBEX. Para empezar a pensar en triángulos rotos y guanos absolutos sería necesario cambiar esa secuencia, porque a veces tendemos a hablar del medio plazo con miras a una temporalidad mucho más reducida y luego nos encontramos con que el índice vuelve inexplicablemente a los 11.000.

Yo no me cierro a ninguna posibilidad, pero, por ahora, no veo nada que confirme un giro de medio plazo en los mercados, aunque es cierto que se han encendido algunas luces de alerta (BUND, especialmente). En el cajón guardo con cariño un escenario guanista por si el IBEX le da por flojear, qué tiempos aquellos, pero de momento descansa junto a una foto de Calopez en bolas -dedicada, claro está-.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Iba a poner un gráfico, pero no sé, como veo que con fiarnos de las noticias es suficiente, mejor dejarlo estar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, muy buen gráfico en un rango horario lo sufcientemente corto como para que tengamos el desenlace en unos días.

Wait and see


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Vaya pepinazo en USA no?? estan exprimiendo las ultimas pomos. Para variar, joden a europa y luego ellos a su fiesta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2011)

Muchas gracias claca por compartir los graficos, este especialmente muy bueno, como de costumbre.

Este jueves es el ultimo dia del mes con POMO, aunque habra otras dos en julio el dia 6 y 13 si no recuerdo mal, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, puede ser entonces, un viernes divertido, si continuamos subiendo estos proximos tres dias rondando los 10000. Un viernes negro, a los gustosos del guano, nos haria partir de vacaciones con otro animo.

Siempre me dijeron que alla donde fueres haz lo que vieres, en este caso con los ricos, y los March se deshacen de posiciones en ACS, y estan tomando Ebro, lo que me acentua la idea que me dio mi consultor y mentor en todo esto, que las mejores acciones seran las alimentarias, farmaceuticas y energeticas. No se igual es algo coyuntural, pero...

En algunos foros americanos se descuenta una caida de un 20-25%, sin la ayuda de la FED en un plazo de 3-5 meses, no se que nivel de certeza le dais a esto?


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Bruselas trabaja en un 'plan B' por si el Parlamento griego rechaza los ajustes 

Estos ya se huelen algo...

Dow a por los 12100 y el sp pujando por los 1290.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2011)

El falta de manipulación con las inyecciones brutales que hemos visto desde hace muchos meses, debe ser un golpe muy duro para los principales índices.

Salvo que manipulen el mercado de otra forma, veo muy dificil que se siga subiendo.

A corto plazo lo veremos.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Jun 2011)

Pepon esta llamando a la puerta ya a estas horas. Mañana puede ser otro dia de subidon subidon. Tremendo.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Buenos días a la forería


De nuevo el Ibex ante los 9920-30, a ver de que es capaz !!!


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

Las referencias para hoy están claras: los 9.930 por arriba, comentados ya en el último gráfico, y los 9.830 por abajo, que fue el nivel donde se apoyó intradiariamente en la sesión de ayer para meter luego caña pepónica.


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

Contra la resi...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

A resi ATPC.


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A resi ATPC.



La resistencia está en los 9.934, entorno. NO se ha superado todavía. Esto no es al tick, hay que dejar margen con los stops, de otro modo saltarán siempre.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La resistencia está en los 9.934, entorno. NO se ha superado todavía. Esto no es al tick, hay que dejar margen con los stops, de otro modo saltarán siempre.



Era más un deseo que una constatación de nada...

¿Qué me puedes decir de TRE? Hay algún nivel con el cual recuperaría directriz alcista. Vamos, por ponerle velas a San Darío antes de ventilármelas.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Corto en 9850F, algo así como 9930 c. Ayer ya tuvimos suficiente verde :abajo:


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Corto en 9850F, algo así como 9930 c. Ayer ya tuvimos suficiente verde :abajo:



Esos cortos, qué bien van 8)


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esos cortos, qué bien van 8)



Ja ja, un poquito de suerte, postear y caer, ni el Niño Becerra 

Editando. Puajjjjjjj, que poco dura el rojo, en dos minutos recuperando la mitad de la caída


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

Así que suerte ¿eh? Y yo que pensaba que habías visto el gráfico que colgué ayer : (


PD: Siempre mete un profit por si las moscas.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

DAX y Stoxx laterales desde la caída y aquí recuperando 

He hecho lo que más me cuesta (por tiempo y conocimientos) entrar medianamente bien, así que SL en máximos del día, profit de 100 puntos y a la playa con el churumbel.

Hasta luego

Pd. Yo te invoco Rombopolous


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Así que suerte ¿eh? Y yo que pensaba que habías visto el gráfico que colgué ayer : (
> 
> 
> PD: Siempre mete un profit por si las moscas.



Je je, suerte que cayera justo después de postear, entre las razones de la entrada tus gráficos ocupan los primeros puestos 

Pd. No me irás a pedir el 3%? Ya se sabe como somos los catalanes


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

Buen punto para cerrar cortos, ahora a esperar. Recuerdo la zona de soporte más importante: 9.830.


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

Se me ha pasado lo de TRE... 

Es un valor todavía muy bajista, habría que esperar a la formación de un suelo, pero esta semana le echo un vistazo y vemos donde puede parar. Así por encima creo que de los 32,55 no debería bajar si lo que quiere es frenar las caídas.


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

El chicharrex ya en la zona de soporte mencionada, es la referencia por abajo y no debería perderla si no quiere seguir cayendo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

mini largo en 42, veremos como escapo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Jun 2011)

.
Claca, nos devuelves la fe de que trabajando un poco el AT se puede dar algún que otro palo de ciego que no vaya tan mal encaminado, incluso en estos días que parece que se acaba Europa

Y luego si eso ya mirar las noticias ... no sea que de verdad se acabe y nos perdamos el 61.8 del espectáculo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

Quabit logra refinanciar la deuda.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

Mierda, mira que dije y redije que tenía que entrar en Quabit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mierda, mira que dije y redije que tenía que entrar en Quabit!!!!!!!!!!



Si ves los mercados como algo más que un simple casino financiero, evitarás entrar en valores como ese, porque eso sí es un cara o cruz con muchas opciones de quedarse pillado invirtiendo a largo plazo. Hablamos de un precio que lleva un 99,8% de caída desde máximos, casi nada.

Para eso mejor ir al bingo que como mínimo los cubatas salen regalados de precio. 

En serio, entrar ahí es una mala idea, especialmente si todavía nos cuesta aplicar stops, el gráfico habla por sí solo.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si ves los mercados como algo más que un simple casino financiero, evitarás entrar en valores como ese, porque eso sí es un cara o cruz con muchas opciones de quedarse pillado invirtiendo a largo plazo. Hablamos de un precio que lleva un 99,8% de caída desde máximos, casi nada.
> 
> Para eso mejor ir al bingo que como mínimo los cubatas salen regalados de precio.
> 
> En serio, entrar ahí es una mala idea, especialmente si todavía nos cuesta aplicar stops, el gráfico habla por sí solo.



Hombre, jamás se me ocurriría entrar en Quabit sin stops. Lo que decía en su momento es que en 0.15 había más posibilidades de romper un 10% arriba que abajo. Pero eso sí, el stop a rajatabla.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jun 2011)

el tema empieza a pintar bien... a ver como acaba... :fiufiu:


----------



## Urederra (28 Jun 2011)

*Otros dos diputados socialistas amenazan con no votar el ajuste*



> Con la hipótesis de hasta cuatro diputados menos que la semana pasada, cuando superó un decisivo voto de confianza, el Gobierno del primer ministro Yorgos Papandreu aguarda la aprobación del nuevo plan de ajuste 2012-2015.



Grecia afronta una nueva jornada de huelga general · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

el 30 como comenta claca parece ser punto de soporte, casi me levantan el sl, pero aguantamos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

El sainete griego es un escandalo, que si no fuera por lo que representa o hace representar seria hasta comico.

Mas y mas leo, los foros americanos, y mas miedo le tienen al fin de qe, tanto lo empujaran que lo haran caer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

Algunos hoy pipeando pipeando se sacan un sueldo, con estos rebotitos en el 30.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Que jrande !!! Vuelvo de la playa y stop profit tocado por los pelos y 100 pipos a la butxaca :Baile:
Los que somos de dedos rápidos nada mejor que estar lejos de la pantalla (con sus stops puestos).

Hace mucho que no hablamos de niños, casi 20 meses y de los primeros en darse a conocer en el hilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

Mira que majo el chaval, felicidades al papa. 
Largo en potitos tambien.

Habla ZP y la bolsa sube, definitivamente esto es de locos, a comer y a currar, suerte.


----------



## terelu (28 Jun 2011)

que le ha pasado al ibex?

pasa algo en grecia?


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2011)

terelu dijo:


> que le ha pasado al ibex?
> 
> pasa algo en grecia?



Salvo esto, nada mas jejej.

Edito: queria poner el enlace al hilo donde siguen lo de hoy pero bueno ahora pongo este: Î£ÎšÎ‘Îª Homepage â€” Î£ÎšÎ‘Îª (www.skai.gr)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Jun 2011)

terelu dijo:


> que le ha pasado al ibex?



falta de confianza :rolleye:



terelu dijo:


> pasa algo en grecia?



http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2010/5/6/1273164000377/5-May-Demonstrators-throw-014.jpg


Rosonero: ya lo has hecho socio, o la pelota es del barça por casualidad? 

A disfrutar de la familia!


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2011)

Estan como perros de caza, el petroleo a niveles de hace una semana ya. Esto tiene pinta de pegar un sartenazo guapo.

Los yankis tienen ganas de subir parece. A estos les va a costar pinchar un huevo y la yema del otro.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2011)

Veis?? solo hago entrar aqui y se va todo parriba a toda hostia.

Me voy porque va a ser peor, tengo examen y no quiero liarla, despues de acabar me voy de retiro unas semanas.

Suerte con esta tensisima semana.


----------



## aksarben (28 Jun 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Rosonero: ya lo has hecho socio, o la pelota es del barça por casualidad?



Con ese nick, lo lógico es que fuera del Milan...

Qué majete el ñajo, qué rápido crecen (recuerdo cuando la mía era así).


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Que jrande !!! Vuelvo de la playa y stop profit tocado por los pelos y 100 pipos a la butxaca :Baile:
> Los que somos de dedos rápidos nada mejor que estar lejos de la pantalla (con sus stops puestos).
> 
> Hace mucho que no hablamos de niños, casi 20 meses y de los primeros en darse a conocer en el hilo.



Precioso, el peque. Todavía me acuerdo de las fotos que nos enseñaste en la charla de barna, anda que no ha llovido ni na. En unos años lo tienes cazando gacelas como es mandado ;-)


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Vaya peponazo!!!! Serà para celebrar esto ...

_ ENTRE 10 A 15 BANCOS NO HAN PASADO EL TEST DE ESTRÉS EU _

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


Edito. En Cárpatos aparece esto: EEUU apoya a Lagarde como dierctora del FMI :

Se estan buscando que les vuelva a meter


----------



## largodeaqui (28 Jun 2011)

Gracias Señor Claca, gracias a usted me acabo de aprovechar de este subidon desde los 830.

Ahora toca la bajada de la montaña rusa?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2011)

Que guapo el niño, rosonero. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Gracias Señor Claca, gracias a usted me acabo de aprovechar de este subidon desde los 830.
> 
> Ahora toca la bajada de la montaña rusa?



Superar los máximos anteriores nos dejaría un doble suelo con objetivo en los 10.061, pero antes debe superar los 9.992, no sea que lo que esté dibujando sea un expansivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2011)

la alcista principal perdida pasa por los 9950 8: no hay problema cortos a discrecion :baba:


----------



## largodeaqui (28 Jun 2011)

Yo ya me he puesto corto otra vez... todo sea que les de por putear...


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Pues uno más corto, en el mismo sitio que esta mañana, 9850f. A remar. 

Pd. Que el espíritu de Rombopolous sea con nosotros


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2011)

Rombopolous 8:


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya peponazo!!!! Serà para celebrar esto ...
> 
> _ ENTRE 10 A 15 BANCOS NO HAN PASADO EL TEST DE ESTRÉS EU _
> 
> ...



Esa noticia tiene más pinta de fake-hoax-interés detrás que no veas xDDD.


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

De momento está funcionando como canal bajista, el grado entre mínimos y máximos, ligeramente decrecientes, es el mismo.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

La matriz de Bankia da luz verde a su salida a Bolsa | Economa | elmundo.es

_El plan es que este miércoles se publique el folleto informativo de la oferta de acciones de Bankia, tras su visto bueno por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), que ya analiza el texto definitivo.

La salida a Bolsa de Bankia se produciría el 18 o el 19 de julio, según las fuentes consultadas._

Lo que faltaba !!! Si con esto no guanizamos este verano, apaga y vámonos !!
Por cierto, entrará en el Chicharribex 35? o ni eso?


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

Al Capitán Zuloman le hubiera encantado este momento.

He terminado de migrar todo el módulo neural a la GUI (interfaz gráfica), y ahora pueden "verse" (literalmente) las proyecciones. 

Aporto 6 para el Daxie en el día de hoy; en breve tendré disponibles también las del churribex. 

En rojo, las resistencias/niveles relevantes. En verde, soportes/niveles relevantes.

El 7107 ha funcionado muy bien ( aguantar dolor por -27 pips del mínimo intradía, para despues haber obtenido una operación de +60... equivalente nada menos que a +180 pips en el churribex). 
A continuación, fijaos como contiene el precio el entorno del 7159, y cuando cae, el 7139 hace de soporte con precisión quirúrgica.

I love this game 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Jun 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Con ese nick, lo lógico es que fuera del Milan...
> 
> Qué majete el ñajo, qué rápido crecen (recuerdo cuando la mía era así).




A lo mejor lo de rossonero viene por otra cosa?


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jun 2011)

alguien sabe a q hora votan mañana los diputados griegos?


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien sabe a q hora votan mañana los diputados griegos?



Creo que vuelve a ser por la noche, debe ser por aquello de la nocturnidad y alevosía. 

Pd. Lo de rosonero no es futbolístico, tiene más que ver con uno de mis apellidos, y sí, también con el Martini, ahora que lo pienso hace años que siempre tengo una botella de Martini en fresco en la nevera (y no es la misma)  ... Ah!!!! pero es bianco ::


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo que vuelve a ser por la noche, debe ser por aquello de la nocturnidad y alevosía.
> 
> Pd. Lo de rosonero no es futbolístico, tiene más que ver con uno de mis apellidos, y sí, también con el Martini, ahora que lo pienso hace años que siempre tengo una botella de Martini en fresco en la nevera (y no es la misma)  ... Ah!!!! pero es bianco ::



gracias por la respuesta

felicidades por el niño


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

La madre que los parió !!! Vaya arreón !!! Tocados los 10000 c, a ver qué pasa ::


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2011)

pues no será por aquello del sentimiento contrario rosonero... si es que vais todos vendidos


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

pyn dijo:


> pues no será por aquello del sentimiento contrario rosonero... si es que vais todos vendidos



Je je !!! es el espìritu del hilo, ah !! y de Rombopolous


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jun 2011)

rafaxl debe haber dejado el ordenador encendido y con el foro abierto ::

en el link ese q puso rafaxl se ve una manifa griega, supongo q esperen a la noche para la traca final :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2011)

la alcista perdida pasa por 9950 -9955 antes de cerrar tendran que dejarla por debajo 8:


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Al final vamos a poder cerrar el corto dignamente :cook:

¿o alguien está pensando en quedarse corto para mañana?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jun 2011)




----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Fuera!! salvando casi todas las plusvis de la mañana, maldito Chulibex !!! 

Mañana más.


----------



## Abner (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Al Capitán Zuloman le hubiera encantado este momento.
> 
> He terminado de migrar todo el módulo neural a la GUI (interfaz gráfica), y ahora pueden "verse" (literalmente) las proyecciones.
> 
> ...



Mooola, verás cuando se entere zuloman. ¿Qué has hecho, un streaming de datos desde el maquinón para consumirlo vía red desde otra máquina?


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Mooola, verás cuando se entere zuloman. ¿Qué has hecho, un streaming de datos desde el maquinón para consumirlo vía red desde otra máquina?



Es todavía más "limpio": la interfaz gráfica actúa sólo como "piel", y todo el proceso de cálculo y control se realiza en la AI. Así que realmente no consume nada, simplemente "reporta" a tiempo real todo lo que la AI le va pasando. 

También puede actuar en el sentido contrario ,dando órdenes a la AI (de hecho, es aquí donde está el famoso botón de "Human Override" para operar a mano).

Tiene una pantalla por cada módulo, y todas funcionando a la vez son una feria, deberías verlo. De ahí que incluso con 6 monitores anda "justita".

Todo encapsulado en tcp/ip, de forma tal que las máquinas con AI pueden estar en mi datacenter remoto, y la interfaz gráfica en España o en donde tú quieras, sin que la velocidad de acceso al mercado se resienta lo más mínimo.

Y de regalo.... estoy haciendo una versión "mini" para el iphone, donde vas rotando de pantalla/módulo con gestos táctiles xDDDD


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es todavía más "limpio": la interfaz gráfica actúa sólo como "piel", y todo el proceso de cálculo y control se realiza en la AI. Así que realmente no consume nada, simplemente "reporta" a tiempo real todo lo que la AI le va pasando.
> 
> También puede actuar en el sentido contrario ,dando órdenes a la AI (de hecho, es aquí donde está el famoso botón de "Human Override" para operar a mano).
> 
> ...



para cuando las jornadas de puertas abiertas (disfrutando de todas las pantallas al unisono)y la inaguracion de la niña II? :XX:


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

IBEX, para mañana:







Si quiere cumplir, no debería perder los 9.904. Se ve el canal bajista que mencionaba, con su pull y todo.


----------



## Abner (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre:4610499 dijo:


> Abner dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mooola, verás cuando se entere zuloman. ¿Qué has hecho, un streaming de datos desde el maquinón para consumirlo vía red desde otra máquina?
> ...



Fotos, fotos, queremos de saber!!


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es todavía más "limpio": la interfaz gráfica actúa sólo como "piel", y todo el proceso de cálculo y control se realiza en la AI. Así que realmente no consume nada, simplemente "reporta" a tiempo real todo lo que la AI le va pasando.
> 
> También puede actuar en el sentido contrario ,dando órdenes a la AI (de hecho, es aquí donde está el famoso botón de "Human Override" para operar a mano).
> 
> ...



Un momento... ¿este no es el argumento de Terminator?


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Puedo mejorarlo fácilmente, sobre todo la latencia. Pero hay una cosa que me intriga... ¿No estarás usando windows verdad?

Es que si no, no entiendo la necesidad de tanto monitor físico, pudiendo usar un "wall" en cada pantalla.

Por ejemplo, en el mío, con compiz, puedo poner 4, 6, escritorios en cada pantalla, con lo que puedo "ver" mas de 12 pantallas en tiempo real con apenas 3 monitores.

disponiendo de 30 y 24 pulgadas....¿te falta espacio? 

para mi siempre sido una cuestión de pixeles.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

¡Dios mío! ¡¡estas usando Windows!! arrgghhh ¡estás loco!


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2011)

Bueno ya he hecho el examen y toca unas semanas de relax. Echadle un ojo al petroleo que esta salidisimo. El ibex ya esta plantado en el 950 y del dow ni hablamos.

Hasta dentro de unas semanicas hamijos.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

"Penitenziagite! Watch out for the draco who cometh in futurum to gnaw on your anima! La mort e supremos! You contemplata me apocalypsum, eh? La bas! Nous avon il diabolo! Penitenziagite!"


----------



## Claca (28 Jun 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno ya he hecho el examen y toca unas semanas de relax. Echadle un ojo al petroleo que esta salidisimo. El ibex ya esta plantado en el 950 y del dow ni hablamos.
> 
> Hasta dentro de unas semanicas hamijos.



Descansa y pilla fuerzas para cuando toque guano del bueno poder gritar "¡jódete botas!" 

Por cierto, sobre el brent, mírate el último comentario que hice al respecto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-7.html#post4338857

El nivel que di, los 104, está batallando para no perderlos. Si lo hace, próxima parada los 89 dólares.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

Hay módulos más críticos, y otros menos. Los que son menos críticos, los puedes tener minimizados o compartidos en un único monitor con cualquier gestor multiescritorio (compiz es uno de ellos, por ejemplo). Las X11 tienen ese tipo de gestores desde hace años, no es problema.

Sin embargo, hay módulos que tienes que tener siempre "delante" para tomar una decisión de entrada a mercado. Estos módulos no te puedes permitir el lujo de tenerlos minimizados, compartidos con otros, etc. porque dan mucha información y la dan bastante rápido, así que tienes que tenerlos siempre a la vista. De ahí la necesidad de múltiples monitores. 

Si te fijas en las salas de trading que aparecen de vez en cuando fotografiadas, se usan monitores independientes para algo tan "chorra" como ver distintas cotizaciones de símbolos, cuando bien podrían tenerlas en varias ventanas minimizadas. Esto es así porque incluso para unas simples quotes no se pueden permitir el lujo de tener que andar cambiando ventanas de sitio. Pues esto es lo mismo, pero con interfaces gráficos bastante más complejos.

Por supuesto, todo esto sólo vale si estás operando en "human override". Si no, evidentemente da igual: puedes apagar la interfaz gráfica y que la AI opere sola, no necesitas ningún monitor. 

Bueno sí, el de 30'', para jugar a The Witcher 2 xDD



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Puedo mejorarlo fácilmente, sobre todo la latencia. Pero hay una cosa que me intriga... ¿No estarás usando windows verdad?
> 
> Es que si no, no entiendo la necesidad de tanto monitor físico, pudiendo usar un "wall" en cada pantalla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Usas Windows  No sabes lo que es un wall. No esta minimizado. Al contrario. de hecho cada pantalla puede correr en un ordenador diferente con KVM. Y compiz no usa X, sino OpenGL.


aaayyyy, cuando se te abran los ojos y veas windows correr dentro de una venta de Linux o Solaris.... o mejor FreeBSD.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es todavía más "limpio": la interfaz gráfica actúa sólo como "piel", y todo el proceso de cálculo y control se realiza en la AI. Así que realmente no consume nada, simplemente "reporta" a tiempo real todo lo que la AI le va pasando.
> 
> También puede actuar en el sentido contrario ,dando órdenes a la AI (de hecho, es aquí donde está el famoso botón de "Human Override" para operar a mano).
> 
> ...



Foto yaaa, hombre.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

¿has modificado la pila de windows? no usas la version server, verdad, porque la captura es de adobe Air...


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

para los que no saben de que hablamos.....


<iframe width="760" height="460" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UhMErNsEoZw?rel=0&showinfo=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


<br>


<iframe width="760" height="460" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_p3X7CdE2oc?rel=0&showinfo=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​

<br>


<iframe width="760" height="460" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DUSn-jBA3CE?rel=0&showinfo=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​

<br>

Y de la velocidad en Windows y su QoS de la Pila TCP/IP mejor no hablar...


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Y por supuesto, en mi casa todo esto es invisible. No hay monitores a la vista. algún día revelare el secreto. Mientras, sufrid windows Muhahaaha


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Y no os he enseñado lo que he hecho con un wimote y una pizarra veleda de 4,50€ comprados en los chinos )


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

No creo xDD

En realidad ya administraba algún que otro linuxbox en el '93, cuando había que compilar casi artesanalmente el kernel 0.94... créeme, algo conozco sobre *nix y sus "flavours", llevo administrandolos casi 18 años.

OpenGL es una librería gráfica (API), mientras que X11 es, literalmente, un servidor de terminal gráfico. No tienen nada que ver uno con otro. Compiz usa openGL (como prácticamente cualquier cosa que usa 3D en linux, pues es su api de facto 3D) pero todo eso va montado sobre X, que es el soporte a nivel básico. 

Para hacer una comparación, es como decir que un juego no usa el gestor de ventanas de Microsoft Windows, sino que usa DirectX: decir eso es erróneo, porque directX es simplemente una API, exactamente al mismo nivel que openGL (fueron rivales durante un tiempo, de hecho... hace ya muchos años) mientras que el gestor de ventanas de windows es el interfaz de bajo nivel que soporta todo el chiringuito.

Ya usábamos Wine (emulador de windows bajo Linux) en el kernel 0.9x, allá por el siglo XX xDD y tengo VMWares montados en un linux corriendo varios windows con sistemas en producción. _Been there, done that_.

Créeme, todo esto tiene una razón de ser, no es capricho: la GUI está optimizada para resoluciones de 1920x1280, por lo que los monitores de 24'' vienen perfectos. No existe ningún reemplazo a tener varios monitores delante tuya, a tamaño completo, cuando necesitas *mirar varias informaciones simultáneamente*. 

Esta es la clave de todo el tinglado: no puedo hacer swithing, no puedo usar KVMs ni soluciones similares, porque necesito cierta información simultáneamente y de forma rápida y sencilla. Todos sabéis lo crítico de este negocio en cuanto a rapidez de actuación e información en mano...

Si vas a una sala de prop trading y les hablas de KVM y switching, se te llevan las manos a la cabeza  suficiente stress hay con atinar en el mercado, como para preocuparse de nada más...

Respecto a usar linux para este proyecto en concreto... ya me gustaría, pero Adobe ha suspendido el desarrollo de AIR para Linux. El por qué no lo sé, pero no me deja más opción que Windows o MAC para la interfaz gráfica.

Asunto distinto es el backbone de la AI, que está corriendo en varios linux en configuración de clúster sin mayor inconveniente desde hace meses.



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Usas Windows  No sabes lo que es un wall. No esta minimizado. Al contrario. de hecho cada pantalla puede correr en un ordenador diferente con KVM. Y compiz no usa X, sino OpenGL.
> 
> 
> aaayyyy, cuando se te abran los ojos y veas windows correr dentro de una venta de Linux o Solaris.... o mejor FreeBSD.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Hasta los niños de 4 años lo usan con los deditos... es lo que más me mola. Y ellos mejoran su control psicomotriz fino, ejem. No me gusta que usen ratones ni teclados tan jovencitos. Es un error.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Por lo menos modifica la pila TCP/IP, ¿no? :: o usa server 2008...


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

¿que ping tienes a la "AI"?


----------



## terelu (28 Jun 2011)

en el foro no se permiten otros idiomas que no sean el ingles o castellano

hagan el favor señores...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

Una pregunta, si los dividendos se restan del valor de la acción, y además se les practica retención fiscal... ¿no es como vender un X% de tus acciones dándole además una parte a Hacienda aunque estés en pérdidas?

Esto es: compras 12.000 euros de una empresa. Ahora tienes 10.000 por una bajada de su contización. Dan un dividendo del 5%, por lo que tienes 9.500 pero es que de esos 500 euros, das el 19% a Hacienda... ¿qué ventaja tiene eso? ¿qué gana el accionista?

Estoy seguro que me pierdo algo, porque si no vaya faena.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Por lo menos modifica la pila TCP/IP, ¿no? :: o usa server 2008...



Ahí estoy 100% contigo....

La pila de windoze ha dado para hilos e hilos en los foros de programación y admin de sistemas...

Y encima van y cascan el desarrollo de AIR en linux. 
Chico, yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Es un desproposito total. Y mejor lo dejamos para la guardería... que aquí ya nos miran raro


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Como diría Pecata: Vaya frikis


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Es un desproposito total. Y mejor lo dejamos para la guardería... que aquí ya nos miran raro




Necesitamos que tercie Mulder, para darle solidez a la discusión friki ::

Algo así como una explicación de cómo se las arregla para procesar una mySQL 5.x en hardware del año '99, no estaría mal :XX::XX:


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Jun 2011)

Es que acabo de hacer la compra y en la panadería he visto a una pareja de viejecitos metiéndose una de pasteles de nata para el cuerpo, y me he puesto a despotricar contra los jubilados, mientras la juventud se machaca en el gimnasio con la panadera, todavia me dan envidia los puñeteros, tenía que soltar el estrés..... )


----------



## debianita (28 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Necesitamos que tercie Mulder, para darle solidez a la discusión friki ::
> 
> Algo así como una explicación de cómo se las arregla para procesar una mySQL 5.x en hardware del año '99, no estaría mal :XX::XX:



Creo que el más indicado es el amado lider (Klopez) sabe un huevo XX, solo con ver el nuevo server (cárisimo, segun él) con discos SATA :XX: :XX: :XX: Solo le falta poner un RAID5 :XX: HOYGAN rock solid, he visto sistemas bancarios que se moririan de envidia :XX:

Es que me parto.

Por cierto, me he perdido el miniguano, los certificados y demás 


Klopez no me banees o


----------



## debianita (28 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, si los dividendos se restan del valor de la acción, y además se les practica retención fiscal... ¿no es como vender un X% de tus acciones dándole además una parte a Hacienda aunque estés en pérdidas?
> 
> Esto es: compras 12.000 euros de una empresa. Ahora tienes 10.000 por una bajada de su contización. Dan un dividendo del 5%, por lo que tienes 9.500 pero es que de esos 500 euros, das el 19% a Hacienda... ¿qué ventaja tiene eso? ¿qué gana el accionista?
> 
> Estoy seguro que me pierdo algo, porque si no vaya faena.



Los primeros 1500 euros en dividendos estan libres de impuestos


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

Peponada final de los usanos, mañana abrimos directos en 10.000.

Mejor, así no habrá que esperar para atizarle


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Los primeros 1500 euros en dividendos estan libres de impuestos



Sí, sí. Lo sabía, se me ha pasado en la argumentación. Aún así, si se descuenta de la acción, no sé por qué han de tributar. Casi que a partir de determinadas cantidades, compensa vender el día antes y comprar el día después del pago de dividendos.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2011)

Jojo vaya tela, me quede largo en el 42, y ahora nos vamos a los 10000, san bendito pepon qesiano. 

Señores maquineros, alguna señal sobre el viernes? El gran guano podremos ver?


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, sí. Lo sabía, se me ha pasado en la argumentación. Aún así, si se descuenta de la acción, no sé por qué han de tributar. Casi que a partir de determinadas cantidades, compensa vender el día antes y comprar el día después del pago de dividendos.
> 
> Gracias por responder.



Así de memoria, diría que las grandes del Ibex descuentan el dividendo pero la acción suele recuperar el precio anterior con bastante rapidez. No tengo dato, igual solo es una sensación de haberme fijado en algunas en concreto que pasó así.
Sería una razón por la cual los inversores-accionistas no suelen tener en cuenta lo que tú comentabas.


----------



## rosonero (28 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jojo vaya tela, me quede largo en el 42, y ahora nos vamos a los 10000, san bendito pepon qesiano.
> 
> Señores maquineros, alguna señal sobre el viernes? El gran guano podremos ver?



Sarkozy implica a la banca francesa en el segundo rescate a Grecia · ELPAÍS.com
_
Los bancos franceses, los más expuestos a la deuda soberana helena, dieron ayer el primer paso para ayudar "voluntariamente" a Grecia al anunciar su disposición a prolongar su financiación hasta 30 años. La medida fue saludada por las autoridades alemanas y está siendo analizada por las instituciones financieras europeas reunidas en Roma. _...

Otra patada adelante ... así no hay quien se ponga corto tranquilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

y estamos en el 42, pero en el 10042, jojo, subo el sp, y me quedo tranquilo hoy, esperando acontecimientos.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

Creo que esta tarde va a haber mucha venta a la espera de la resolución de lo de Grecia.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que esta tarde va a haber mucha venta a la espera de la resolución de lo de Grecia.



Con mucho ojo si alguien quiere ponerse corto... se ve claramente como están preparando un segundo empujón toribio... que entre el VTS (escáner termal de volumen) y lo vemos clarito:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


En el valle a la derecha hace un amago de techo, pero las ventas arrastradas no son apenas nada comparadas con las compras latentes. Poco después, efectivamente ha pegado de nuevo el petardazo para arriba (eso no se ve en este snapshot, acaba de ocurrir mientras escribo), y no me extrañaría que saltara por encima del techo intra anterior.


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

Llega uno un poco tarde y ya está Pepón haciendo de la suyas !!!!

Preparada carga en los 10000f,

Estarán celebrando esto: VENTAS MINORISTAS ESPAÑA 
Bajan un 6,6% interanual en mayo


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA - 

_La decisión de Thomas Robopoulos, diputado del PASOK, partido gobernante en Grecia, de apoyar las medidas de austeridad griegas ha fortalecido las esperanzas de que finalmente se apruebe las medidas de austeridad en Grecia y el país heleno pueda recibir finalmente la ayuda de la UE y el FMI para evitar un inmediato default._


La madre que lo parió, ya le ha llegado el cheque en blanco ...el espíritu de Rombopolous ATPC


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

Pepon, pepon.

Increible, esto lo suben igual a los 10150, y espero y deseo, que el vierenes llegue un guano day, con certificados y todo, de esos dias que se recuerdan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Jun 2011)

Especuladores deshacen posiciones cortas a la espera de Grecia 





Por el mercado se comenta que en la jornada de ayer y en los primeros movimientos de esta mañana se están detectando cierres de posiciones y cortas y un significativo aumento del apetito por los activos de riesgo de gestores infraponderados en acciones, con gran cantidad de liquidez. El motivo es que se apuesta a que el Parlamento griego apruebe las nuevas medidas de austeridad.


quien ha sido el que ha cerrado las posiciones cortas.... ya salís hasta en el periodico...


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Con mucho ojo si alguien quiere ponerse corto... * se ve claramente como están preparando un segundo empujón* toribio... que entre el VTS (escáner termal de volumen) y lo vemos clarito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre!! tanto como claramente  Desde luego ahora sí que ya lo hemos visto todos, minipunto para la Niña II.

pd. Eso sí, Tocados los 10000f y yo CORTO para dentro, con poca carga y stop ajustado pero para dentro.

POR GRECIA !!! :XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!! tanto como claramente  Desde luego ahora sí que ya lo hemos visto todos, minipunto para la Niña II.
> 
> pd. Eso sí, Tocados los 10000f y yo CORTO para dentro, con poca carga y stop ajustado pero para dentro.
> 
> POR GRECIA !!! :XX:




Ya te digo, Rodrigo... aquí la confirmación visual del movimiento, con el techo intra finalmente superado:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hay un par de proyecciones "esperando" en el 7K3 del daxie. Parece tentador intentar llegar allí... pero no seré yo el que meta los hocicos en esa operación


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2011)

A los buenos días!

Últimamente estoy bastante al día del hilo, pero a la que me despisto un momento me montan uds. una discusión friki-informática, esto no puede ser, ¿no tienen otro momento para aburrirse? 

En fin, yo llevo siglos usando 10 escritorios virtuales en mi(s) Linux, hay programas para tener escritorios virtuales en win pero con ellos me he dado cuenta de que sigo odiando a muerte la interfaz del win, no puedo con ella ¡es antiproductiva!

No uso paridas de compiz y similares, me basta con poder switchear a cada escritorio con alt+Fx, combinación de teclas que me toca cambiar cada vez que reinstalo el sistema, aunque se hace en un momento, me podría pasar horas hablando de más historias que he probado pero creo que ya está todo dicho, por cierto pollastre, existen muchos sistemas para crear programas con interface gráfica en Linux, incluidos PHP o python que tiene libs para casi cualquier cosa.

Yo al principio hacía algo parecido a lo de pollastre con perl pero decidí que perder el tiempo con la visualización del gráfico me apartaba de lo importante que era el análisis de datos, por eso al final me decidí por qtstalker que es uno de los pocos programas que pueden actualizarse por csv en tiempo cuasi real (1 min. mínimo).


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

SL tocado y hundido, fuera :


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, para mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;-)

Pues eso... ahora a meter de nuevo la llave inglesa a ver qué sacamos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2011)

Estaba claro que tenían al Ibex con el freno de mano.

Hay pólvora para mucho más pero no les sale de los cataplines.

A las 10:30 alguien se ha pasado un poco de frenada y se están pensando si saltarle el stop o seguir para arriba.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

dicen q igual se vota a eso de las 2 de la tarde en grecia

igual se pone esto superpeponico..... o no

cuando la bolsa sube pese a lo mal q esta todo ningun politico habla de ejpeculacion, pero si hoy estuvieramos bajando un 2% a la espera de la votacion nos estarian pitando los oidos a todos los inversores....

edito: con todas las buenas noticias de esta semana (modo ironico off) deberiamos tener un balance semanal negativo y en vez de eso es positivo, el medio plazo sigue siendo bajista (excepto si la aprobacion de grecia rompe las resistencias por arriba con fuerza) pero realmente me da la sensacion q las ultimas subidas son por el arreon final de la Q2 en USA....... proximamente tendremos las respuestas


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis unos Repsoles largos? Unos 3.000 eurillos.



:fiufiu:




:ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:´( la proxima me callo :´(

los bancos no estan pepones pepones, como se disparen a las 2 el peponazo puede ser considerable


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No la sigo, pero vamos, mirando sus último 4 años hay poco que analizar. Ya sería mala suerte entrar y que se produzca el rebote:




Para compensar... se produjo...


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> :´( la proxima me callo :´(
> 
> los bancos no estan pepones pepones, como se disparen a las 2 el peponazo puede ser considerable




)

Yo mucho :bla:, pero salvo excepciones luego nunca pongo my money where my mouth is. Bueno sí, una vez... y soy inversor a largo plazo.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> )
> 
> Yo mucho :bla:, pero salvo excepciones luego nunca pongo my money where my mouth is. Bueno sí, una vez... y soy inversor a largo plazo.





le dare un consejo..... haga lo contrario a mis consejos :XX: eso le dara dinero :XX:


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2011)

*HOoooooooola!!!*

Estoy a puntito de cerrar la encuesta a binguer@s, ibexadict@s, becarios, traders en prácticas ... y demás especies sobre "Motivos para Tradear" 

Piensen que mientras participan en ella ... no pierden dinero :8: cerraré la encuesta a la apertura greenga.

Empecemos con buen pie-Encuesta

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Jun 2011)

Se dispara momentáneamente el Ibex...


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2011)

Cuidado, aunque hoy sea un día preferentemente alcista vamos a tropezar en breve.

Sin embargo el peponismo que viene ya ha empezado.


----------



## largodeaqui (29 Jun 2011)

Y los alemanes estan cachondos del todo...


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay un par de proyecciones "esperando" en el 7K3 del daxie. Parece tentador intentar llegar allí... pero no seré yo el que meta los hocicos en esa operación




Bueno, pues según guión previsto, ya estamos aquí... 7K3 clavados. Hasta aquí ha sido fácil, pero ahora la cosa se pone calentita. 

Si seguimos, nos vamos al 7344. Me parece demasiado para sólo tres horas de sesión.

Si nos damos la vuelta, el primer soporte está en 7200. Buena hostia también.

Y por medio, la mierda de Grecia.
Cómo odio los fundamentales...


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> Estoy a puntito de cerrar la encuesta a binguer@s, ibexadict@s, becarios, traders en prácticas ... y demás especies sobre "Motivos para Tradear"
> 
> Piensen que mientras participan en ella ... no pierden dinero :8: cerraré la encuesta a la apertura greenga.
> 
> ...




Votado: soltero forrado ), que dedica 5 horitas a la bolsa con consultas en páginas mayormente gratuitas, compra acciones y busca info/asesoramiento.

Lo de ganar 50.000$ me suena a chino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

El BdE 'sugiere' a BBVA, La Caixa y Santander que compren acciones de Bankia - elConfidencial.com

La familia, ya sabe...

El peponismo no es tan malo, si te encuentras largo, incluso sabe bien, no tanto como un buen guano, pero se deja saborear.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

El otro día un amiguete director de oficina (de Banco de Valencia para más inri) me comentaba que el sistema financiero iba a entrar fuerte en Bankia, porque se juega parte de su futuro.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> Estoy a puntito de cerrar la encuesta a binguer@s, ibexadict@s, becarios, traders en prácticas ... y demás especies sobre "Motivos para Tradear"
> 
> Piensen que mientras participan en ella ... no pierden dinero :8: cerraré la encuesta a la apertura greenga.
> 
> ...



Saludos, Kujire

Veo que sigues al pie del cañon, como siempre. Déjate ver más por el hilo, la vieja guardia debe cuidar de la gacelada.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado, aunque hoy sea un día preferentemente alcista vamos a tropezar en breve.
> 
> *Sin embargo el peponismo que viene ya ha empezado*.



Sigue con tu música, maestro. Tus palabras son éxtasis para mí.

[YOUTUBE]O0Sx5lbVlQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado, aunque hoy sea un día preferentemente alcista vamos a tropezar en breve.
> 
> Sin embargo el peponismo que viene ya ha empezado.



No me gusta nada que las subidas empiecen de la mano de buenas noticias. Lo mejor, entendiendo mejor como más saludablemente alcista, que podría pasar sería que el tema griego saliera rana para asustar a los inversores y luego meterles el peponismo por el culo. 

Estos días, con la congestión que llevamos, lo mejor es ir a tramos pequeños, aunque es un puto coñazo y hay que estar muy encima del mercado para lograr arañar algunos puntos. De todos modos coincido contigo, y es algo que he repetido estas semanas, que el desenlace será alcista mientras los soportes aguanten, cosa que han hecho sobradamente.

Ahora colgaré un gráfico del DOW y lo vemos.


----------



## largodeaqui (29 Jun 2011)

Joder que viaje le acaban de pegar, acojonante


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2011)

Llevan haciendo cuento desde hace casi dos semanas, les sale la liquidez por las orejas.

Y llevaban con el freno de mano echado recolectando gacelas cortas días y días.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

Menudo cohete, alguien esta comprando mucho.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

DOW:













Segundo impulso alcista en marcha, de momento un alto en el camino, pero todo en orden para poder seguir subiendo.

A corto plazo la superación de los 12.250 es clave, hoy veremos si hay ganas de superarla o no. Por abajo tenemos una zona muy reforzada de soportes, harían falta unas cuantas Grecias en quiebra para perforarla. A pesar del miedo y de las malas noticas, el precio no ha estado en ningún momento amenazado.

Así es como lo veo yo...


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues según guión previsto, ya estamos aquí... 7K3 clavados. Hasta aquí ha sido fácil, pero ahora la cosa se pone calentita.
> 
> *Si seguimos, nos vamos al 7344. Me parece demasiado para sólo tres horas de sesión.*
> Si nos damos la vuelta, el primer soporte está en 7200. Buena hostia también.
> ...




Pues qué majos, mira, al final sí que quieren llegar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

pollastre sabemos que su niña, ya casi adolescente, tambien da niveles del churribex, y ya sabe que muchos aqui, eso de las bolsas serias no nos va, asi que si tuviera usted a bien de dar esos mismos niveles para el ibex, le estariamos aun mas agradecidos, incluso podriamos decirle al bueno de zuloman que le preste al negr@, jajajajaja.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Jun 2011)

El Ibex ha despegado.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> pollastre sabemos que su niña, ya casi adolescente, tambien da niveles del churribex, y ya sabe que muchos aqui, eso de las bolsas serias no nos va, asi que si tuviera usted a bien de dar esos mismos niveles para el ibex, le estariamos aun mas agradecidos, incluso podriamos decirle al bueno de zuloman que le preste al negr@, jajajajaja.



Trabajo en ello, señor CD... en breve podré ofrecerles algunos niveles churriberescos para su solaz regocijo ::

Parece una chorrada, pero me está llevando algún que otro rato de trabajo el integrar en el sistema proyecciones de índices que no tengo contratados en mis feeds principales.... como el churribex, por ejemplo. 

Tengo que sacar los datos de sitios públicos... que actualizan, como bien saben por aquí, cada dos o tres segundos... y eso tiende a no llevarse demasiado bien con los feeds "serios" que inyectan un stream de una actualización cada X milisegundos. Vamos, lo mismito.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

Dios, un cochete!!


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Para el IBEX, no sé si voy a poder colgar gráfico, pero ya estamos en el campo de batalla. Zona chunga de resistencia de los 220 a los 296.

Edito:







No veais como os mimo, pues tengo que ir cambiando de ordenador para colgar gráficos :_ )


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios, un cochete!!



Han "clavado" en 7345, con una desviación de 1 pipoletto, y pullback de 20 puntos. El día está cerrado y bien cerrado. 

A partir de aquí, si lo rebasan, entramos en territorio comanche.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Han "clavado" en 7345, con una desviación de 1 pipoletto, y pullback de 20 puntos. El día está cerrado y bien cerrado.
> 
> A partir de aquí, si lo rebasan, entramos en territorio comanche.




¿Qué pensamos de los usanos? Porque eso puede ser más gasolina para el cohete.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué pensamos de los usanos? Porque eso puede ser más gasolina para el cohete.




Porca miseria... con el follón del cambio a la interfaz gráfica, estos días tengo las proyecciones del SP y DJI desactivadas, así que no tengo ni idea de por dónde pueden abrir hoy.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Como veis, los índices se enfrentan hoy a resistencias importantes que dejarían la puerta abierta a mayores subidas, pero hay que verlas superadas.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

Mucho volumen en Unipapel...


----------



## spheratu (29 Jun 2011)

Que pasa con fersa?


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

El IBEX se apoyará ahora en el canal alcista de ultracorto. Lleva ya unos cuantos toques, le doy validez, así que cuidado si lo pierde. Esta vez no hay gráfico, se aprecia bien en 5min.


----------



## spheratu (29 Jun 2011)

Todo depende de Grecia,se supone que antes de las 4 votan.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Todo depende de Grecia,se supone que antes de las 4 votan.



La votación ya está descontada, no es casualidad que los índices hayan parado en la resistencia más importante. Hace algunos días todo era guano y ahora todo peponismo absoluto, mejor mirar los gráficos y no hacer demasiado caso a las noticias.


----------



## spheratu (29 Jun 2011)

La votación está descontada y subimos solo eso? muy cautos me parecen a mi,no las deben tener todas consigo....


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

Ha perdido el canal


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Jun 2011)

Kouroublis vota en contra del plan de austeridad, miembro del partido del gobierno.

se pone interesante........


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Kouroublis vota en contra del plan de austeridad, miembro del partido del gobierno.
> 
> se pone interesante........




No jodas que nos vamos por el aire!!


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Kouroublis vota en contra del plan de austeridad, miembro del partido del gobierno.
> 
> se pone interesante........



por eso el bajonazo de hace unos minutos?

esto hoy antes de cerrar o se peponiza o se hunde, hoy no parece q quieran medias tintas, todo les hace sobre-reaccionar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

Vamos, lo que faltaba es que las finanzas mundiales estuvieran en manos de cutro politicos griegos...


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> La votación está descontada y subimos solo eso? muy cautos me parecen a mi,no las deben tener todas consigo....



Precisamente. A mí me da igual si hay rescate o no lo hay, yo lo que veo es un parón en plena resistencia, del mismo modo que hace unos días dejé muy claro que estábamos en soporte cuando las noticias hablaban de quiebra.

El ejemplo más claro en mayo del 2010, cuando tras el subidón por unas medidas aprobadas en el finde, las bolsas marcaron nuevos mínimos en contra de la lógica fundamental. Hay que hacer caso al gráfico y si el ruido de fondo no acompaña mejor, que son las ratas las que siguen al flautista y no al revés.

Referencias:

IBEX: 10.220-300

DOW: 12.250-300

DAX: 7.300-330

La única votación importante es si el mercado decide salir al alza, mientras la resistencia es resistencia ;-)


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos, lo que faltaba es que las finanzas mundiales estuvieran en manos de cutro politicos griegos...



no estan en sus manos, pero lo usaran como "excusa", recuerde q hoy pase lo q pase sera "culpa" de los griegos


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2011)

A ultracorto vamos a tener volatilidad por un tubo... la proyección del canal se la pasan por el forro. Es momento de dejar que las bolsas hagan la digestión o situar stops muy amplios.


----------



## largodeaqui (29 Jun 2011)

Joder, que mal lo acabo de pasar, se ha quedado el broker 10min sin actualizar ¬¬ menos mal que ha tirado para arriba la cosa... que estoy largo en el botas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

En momentos como estos, las maquinitas se deben estar matando las unas a las otras, me encanta.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Aprobado el plan griego por 140 votos a favor y 137 en contra, justito.

Ahora el griego se lo harán a los susódichos 

edito: al final 155 a favor y 138 en contra, 7 abstenciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

60 pipos abajo, definitivamente quien entra ahora, le va la marcha


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2011)

Ahora que las gacelas tienen el estómago lleno después del abundante pasto matutino, veremos si son los suficientemente ágiles como para correr .....

Huele a carne asada (se acaba de perder la directriz que ha guiado toda la jornada alcista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2011)

Salta el sp, entonces el mercado que descontaba el NO, me encanta todo este mundo, porque nada es lo que parece ni nada tiene sentido, detras de un gran ordenadore debe estar un mono, apretando los botones sell, buy conforme le va saliendo de los mismisimos, eso si lo hacen muy bien.


----------



## no_loko (29 Jun 2011)

¿Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia?

A ver que hacen los Amos.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

vamos a romper, vamos a romper !!!!!! (el soporte )


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2011)

El comportamiento técnico del Chulibex con la D. Bajista en rango diario y la D. Alcista en rango intradía está siendo de libro.


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

Buufffff !!! Tuve que salir y me perdí toda la fiesta, claro que una fiesta alcista tampoco es nada del otro mundo 
Ahora ya, me quedo de miranda.


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2011)

Resultado de la Encuesta ya está disponible. 

Gracias a tod@s por vuestra colaboración :Aplauso:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Jun 2011)

ya han empezado las rebajas......

Banca Cívica valora sus fondos propios con descuento del 62% al 73% · ELPAÍS.com

Caja Madrid y Bancaja valoran Bankia entre 0,3 y 0,35 veces sus fondos propios previos a la ampliación · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2011)

Bancos y cajas a estos precios ni por asomo.

Les queda mucho por sufrir.


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya han empezado las rebajas......
> 
> Banca Cívica valora sus fondos propios con descuento del 62% al 73% · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Caja Madrid y Bancaja valoran Bankia entre 0,3 y 0,35 veces sus fondos propios previos a la ampliación · ELPAÍS.com




Hombre, no pierdas esta ocasión para meterles a nuestro  !!! 

::::::::::::

Pd. Llegué tarde a la encuesta de Kujire, a ver si después de la patada adelante de hoy tenemos aunque sea un par de meses de tranquilidad para mejor lucimiento de nuestros maestr@s.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

Pero qué pasa aquí !!! Pandilla de mamones !! ni un post desde ayer a las 19:00 h. Vamos !! que el verde se acaba, más de 400 puntos de subida del tirón :8:
Corto en 10180f (10260c)


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

Joder con REP, vaya forma de peponear...

Edito: Ha perdido .300 puntos y un 0.8% en 5 minutos desde que posteé... vaya ojo.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

Toma ojo clínico !!!! Oé, oé, oé, oeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Baile::Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Toma ojo clínico !!!! Oé, oé, oé, oeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Baile::Baile:




De todas formas ya comenté hace una semana que me gustaba para largos. Lo que pasa es que Tonuel se ríe de mí cuando hablo de largos y me eché para atrás :´(

¿Por qué me lo imagino cual Nelson en la vida real? Y sí, yo soy su Milhouse.

Pero ya llegará Pepón, ya...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2011)

Solo digo una cosa, mas dura sera la caida.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ...
> 
> *Pero ya llegará Pepón, ya...*



Joer ya está de nuevo aquí, no nos dan un respiro


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el IBEX, no sé si voy a poder colgar gráfico, pero ya estamos en el campo de batalla. Zona chunga de resistencia de los 220 a los 296.
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Actualizo:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer ya está de nuevo aquí, no nos dan un respiro



[YOUTUBE]SLVDQWUY_BQ[/YOUTUBE]


Nos podemos reir de SAN, Sacyr o BdeV... pero Pepón siempre vuelve.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2011)

y mis URBAS en positivo.............


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2011)

De momento tenemos poca actividad institucional, y eso se nota... hora y media aburrida, con rango de apenas 40 puntos en el Daxie, y sin posibilidad de jugar al gato y al ratón con los institucionales, que es donde está la pasta (y la emoción).

Por abajo paramos en 305 , 279 y 269. Por arriba 354 era nivel relevante, lo ha tocado y se ha vuelto, con posibilidad de que se convierta en techo intradía si no hay pólvora (que diría MM). 

Si le dan al canuto, tenemos paradas en 380, 423 y 448.

Como curiosidad, adjunto imagen del VTS; uno de sus varios modos de visualización permite apreciar "en directo" el dolor de _inversores a largo plazo _ [sic] que se abalanzaron a comprar en 354, e hicieron "cresting". Se aprecia perfectamente la zona de compra (en rojo, a la derecha de todo el pico en 354) que ha quedado completamente colgada. 

Tiene un "je ne se qua" esto de poder ver los errores de la gente en gloriosa alta resolución :fiufiu:

Descansen sus Dineros en Paz.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

Por cierto, lo de REPSOL, pues bueno, no era una mala idea. Es un valor que parece estar formando un gran techo, pero como te dije, todavía no se había girado, los mínimos de junio eran el stop antes del guanazo:







Perdona la cutrez del gráfico, pero tengo problemas con el ordenador, aunque igualmente cumple para explicar la idea del techo.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

Gracias por refrescar los gráficos Claca.

Pongo stops (profit y loss) y me voy, a ver si vuelve a funcionar lo de alejarse de la pantalla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento tenemos poca actividad institucional, y eso se nota... hora y media aburrida, con rango de apenas 40 puntos en el Daxie, y sin posibilidad de jugar al gato y al ratón con los institucionales, que es donde está la pasta (y la emoción).



Pues vente p'al Ibex, que ayer y hoy se han visto movimientos gordos, ¿serán los chinos?


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues vente p'al *Ibex*











:8::8:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2011)

es el momento de meterlo todo en bolsa... inocho:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nos podemos reir de SAN, Sacyr o BdeV... pero Pepón siempre vuelve.





ese vídeo es un montaje...


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de REPSOL, pues bueno, no era una mala idea. Es un valor que parece estar formando un gran techo, pero como te dije, todavía no se había girado, los mínimos de junio eran el stop antes del guanazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno, no es ninguna sorpresa si digo que soy la gacela más gacela del post, pero estuve mirando REP y tenía un soporte entorno a los 22 desde hacía meses que provocaba buenos rebotes. A eso se sumaba el guantazo del petróleo y que daba por hecho se se iba a aprobar lo de Grecia, así que pensé en él como el mejor bluechip para meter unos remanentes que tengo para la renta. 

Pero finalmente, estando TRE bastante ligada al precio del crudo, no quise jugármela a que éste siguiera bajando y estar metido en dos valores que dependen directamente de él.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, no es ninguna sorpresa si digo que soy la gacela más gacela del post, pero estuve mirando REP y tenía un soporte entorno a los 22 desde hacía meses que provocaba buenos rebotes. A eso se sumaba el guantazo del petróleo y que daba por hecho se se iba a aprobar lo de Grecia, así que pensé en él como el mejor bluechip para meter unos remanentes que tengo para la renta.
> 
> Pero finalmente, estando TRE bastante ligada al precio del crudo, no quise jugármela a que éste siguiera bajando y estar metido en dos valores que dependen directamente de él.



Lo comprendo, pero, una vez más, el valor que le confieres al crudo se explica desde la lógica fundamental, lo cual ya sabes que no casa demasiado con los gráficos.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo comprendo, pero, una vez más, el valor que le confieres al crudo se explica desde la lógica fundamental, lo cual ya sabes que no casa demasiado con los gráficos.




Claro está, pero cierto es que la aprobación de lo de Grecia se podría entender desde el prisma de "fundamentales"... y ha sido decisivo. Además, creo que es la primera vez que miro varios valores y opto por uno en base a los rebotes de las gráficas (en este caso el entorno de los 22 euros). ¡¡Poco a poco!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

Entendería que hablases de entrar en Repsol en base al tema de la participación de Vallehermoso y trapicheos similares...

Haz un ejercicio, súmale al precio actual de Repsol los dividendos que ha percibido Vallehermoso desde que compró su participación a 27 euros.

Si quieres más ejercicios, calcula el saldo vivo de la deuda que adquirió Vallehermoso para comprar su participación en Repsol, creo que en Internet tienes el importe, el tipo de interés, las cláusulas que obligan a aportar garantías adicionales.

Así a ojo, ahora mismo Vallehermoso, a estos precios, se saldría de Repsol con lo comido por lo servido.

También hay que tener en cuenta que San compró una participación en Repsol a unos 16 euros (es uno de los que concedieron el préstamo a Vallehermoso).

El Santander va a aumentar su participación en Repsol a través de Sacyr | MercadoContinuo


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Jun 2011)

vaya mañana encerrados en ese estrecho lateral.....


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entendería que hablases de entrar en Repsol en base al tema de la participación de Vallehermoso y trapicheos similares...
> 
> Haz un ejercicio, súmale al precio actual de Repsol los dividendos que ha percibido Vallehermoso desde que compró su participación a 27 euros.
> 
> ...




Pero si yo hablaba de comprar la semana pasada para vender rápido en un +6-7% como muchísimo y a correr. Probablemente en un +5% ya las hubiera vendido tras 3 ó 4 días.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2011)

Esta esto un poco parado no? Mi apuesta [al mas purto estilo tt] es guano a partir de los maximos de 240-260. Por fin mañana se acaban las vitaminas en el mercado usa, y no creo en el sentimiento contrario, se viene viendo estos meses que las pomos son la principal razon de la trayectoria alcista de los mercados.

Siempre me ha parecido el tema respol-sacyr-san un complejo entramado de poderes en la sombra, donde una empresa con unos numeros muy malos, se hace con el poder de la mejor industrial española, y todo con la ayuda de una importante faccion de la casta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta esto un poco parado no? Mi apuesta [al mas purto estilo tt] es guano a partir de los maximos de 240-260. Por fin mañana se acaban las vitaminas en el mercado usa, y no creo en el sentimiento contrario, se viene viendo estos meses que las pomos son la principal razon de la trayectoria alcista de los mercados.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido el tema respol-sacyr-san un complejo entramado de poderes en la sombra, donde una empresa con unos numeros muy malos, se hace con el poder de la mejor industrial española, y todo con la ayuda de una importante faccion de la casta.



Cómo le gusta a Botín estar pero no figurar, Bankinter, Repsol...


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2011)

Nos vamos directos a la primera parada que hablamos antes, la 305. De aquí deberíamos saltar al 279 o 269 (ambos son relevantes).


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2011)

en el DAX, cuales son los valores que mas ponderan? porque no entiendo como casi todos los valores subiendo mas de 1.5%, solo 2 en rojo, y el indice solo un 0.05% arriba????????????


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Jun 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en el DAX, cuales son los valores que mas ponderan? porque no entiendo como casi todos los valores subiendo mas de 1.5%, solo 2 en rojo, y el indice solo un 0.05% arriba????????????



DAX | Índice DAX | Deutscher Aktien IndeX

hay varios en rojo


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2011)

ese ibex...


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2011)

13:08 GOBIERNO ALEMÁN Y BANCOS ALCANZAN ACUERDO SOBRE GRECIA 





El gobierno y bancos alemanes han alcanzado un acuerdo respecto al borrador del plan de "reestructuración" de deuda griega, según fuentes.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias por refrescar los gráficos Claca.
> 
> Pongo stops (profit y loss) y me voy, a ver si vuelve a funcionar lo de alejarse de la pantalla.



Buff, tres horas y pico y sigue en el mismo lateral, que cansinos. Ajusto el SL del corto y a esperar la noti del paro USA de las 14:30 h


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2011)

De momento, jornada bastante tristona. Pocos puntos de entrada claros para swings (operaciones +30 / +40 ). El reversal en el 7354 esta mañana, ha sido el único punto claro de entrada para este tipo de operaciones.

Eso sí, muchas entradas para scalping (operaciones de +8 / +10 ), típico de cuando únicamente operan retails, como parece ser el caso hoy.

Aún no descarto que visitemos el 279, donde habría una clara entrada para swing largo (operación "fatality" ganadora) y dejarlo correr. Pero si no quieren proporcionarnos ese punto de inserción, terminaremos en piloto automático y tradeando ruido, como ha venido ocurriendo toda la mañana.

Y es que la gente se queja de los leoncios, que si son muy malos malosos y tal... y yo digo, que los días en que faltan los leoncios, esto es más triste que el salpicadero de un Seat Panda.


----------



## melenudo (30 Jun 2011)

chulibex en los 290... subidon subidon??


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Un indicador adelantado, básicamente porque empiezan antes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Os acordáis? No habría guano sin los japos:







Funcionaron bien como indicador adelantado, rompiendo por arriba. Lo cuelgo tarde, aunque tampoco es relevante, porque de todos modos ya machaqué con el cuento de "los soportes aguantan".


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2011)

Me levanto de la siesta y que si la compras de Chicago, que si el parlamento griego reprueba lo de ayer y el Ibex me petó el SL que lo tenía en la entrada, 
puajjjjjjj, asco de verde ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento, jornada bastante tristona. Pocos puntos de entrada claros para swings (operaciones +30 / +40 ). El reversal en el 7354 esta mañana, ha sido el único punto claro de entrada para este tipo de operaciones.
> 
> Eso sí, muchas entradas para scalping (operaciones de +8 / +10 ), típico de cuando únicamente operan retails, como parece ser el caso hoy.
> 
> ...



¿Ves como en el Ibex hay jugadores nuevos?

Vente p'aca, a ver si aparece algún leoncio por el hilo para explicar de qué van las cosas.

¿Serán los chinos, será Botín, será trichetín?

Ya sabemos que no quieres que tu niña se relacione con el Ibex, que ella se merece algo mejor...


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

Aun con todo, el IBEX no puede con la resistencia, de momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2011)

Se engancha a subir el ibex, mas dura sera la caida.

Lo dejo, no se subir la grafica mas grande espero que se aprecie.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

A los del Ibex dan ganas de ir a buscarlos con una escopeta de cañones recortados, se han pasado meses saltando todos los stops largos habidos y por haber, y, de repente, mágicamente, desde hace dos días, ya no salta ninguno.

Magia.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se engancha a subir el ibex, mas dura sera la caida.



Gracias por animarte a colgar un gráfico, aunque ya sabes que yo no comparto para nada esa visión. Por lo que leo, casi todas las gacelas andan buscando el lado corto.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

Ha sido escribirlo y ahí lo tenemos, apretando las tuercas a los cortos gaceliles.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

Señor Ibex: vivo o muerto, usted vendrá conmigo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2011)

Al loro con el nombre de la web de la que he sacado la foto de Robocop, ha sido pura casualidad. 

Culocortos | El culo del cine


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mi primera aportación gráfica al foro. Espero que os guste.
> 
> En Rojo: Niveles Técnicos (Resistencias y Soportes. Linea ancha a L/P y fina a M/P)
> Nubes amarillas: Toques "intencionados" a niveles técnicos.
> ...




Desde luego no tienen miramientos, siempre hacen las cosas más inesperadas.::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2011)

¿Cuantas veces se aprueba el plan de ajuste griego? Que broma es esta!!!!!



> El Parlamento griego aprobó hoy la ley que permite aplicar de forma inmediata el plan de ajuste para que el país siga recibiendo ayuda externa y evite la quiebra.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jun 2011)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex 10307 Sl metido


S2

Alguien arranca vacaciones...


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si le dan al canuto, tenemos paradas en 380, 423 y 448.



Y le dieron canuto, y paramos en el 380. 

En fin, yo cierro por hoy. Día más o menos desperdiciado, con plusvies pequeñas; no he podido enganchar ningún swing, solo operaciones pequeñas automáticas.

Esperaba el punto de entrada en 279 para swing largo, que finalmente no se produjo: el dato de PMI disparó todo hasta el 380 y, perdido ya el momentum de la sesión, no me fío de esta última hora que queda.

Como comentario a toro pasado, quizás hubiera tenido sentido relajar el punto de entrada a 30x cuando se ha tocado, considerando que sólo había 25pips hasta el nivel buscado (279), con lo cual me hubiera llevado el swing de 80 puntos. Pero las reglas son las reglas, y en el caso del trading, *no *están hechas para romperlas


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

IBEX:







Viendo esta última hora de sesión y el comportamiento del mercado en general, parece que la cosa va en serio. Ahora las opciones de recorte apuntarían más a un pull que a un movimiento bajista de gran entidad.

Edito para matizar: Me refiero a que se quiere recotar, lo más probable es que la sangre no llegue al río, no digo que vaya a alcanzarse ese nivel de soporte sí o sí fijándolo como objetivo.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2011)

Nuevo trimestre, nuevos datos. Ya saben las primeras sesiones marcan el devenir hasta octubre. En cuanto tenga datos por aquí los pondré.


----------



## largodeaqui (30 Jun 2011)

Alguno veo un hostiazo para abajo mañana?


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Alguno veo un hostiazo para abajo mañana?



Ojalá.... para entrar comprado si es un pull, porque ahora mismo desde un punto de vista técnico lo que hay son figuras de giro en el soporte, con una proyección mínima que todavía no se ha alcanzado. Luego está considerar el impacto del movimiento dentro de una temporalidad mayor, porque puede que sea una vuelta al alza consistente.

Por cierto, de momento Mulder lo ha clavado, es de justicia reconocerlo.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2011)

Pues sí, Mulder ha estado sembrado. 

Pero tú Claca, también hablabas de figuras alcistas con soportes sólidos cuando todos hablaban de caos y derrumbe. Así que felicidades por la parte que te toca porque has estado acertadito últimamente.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

_Tengo lineas con Bankia de financiacion entre avales , export y confirming por valor de 3 millones de euros ... Para la renovacion de las lineas me " obligan" a comprar 50000 euros en acciones ....._
Mandado esta tarde por un amigo


----------



## largodeaqui (1 Jul 2011)

Tengo curiosidad por Bankia la verdad, temo que le peguen el calenton al principio para atraer a la gente y luego zaska...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

largodeaqui dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por Bankia la verdad, temo que le peguen el calenton al principio para atraer a la gente y luego zaska...



Ya comenté que otro amigo que es director de una oficina de otra entidad me comentó que sí o sí saldrá bien, porque los bancos van a tirar mucho porque se juegan parte de su futuro.

Yo creo que de inicio subirá, pero llegadas las primeras ventas va a haber una masacre de gacelas vendedoras.


----------



## aksarben (1 Jul 2011)

Están intentando meternos acciones de Bankia como a las ocas. Ya me han llegado anuncios por un par de vías...

Ilustro:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

En Ahorro.com la cuenta bloqueada y el saldo total a cero.

Eso ayuda a ganarse al cliente.

¿Qué estarán haciendo, utilizar las garantías de los clientes para apostar en su contra? ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

Vamos mejorando, ahora aparece la pasta pero no te dejan operar.

Qué lujo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vamos mejorando, ahora aparece la pasta pero no te dejan operar.
> 
> Qué lujo.




Casi mejor... :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

No se retire, por favor, todos nuestros operadores están ocupados.

Venga coño, dejadme operar, que compro unas cuantas de Bankia, vaaaaa...


----------



## REPTILIANO_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

Yo acabo de liquidar todas las posiciones que tenía en el Ibex, no tenía mucho % de mi capital metido en bolsa española y me ha tocado cerrar con pérdidas, aunque cuando compré estaban casi al mismo precio que ahora 8 SAN (vendida a 8 también) y 4 POP (vendida a 3.9), pero el riesgo de guano ha aumentado y recomiendo a todo el mundo estar fuera por el momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Casi mejor... :Baile:



Hombre, si tenemos en cuenta que nunca en mi vida había tenido tanta pasta como hoy...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

Ya funciona, en dos años que llevo con ellos me ha pasado esto dos veces.

No es mucho pero cuando pasa fastidia bastante.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jul 2011)

y en que vas a meterte?????????


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2011)

A ver señores, céntrense, algún forero con soleá y mili hecha que abra el hilo de *JULIO* please


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

Creo que se había dicho que se abriría para todo el tercer trimestre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y en que vas a meterte?????????



Subida bastante fuerte de confianza de manos débiles en USA al cierre de ayer del SP.

Aunque en tiempos POMO estas cosas se las han venido pasando por el forro de forma sistemática, había tanta pasta...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2011)

10 caracteres


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que se había dicho que se abriría para todo el tercer trimestre.



Bueno, pues en ese caso habría que inaugurar el hilo
Habéis visto el Ibex 35 3T 2011 ¿No?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Jul 2011)

Hora y media despues estamos igual, o todos tienen cuenta en ahorro.com o se estan mirando todos asi de reojo ienso:

:Baile: VS :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, pues en ese caso habría que inaugurar el hilo
> Habéis visto el Ibex 35 3T 2011 ¿No?




Dale valent!


----------

